# 

## Robert Z.

mam zamiar ocieplać fundamenty steropianem. Ale mój wykonawca chce zrobić tak: na nieotynkowaną ściane z bloczków chce przykleic steropian na placki aby była delatacja potem na ten steropian siatka i twardy klej i na to dopiero izolbet lub cos podobnego co nie reaguje ze stropianem. A ja myśle ze nalezałoby najpierw zaizolować izolbetem bloczki a potem kleic steropian na placki lub na grzebień ( niewiem czy ma to jakieś znaczenie) potem ewentualnie siatka i twardy klej i nie wiem czy jest sens dawać jeszcze folie tłoczoną (membranę ). Co sądzicie na ten temat ? czy ma to jakieś znaczenie kiedy zastosujemy "smarowanie"?

----------


## Piotr J.

JA malowałem ściany fundamentowe suprabitem, a potem styropian. Chyba smarowanie samego styropianu wartswa izolującą nie zapobieze podciaganiu wilgoci przez beton.

----------


## wodzio

Ten pierwszy sposób bez izolacji bezpośrednio na ściance fundamentowej, a dobiero na styropianie jest popularnie stosowany przez "renomowane firmy. Ale moim zdaniem to kwestia ekonomiczności (poprawne-łatwe i tanie) takiego rozwiązania i chyba nie jest ono optymalne.

----------


## radomik

a ja zrobiłem tak:
- zaizolowałem scianę fund. dysperbitem i dopiero przykleiłem styropian. Dlaczego tak? ponieważ w przegrodie pomiędzy styropianem a ścianą fund. tworzy się para, która się skrapla. Gdyby nie było izolacji bezpośrednio ściana wciągnęłaby skropliny. 
- na styropian zarzuciłem folię 0,4mm , ale nie kubełkową. Podobno kubełkową daje się tylko wtedy, gdy wykonany jest drenaż. Ale tego na 100% nie wiem.
Pozdr.

----------


## invx

*@wodzio*  w moim podpisie i na smej gorze wymiany doswiadczen masz temat "Najczesciej zadawane pytania ..." tam o ile mnie pamiec nie myli AGA444, zebrala info o fundamentach   :Wink2:

----------


## maikbart

Mój wykonawca chce ocieplić fundament od środka. Ścianę z zewnątrz oczywiście zaizoluje od wilgoci. Słyszał ktoś o taki wykonaniu?

----------


## invx

ocieplic od srodka   :Roll:  

 :Confused:

----------


## calk

> Mój wykonawca chce ocieplić fundament od środka. Ścianę z zewnątrz oczywiście zaizoluje od wilgoci. Słyszał ktoś o taki wykonaniu?


Witam!
Lepiej od zewnątrz.

----------


## mjc2

Mój majster ocieplił fundamenty styropianem 5 cm. Czy to państwa zdaniem wystarczy, czy też trzeba dokonać naprawy (uzupełnić o kolejne 5 cm?)

----------


## KW100

Ja mam zrobioną izolację przeciwwilgociową całych ław i fundamentów izoplastem a terminczną od zewnątrz specjalnym styropianem do styku z gruntem tzw. styrodurem 5cm. Mówią, że to optymalne rozwiązanie. Nie najtańsze ale dobre, a na fundamentach nie chcę oszczędzać. Wolę załozyć tańsze panele podłogowe czy glazurę bo zawsze to można zmienić, niż mieć problemy z wilgocią i zimnem poprzez fundamenty.

Na dole można kliknąć w "Moja budowa" i obejrzeć fundamenty jak zostały wykonane i zaizolowane.

----------


## aresior

napackałem się tym izohanem izobudem po bloczkach. nato styropian 10 cm, twardy klejony tymże samym izohanem izobudem, na to klej i siatka i jest ok.
przecież ten środek wodochronny ma chronic ścianę a nie styropian więc po co packac po styropianie. odpowiedz jest prosta - tak jest łatwiej wykonawcy. jak ktoś jeszcze nie packał po bloczkach to nie wie o czym piszę. a wykonawca idzie na łatwiznę. jak go inwestor zapyta czy jest ocieplenie i izolacja to z czystym sumieniem odpoiwada, że jest. widziałem to na sąsiednich budowach.
sowją drogą polecam ten izohan izobud wm i wl. super środki. nie są tanie ale jesteśmy zadowoleni.

pozdro

aresior

----------


## masza

A ja mam izolacje termiczna fundamentu powyzej poziomu gruntu. Ponizej poziomu gruntu mam tylko iziolacje przeciwwilgociowa. I ten brak izolacji termicznej wynikal z projektu. Czy tak jest OK?
(sciany fundamentowe z bloczkow betonowych)

----------


## masza

A ja mam izolacje termiczna fundamentu powyzej poziomu gruntu. Ponizej poziomu gruntu mam tylko iziolacje przeciwwilgociowa. I ten brak izolacji termicznej wynikal z projektu. Czy tak jest OK?
(sciany fundamentowe z bloczkow betonowych)

----------


## Barbossa

izolacja termiczna jak jest na taką głębokość jaka jest granica przemarzania

----------


## Tomek_W

> A ja mam izolacje termiczna fundamentu powyzej poziomu gruntu. Ponizej poziomu gruntu mam tylko iziolacje przeciwwilgociowa. I ten brak izolacji termicznej wynikal z projektu. Czy tak jest OK?
> (sciany fundamentowe z bloczkow betonowych)


Moim skromnym zdaniem to do duszy  :sad:  
Powinna być izolacja przeciwwilgociowa (albo nawet przeciwwodna) a na to np styropian (np 10 cm, choć ja będę dawał jednak więcej)
Analogicznie jak jest z podłogą na grucie. Na Twoim miejscu zrobiłbym to jeszcze na etapie budowy.

----------


## semir

mam wylewane fundamenty , i ławy na gł.120   czym najlepiej zaizolowac?
pozdrawiam 
ps.dom jest bez piwnicy .

----------


## Tomek_W

Chyba za mocno powiedziałem, że do duszy. Sorki  :smile:  
Możesz np zwiększyć ocieplenie podłogi na gruncie wzdłuż ścian zewnętrznych. Gdzieś w Muratorze widziałęm takie rozwiązanie (chyba przy omawianiu fundamentu monolitycznego, gdzie jest to koniecznością)
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## brachol

> izolacja termiczna jak jest na taką głębokość jaka jest granica przemarzania


a mozna wiedziec dlaczego?

----------


## Frodo-pl

> Mój wykonawca chce ocieplić fundament od środka. Ścianę z zewnątrz oczywiście zaizoluje od wilgoci. Słyszał ktoś o taki wykonaniu?


Ja również też tak chce zrobić z tego powodu, że mam ścianę 40 cm a fundament 38 cm

----------


## pawlok

A ja zadam pytanie o izolacje poziomą.
Czy na ławie wylanej z B20 powinnabyc warstwa izolacji poziomej?
Jezeli tak to powinna to byc papa, dyserbit, folia?
Na rysunkach np w muratorze wykazuja izolacje poziomą na ławie  - kierownik budowy stwierdzil ze  pozioma z papy to dopiero na koncu sciany fundamentowej...
Jezeli chodzi oi pionową - to dyserbit od wewnetrzenjs trony, potem bloczki, potem dyserbit od zewnetrzenj, klelj stryropian i na stryropianie jeszcze warstwa dyserbitu...i to jest dla mnie zrozumiale...
pozdr
Pawlok

----------


## listek

> A ja zadam pytanie o izolacje poziomą.
> Czy na ławie wylanej z B20 powinnabyc warstwa izolacji poziomej?
> Jezeli tak to powinna to byc papa, dyserbit, folia?


Ja na ławę dawałem folie (duzo tańsza), która zastepuje papę (dom niepodpiwniczony). 
Natomiast po wieńcu, na ścianie fundamentowej smarowałem dysperbitem i 2x papa termozgrzewalna.

----------


## Ushi

Też mam teraz dylematy w związku z izolowaniem fundamentów.

Majster z chce zrobic w ten sposób, że ławy fundamentowe oraz ściany fundamentowe od wewnątrz ma zamiar pokryc Abizolem. Na izolację ścian fundamentowych od zewnątrz zazwyczaj stosuje Dysperbit, na to 5 cm styropianu (EPS-100), klej, siatka, klej i folia kubełkowa...

Wydaje mi się że jest to poprawnie, ale zastanawiam się czy warto tu coś polepszyc. Zastanawiam się czy nie zastosowac zamiast zwykłego styropianu płyt Hydromax (kierbud mówi że warto)... a może styropian EPS-200 ?

W przypadku zastosowania płyt a'la Hydromax, jak powinna wyglądac ściana fundamentowa, warstwa po warstwie? Masakra też jest z wyborem produktów do mazania, czyli abizolu czy dysperbitu. Tytan, Izolbet, Izohan czy jeszcze coś innego?

Wybieram się niebawem na zakupy i proszę o jakieś podpowiedzi.

----------


## majki

Ushi - popatrz dwa wątki takie same   :Wink2:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ociepleni...ej,t131774.htm
To "mój" sprzed wczoraj ...
Ja zrobię tak ( a miałem już wersję XPS na klej do gołych bloczków - nie poszło   :Roll:   ) : 2x dysperbit na ścianę ( czy polecany tu izohan ) potem na to klejone dalej izohanem wl / wk XPS URSA, dalej siatka na kleju i 2x dysperbit. Obkładane dodatkowo folią kubełkową i drenaż.
I postaram sie zapomnieć o tym etapie ...   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## pawlok

A ja nadal nie wiem - chco rpzewertowalem watki o scianach funadamentowych - ajkei ma znaczenie i co daje izolacja pozioma na na ławie?
Czym moze skutkowac jej nie wykonanie???
Pawlok

----------


## majki

> A ja nadal nie wiem - chco rpzewertowalem watki o scianach funadamentowych - ajkei ma znaczenie i co daje izolacja pozioma na na ławie?
> Czym moze skutkowac jej nie wykonanie???
> Pawlok


Ja Ci tylko powiem, że nie mam.
Wieszać się z tego powodu i nie spać po nocy nie mam zamiaru   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## atena28

U mnie właśnie teraz smarują na czarno(nawet nie wiem co to jest?) ścianki fundamentowe od środka a na zewnątrz kładą styropian i siatkę zaciągniętą klejem. Wszystko było wczoraj jeszcze obtynkowane - więc nie robią nic na "gołą" ścianę.

----------


## Trociu

> U mnie właśnie teraz smarują na czarno(nawet nie wiem co to jest?) ścianki fundamentowe od środka a na zewnątrz kładą styropian i siatkę zaciągniętą klejem. Wszystko było wczoraj jeszcze obtynkowane - więc nie robią nic na "gołą" ścianę.


A jaki styropian dają?
Czy fundamenty od strony styropianu też majlują na czarno?

----------


## Wgregor

Nie jak?! A po co?

----------


## atena28

Wystarczy? 
Jutro będą kończyć resztę - niewiele im zostało. A smarują czymś co się nazywa Izolbet-A. Przeczytałam na wiaderku.[/img]

----------


## pawlok

> Wystarczy? 
> Jutro będą kończyć resztę - niewiele im zostało. A smarują czymś co się nazywa Izolbet-A. Przeczytałam na wiaderku.[/img]


Czyms takim ?:
http://www.izolbet.com.pl/products.php?cid=8&sid=1
"- rozpuszczalnik organiczny zawarty 
  w roztworze rozpuszcza styropian" ?!!!!!!?!!!!!
U mnie byl deserbit niewchodżacy w reakcje ze styropianem, potem styropian i jeszcze raz dyserbit  - przy czym grunt suchutki pioasek.
A ja zadam inne pytanie - wiadomo sciany nosne stawiaja na fundamentach na izolacji z papy termozgrzewalnej, a dzialowe stawia sie na podbetonie - rowniez izolując?
Pawlok

----------


## Wgregor

styropian na zewnątrz fundamentu domu niepodpiwniczonego? Cóż to za konstrukcja i po co? Jaki jest cel takiego dziwnego   :Lol:  działanie?

----------


## Wgregor

Fundamentu nie ma sensu grzać , to naprawdę duży koszt. A skoro nie grzejemy to izolacja termiczna jest mu nie potrzebna. A jeżeli już to dookoła , nie ma częściowej izolacji termicznej tak jak nie da się być trochę w ciąży.
Lepik na fundamencie , do samej góry też wilgoci nie wypuści
http://www.isola.no/produkter__1/sys..._xtra_grunnmur
idea jest na rys.
montaż:
http://www.isola.no/content/download...%20mars-07.pdf

----------


## atena28

Dopytałam męża i tym izolbetem smarowali tylko w środku. A na zewnątrz smarują izofrexem.
Przepraszam za wprowadzenie w błąd.

----------


## Trociu

> styropian na zewnątrz fundamentu domu niepodpiwniczonego? Cóż to za konstrukcja i po co? Jaki jest cel takiego dziwnego   działanie?


O tym pisano już wiele razy. Są dwa stanowiska - jedno podobne do Twojego. Drugie postulujące ocieplanie, aby dom się nie wychładzał przez fundamenty. Nie ma sensu tutaj rozpoczynać ponownie dywagacji na ten temat. Ociepla kto chce. Nie ociepla kto nie chce. Autor wątku chce - i trzeba mu pomóc  :wink:

----------


## Wgregor

Przecież sam widziśz na zdjęciu, jeszcze ktoś tak zrobił! dał styropian na zewnątrz by wystudzać przez fundament.  Chyba że zimno wejdzie?

----------


## mundi73

witam.mój majster proponuje izolacje ław papą termozgrzewalną i to jest ok.ale następną izolacje dopiero na wylany strop pod ściany parteru.czy nie powinno sie dać izolacji poziomej na osttniej warstwie ścian piwnicy przed wieńcem aby ewentualnie chroniła strop piwnicy w razie czego.co myślicie na ten temat jak u was zrobili.dom z piwnicą.pozdrawiam

----------


## gako

Witam,
Problem jest następujący: miły geolog zbadał, że na działce woda gruntowa jest na głębokości 1,3 m. Ławy i fundamenty będą więc stały w wodzie. Fundament będzie z bloczków. Potrzebna będzia jakaś ekstremalna izolacja. Może ktoś coś poradzi zanim będę rozmawiał z wykonawcą. Chodzi mi zarówno o sposób jak i o materiały.

----------


## A_dam

Tu na tej stronie masz różne kombinacje z izolacją.
http://fundament.icopal.pl/index.php?page=rozwiazania
Poszperaj. Może coś dla siebie znajdziesz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Killer_su

A styro od środka się daje?

----------


## Trociu

A czy w taką mokrawą pogodę można nakładać na fundamenty dysperbity i inne wodnorozcieńczalne substancje? Czy trzeba poczekać, aż bloczki będą super suche?

----------


## Frodo-pl

Według mnie można tylko będą długo schły

----------


## Marcin H

> Witam,
> Problem jest następujący: miły geolog zbadał, że na działce woda gruntowa jest na głębokości 1,3 m. Ławy i fundamenty będą więc stały w wodzie. Fundament będzie z bloczków. Potrzebna będzia jakaś ekstremalna izolacja. Może ktoś coś poradzi zanim będę rozmawiał z wykonawcą. Chodzi mi zarówno o sposób jak i o materiały.


Izolacja może być wcale nie ekstremalna. Zależy jaki grunt jest od powierzchni. Przepuszczalny (żwir, piasek), czy słaboprzepuszczalny (glina, ił).
Można ławy dać wyżej, a wystającą część ścian fundamentowych obsypać - tak jak się buduje na nasypie. Można też zastosować drenaż opaskowy co obniża wody gruntowe poniżej ław fundamentowych.

----------


## gako

> Napisał gako
> 
> Witam,
> Problem jest następujący: miły geolog zbadał, że na działce woda gruntowa jest na głębokości 1,3 m. Ławy i fundamenty będą więc stały w wodzie. Fundament będzie z bloczków. Potrzebna będzia jakaś ekstremalna izolacja. Może ktoś coś poradzi zanim będę rozmawiał z wykonawcą. Chodzi mi zarówno o sposób jak i o materiały.
> 
> 
> Izolacja może być wcale nie ekstremalna. Zależy jaki grunt jest od powierzchni. Przepuszczalny (żwir, piasek), czy słaboprzepuszczalny (glina, ił).
> Można ławy dać wyżej, a wystającą część ścian fundamentowych obsypać - tak jak się buduje na nasypie. Można też zastosować drenaż opaskowy co obniża wody gruntowe poniżej ław fundamentowych.




Jest piasek, geolog nie dowiercił się do innej warstwy. Podwyższenie ławy może być dobrym pomysłem, tyle że coś mi chodzi po głowie, że przepisy zabraniają zbyt wysokiego posadowienia budynku i robienia nasypu. Drenaż opaskowy raczej wolałbym nie, bo to pewnie spore koszty, a poza tym chyba gdzieś tę wodę by trzeba odprowadzić. Na razie musi być szambo więc zalałoby mi je po jednym dniu. Chyba, ze drenaż funkcjonuje w inny sposób. Muszę pogrzebać w tym temacie...

----------


## Marcin H

> Napisał Marcin H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gako
> 
> ...


Podwyższenie fundamentu jest możliwe tylko musi o tym zadecydować konstruktor przy adaptacji projektu. Przepisy tego nie zabraniają jak się zachowa odpowiednie warunki. W zasadzie to podwyższa się poziom gruntu na działce, dzięki czemu uzyskuje się odpowiednią głębokość posadawiania fundamentów poniżej strefy przemarzania. Oczywiście obsypanie ścian fundamentowych musi być dostatecznie szerokie, tak żeby w każdym punkcie głębokość do podstawy fundamentu była większa niż głębokość przemarzania. Takie zabiegi często się stosuje przy podpiwniczaniu budynków w miejscach płytkiego występowania wód gruntowych. Sam widziałem podniesienie powierzchni terenu nawet o 1m.
Drenaż opaskowy można zrobić przy samym fundamencie w tym samym wykopie, a wodę odprowadza się do rowów melioracyjnych lub studzienek drenarskich jak są, a jak nie ma to niewielkim kosztem można ją wykonać niemal jak studnie kopaną.

----------


## mietek79

Ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych powinno być od zewnątrz, głównie po to, aby zminimalizować prawdopodobieństwo przemarzania styku ściany partery i podłogi - 5cm to dobra grubość, ale można więcej - zależy to też od tego jak jest ocieplana ściana parteru i jaki chcemy cokół, czy wystający, czy cofnięty. Co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, to zastanawiam się dlaczego nie zaufacie po prostu solidnej izolacji poziomej na ścianach fundamentowych? Przecież beton, z którego są ściany fundamentowe doskonale sobie radzi z wilgocią i w żaden sposób nie pogarsza to jego parametrów no, chyba, że środowisko jest agresywne, ale to się bardzo rzadko zdarza. Co z tego, że wsiąknie tam wilgoć, jeśli i tak nie przeniknie do ścian parteru bo są odcięte izolacją? Poza tym i tak nie jesteście w stanie uniknąć dostania się wilgoci do ścian fundamentowych - musiałby być zaizolowane dookoła a jak znam życie to w 90% przypadków nie izolujecie od dołu prawda? Mróz też temu nie grozi - popatrzcie ile na zewnątrz jest nieizolowanych konstrukcji betonowych - nic się im nie dzieje. Jak dla mnie - izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ściany fundamentowej przy zastosowaniu solidnej izolacji poziomej pod ścianami parteru nie jest konieczna. Taka izolacja jest oczywiście niezbędna w przypadku piwnic, ale to inna bajka.

----------


## Marcin H

> Ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych powinno być od zewnątrz, głównie po to, aby zminimalizować prawdopodobieństwo przemarzania styku ściany partery i podłogi - 5cm to dobra grubość, ale można więcej - zależy to też od tego jak jest ocieplana ściana parteru i jaki chcemy cokół, czy wystający, czy cofnięty. Co do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, to zastanawiam się dlaczego nie zaufacie po prostu solidnej izolacji poziomej na ścianach fundamentowych? Przecież beton, z którego są ściany fundamentowe doskonale sobie radzi z wilgocią i w żaden sposób nie pogarsza to jego parametrów no, chyba, że środowisko jest agresywne, ale to się bardzo rzadko zdarza. Co z tego, że wsiąknie tam wilgoć, jeśli i tak nie przeniknie do ścian parteru bo są odcięte izolacją? Poza tym i tak nie jesteście w stanie uniknąć dostania się wilgoci do ścian fundamentowych - musiałby być zaizolowane dookoła a jak znam życie to w 90% przypadków nie izolujecie od dołu prawda? Mróz też temu nie grozi - popatrzcie ile na zewnątrz jest nieizolowanych konstrukcji betonowych - nic się im nie dzieje. Jak dla mnie - izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ściany fundamentowej przy zastosowaniu solidnej izolacji poziomej pod ścianami parteru nie jest konieczna. Taka izolacja jest oczywiście niezbędna w przypadku piwnic, ale to inna bajka.


Właśnie to jest osłona tylko przeciw wilgoci, a tu może być sytuacja kiedy to ława i  fundamentu będzie stała w całości w wodzie gruntowej.
W takim przypadku zwykła osłona przeciw wilgociowa może nie wystarczająca, bo beton będzie podciągał kapilarnie wodę.

----------


## Wgregor

> izolacja termiczna jak jest na taką głębokość jaka jest granica przemarzania


w domu jest +  20 +23 st układ sciana fundament grunt pod domem dąży do wyrównania temperatur nawet jak grunt i fundament maja powyżej zera. domowy układ grzwczy" pompuje "ciepło do gruntu
Barbarosa już nie raz dał się poznać jako ... co tu ukrywać  delikatnie "bez mózg".

----------


## Wgregor

to tak merytorycznie

----------


## mietek79

> Właśnie to jest osłona tylko przeciw wilgoci, a tu może być sytuacja kiedy to ława i  fundamentu będzie stała w całości w wodzie gruntowej.
> W takim przypadku zwykła osłona przeciw wilgociowa może nie wystarczająca, bo beton będzie podciągał kapilarnie wodę.


Przykro mi ale nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co chodzi w tej wypowiedzi... Powtarzam - w czym problem, jeśli na poziomie posadzki jest warstwa izolacji przeciwwilgociowej na całej podłodze i ścianach??

----------


## Marcin H

> Napisał Marcin H
> 
> Właśnie to jest osłona tylko przeciw wilgoci, a tu może być sytuacja kiedy to ława i  fundamentu będzie stała w całości w wodzie gruntowej.
> W takim przypadku zwykła osłona przeciw wilgociowa może nie wystarczająca, bo beton będzie podciągał kapilarnie wodę.
> 
> 
> Przykro mi ale nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co chodzi w tej wypowiedzi... Powtarzam - w czym problem, jeśli na poziomie posadzki jest warstwa izolacji przeciwwilgociowej na całej podłodze i ścianach??


Jeśli warstwa izolacji jest na poziomie posadzki, na całej podłodze i ścianach to one nie zawilgotnieją. Zapominamy wtedy o ścianach fundamentowych które mogą być wtedy mokre i powyżej głębokości przemarzania są narażone na rozsadzanie przez wodę.

----------


## mietek79

> Jeśli warstwa izolacji jest na poziomie posadzki, na całej podłodze i ścianach to one nie zawilgotnieją. Zapominamy wtedy o ścianach fundamentowych które mogą być wtedy mokre i powyżej głębokości przemarzania są narażone na rozsadzanie przez wodę.


Zgadzam się, ale twierdzę, że to nie jest problem - widziałem setki przykładów ścian oporowych i betonowych murków za zewnątrz, betonowych mostków itd. które były narażone na wilgoć i nic złego się nie działo - jak się jeszcze doda dodatki uszczelniające do betonu to nie ma się czego bać.

----------


## BOHO

a ja zastanawiam się, dlaczego ludzie zamiast ocieplania fundamentu od wewnątrz i z zewnątrz, po prostu nie dają pierwszej warstwy murów z betonu komórkowego.....przecież połączenie tego z ociepleniem zewnętrznym i styropianem pod podłogą wyeliminuje mostki....

----------


## Wgregor

> a ja zastanawiam się, dlaczego ludzie zamiast ocieplania fundamentu od wewnątrz i z zewnątrz, po prostu nie dają pierwszej warstwy murów z betonu komórkowego.....przecież połączenie tego z ociepleniem zewnętrznym i styropianem pod podłogą wyeliminuje mostki....


to bardzo proste. Beton komurkowy suchy izoluje 8-10 razy gorzej niż styropian, ale stojąc na zimnym ( no bo zakładamy , że nie grzanym) fundamencie, niezabezpieczony paroizolacją od środka , będzie chłoną wodę z pomieszczenia. A już mając 4% zawilgocenia praktycznie jego opór cieplny jest znikomy.

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> a ja zastanawiam się, dlaczego ludzie zamiast ocieplania fundamentu od wewnątrz i z zewnątrz, po prostu nie dają pierwszej warstwy murów z betonu komórkowego.....przecież połączenie tego z ociepleniem zewnętrznym i styropianem pod podłogą wyeliminuje mostki....
> 
> 
> to bardzo proste. Beton komurkowy suchy izoluje 8-10 razy gorzej niż styropian, ale stojąc na zimnym ( no bo zakładamy , że nie grzanym) fundamencie, niezabezpieczony paroizolacją od środka , będzie chłoną wodę z pomieszczenia. A już mając 4% zawilgocenia praktycznie jego opór cieplny jest znikomy.


ok, załóżmy że masz rację i dlatego tę pierwszą warstwę z BK dokładnie zaizolujemy od środka - np folią,.....i tak mniej roboty niż z ocieplaniem fundamentu......

----------


## Wgregor

wełną i folią. bez wełny na folii i tynku wykropli się woda. 
popatrz na wykres Molliera - przy 22-23 stC i wilgotności względnej 40% i więcej procent woda wykropli się na tynku i grzybek gotowy.  Dlatego izoluje się całość 
http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna
częściowe, mokre nie zamknięte izolacje termiczne są nieskuteczne.

Przy okazji ściana będzie sucha i ogrzewanie znacznie łatwiej sterować.

----------


## gako

Dziękuję wszystkim za podzielenie się spotrzeżeniami. Szczerze powiem, że też się zawsze zastanawiałem nad sensownością pionowej izoloacji ścian fundamentowch, skoro i tak pozostanie możliwość absorbowania wody od strony ław...  W tej sytuacji wiem jedno, na pewno muszę zrobić super porządną izolację poziomą. Rozważę też możliwość zastosowania jakichś dodatków do zaprawy żeby była ona odporna na wilgoć i ewentualne zamarzanie w strefie zamarzania grunty. Z drugiej strony przy poziomie wód 1,3 m nawet jeśli sezonowo ulegną one podwyższeniu, nie sądzę żeby fakt ten stanowił jakieś zagrożenie dla fundamentów. To czego się najbardziej obawiam, to że w domu zwyczajnie będzie wilgoć... Tymczasem problem się trochę oddalił, bo wykonawca, który mi obiecał, że będzie budował, delikatnie mówiąc wydymał mnie, w momencie jak się już do niego wybierałem z projektem, żeby wszystko omówić - dostał bardziej intratne zlecenie. Cóż, są inni...

----------


## BOHO

> wełną i folią. bez wełny na folii i tynku wykropli się woda. 
> popatrz na wykres Molliera - przy 22-23 stC i wilgotności względnej 40% i więcej procent woda wykropli się na tynku i grzybek gotowy.  Dlatego izoluje się całość 
> http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna
> częściowe, mokre nie zamknięte izolacje termiczne są nieskuteczne.
> 
> Przy okazji ściana będzie sucha i ogrzewanie znacznie łatwiej sterować.


dlaczego ma się wykroplić woda ? będziemy mieli idealnie zaizolowany folią (wg twojej sugestii)  kawałek muru z BK,  i od zewnątrz będzie ocieplony styropianem - tak jak reszta murów......gdzie tu miejsce na wykraplanie ?

----------


## Killer_su

> a ja zastanawiam się, dlaczego ludzie zamiast ocieplania fundamentu od wewnątrz i z zewnątrz, po prostu nie dają pierwszej warstwy murów z betonu komórkowego.....przecież połączenie tego z ociepleniem zewnętrznym i styropianem pod podłogą wyeliminuje mostki....


Znalazłbym wiele powodów, ale są inne rozwiązania - np. Izomur (może Isomur).
Drogie są te pustaki, ale sam powoli się zastanawiam, czy nie wujdą taniej niż izolowanie fundamentu....

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> wełną i folią. bez wełny na folii i tynku wykropli się woda. 
> popatrz na wykres Molliera - przy 22-23 stC i wilgotności względnej 40% i więcej procent woda wykropli się na tynku i grzybek gotowy.  Dlatego izoluje się całość 
> http://zae.home.pl/www/ibp/index.pl?...&opis=Izolacja wewnętrzna - folia paroszczelna
> częściowe, mokre nie zamknięte izolacje termiczne są nieskuteczne.
> 
> Przy okazji ściana będzie sucha i ogrzewanie znacznie łatwiej sterować.
> 
> ...


w betonie komórkowym ,w styropianie  dyfuzja ciepłego wilgotnego powietrza, która schładzane oddaje wodę.

----------


## BOHO

> Napisał BOHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wgregor
> 
> ...


zadziwiasz mnie jednak..... 
idąc dalej tokiem twojego rozumowania,* to wszystkie domy wybudowane z BK i ocieplone styropianem mają zawilgocone ściany ?* czy tak według ciebie to wygląda ? 
a tysiące projektantów nadal projektują takie ściany i wszyscy na to patrzą i się cieszą ? i wszyscy solidarnie milczą o tym, że ściany są mokre, czy tak ?

----------


## Wgregor

Dokładnie tak. Możesz to sprawdzić aparaturą . zailgocenie zimą przy braku paroizolacji od środka jest od 5-12% przy paroizolacji do 1%  dlatego np xella wupuściła styropian z folią i tynkiem http://www.xella.de/downloads/deu/br...-Platten_D.pdf
http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0211.html
http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0213.html
http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0214.html
http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0215.html

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Muszę chyba kawałek ściany rozkuć, najlepiej w sypialni  :big grin:  .
Będę wody szukał....

----------


## BOHO

> Dokładnie tak. Możesz to sprawdzić aparaturą . zailgocenie zimą przy braku paroizolacji od środka jest od 5-12% przy paroizolacji do 1%  dlatego np xella wupuściła styropian z folią i tynkiem http://www.xella.de/downloads/deu/br...-Platten_D.pdf
> http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0211.html
> http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0213.html
> http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0214.html
> http://www.isover.fr/doc/catalogue/SOL0215.html


i według ciebie zawilgoceniu ulega cała grubość ściany, czyli kilkadziesiąt centymetrów ?

----------


## Wgregor

Większe zawilgocenie jest nad fundamentem i bliżej zewnętrznej strony. 
Pożycz aparaturę firmy GANN pobierasz próbkę traktujesz ją karbidem i masz dokładnie ilość wody

----------


## Barbossa

a Wielka Demencja dalej swoje   :Confused:

----------


## Killer_su

> dlatego np xella wupuściła styropian z folią i tynkiem http://www.xella.de/downloads/deu/br...-Platten_D.pdf


Takie rzeczy co raz bardziej przekonują mnie do alternatywnych technologii, jak na przykład thermodom / izodom2000

----------


## tadeusz123

panowie i panie najważniejsza izolacja domu nie podpiwniczonego jest izolacja pozioma ścian jak i wylewki pod posadzkę .

----------


## nabla

Chcemy wylać ławę w folie. Czy ktoś tak robił. Jakiej grubości powinna by folia. Myśleliśmy o 3mm. Czy to wystarczy? Proszę o opinie i podpowiedzi.

----------


## tacim

A pochwalcie się wiedzą jak prawdiłowo wykonac izolacje bloczków ?
1) równamy powierzchnię bloczków np zaprawą na to lepik kauczukowy i papa 
2) później ponownie lepik i papa?
Gdzieś czytałem, że zakład do wnętrza czyli bloczek ok 25 cm na to papa 40 cm ile z której strony zostawić zakładu ile z zewnątrz ile dać od środka???

----------


## les111

Czy jest sens kleić styrodur powyżej poziomu gruntu to znaczy fundamenty lane w grunt na to druga warstwa betonu ale już w szalunkach wysokość od 40 do 100cm ,ze wzgledu na pracochłonnośc nie mam zamiaru odkopywać fundamentów lanych w grunt chcę tylko zaizolować i ocieplić górną część fundamentu czy to ma sens czy muszę jednak odkopać fundament poradzcie

----------


## brombel123

Witam!
Jesteśmy już po wylaniu law fundamentowych i mój wykonawca zlecił mi zakup folii na izolacje pozioma ław. Czy jest sens układania izolacji poziomej ław w domu nie podpiwniczonym, na terenie o niskim poziomie wód gruntowych, skoro sama ława jest przecież poniżej poziomu grunt!? Czy nie wystarczy izolacja pozioma ułożona już po wymurowaniu bloczków fundamentowych!?

----------


## tacim

Przy wysokim poziomie wód podstawą jest drenaż olacja pozioma jest bardzo ważna chyba bardziej niż pionowa.

----------


## jackac

> Czy jest sens kleić styrodur powyżej poziomu gruntu to znaczy fundamenty lane w grunt na to druga warstwa betonu ale już w szalunkach wysokość od 40 do 100cm ,ze wzgledu na pracochłonnośc nie mam zamiaru odkopywać fundamentów lanych w grunt chcę tylko zaizolować i ocieplić górną część fundamentu czy to ma sens czy muszę jednak odkopać fundament poradzcie


Les111 u mnie na calej powierzchni scian fundamentowych 2x dysperbit od zewnatrz i srodka + 10 cm styro  Hydromax + siatka i tynk ponad gruntem (pod cokół do tego oczywiscie izolacja pozioma z folii (na ławie, 1 bloczek od gory - ocieplanie fundamentu chowam w dodatkowym bloczku i na ostatnim bloczku).

----------


## yt_wolow

a ja mam zrobione tak:
-zaizolowałem scianę fund. dysperbitem
-przykleiłem styropian AQUA na to klej i siatka 
Czy to wystarczy ?mam dom na  wzniesieniu i nie wiem czy robic drenaz

----------


## CykuCyku

A co sądzicie generalnie o styropianie jako materiale na docieplenie zewnętrzne ściany fundamentowej (ściany piwnicy) domu podpiwniczonego? Otrzymałem taką informację iż steropian jest materialem elastycznym, miękkim i przy zasypaniu w ziemi na juz niskiej głebokości nacisk będzie tak duży ze wprasuje go w ścianę. Co w przypadku piwnicy i dość głębokiemu umieszczeniu tej izolacji w ziemi marnie widzę losy ssamego styropianu. Jeśli ta teoria nie pozostaje tylko teorią to juz tak na marginesie izlolowanie preciwwilgociowe zamiast bezpośrednio ścian tylko na styropian będzie opłakane w skutkach. Przy nacisku poprzecznym (wyporowym) ziemi znikształci ten material i jednoczesnie pęknie wyschnięta izolacja doprowadzając do przedostania sie wilgoci i tym samym wody. A jeśli będziemy kłaść steropian na tzw placki to juz z góry wiadomo że placki pozostaną tylko plackami z nazwy i żadnej szpary wentylacyjnej nie będzie. Pozdrawiam i proszę jeśli ktoś wie cokolwiek na ten temat bo w przyszłym roku ruszamy z budową i dla mnie to ważna by była wskazówka

----------


## mr6319

U mnie stary dom zrobiliśmy tak:
Dom podkopany do ławy fundamentowej. 
Karczerem wymyte wszystkie resztki gliny i ziemii.
Nierówności fundamentów zarzucone i wyrównane silna zaprawą.
Dysperbit wokół całego domu.



Styrodur klejony na isolbet, łączenia styroduru od zewnątrz również pociągnięte isolbetem.





Dysperit na styrodur.
Folia kubełkowa.



Zasypane piachem.

----------


## CityMatic

> panowie i panie najważniejsza izolacja domu nie podpiwniczonego jest izolacja pozioma ścian jak i wylewki pod posadzkę .


*Jedno zdanie, a jakże słuszne*

----------


## michal2280

Pozioma ścian - ława/ściana fundamentowa i ściana fundamentowa/ściana nośna? Czy wystarczy ściana fundamentowa/ściana nośna?

Moja sytuacja: dom niepodpiwniczony,  grunt przepuszczalny, poziom lustra wody gruntowej poniżej poziomu posadowienia ław. 
Wykonano wykop szerokoprzestrzenny i pod cały domem wylano chudziaka. Na chudziaku wykonano ławy, wymurowano ściany fundamentowe (bez izolacji ława/ściana fundamentowa).
Na ściany ma być zrobiona rapówka, 2xstyrbit, od zewnątrz styropian hydro i folia kubełkowa.  

Mam dwa pytania: czy brak izolacji poziomej ława/ściana fundamentowa to duży błąd?
Czy rapówka+2xstyrbit wewnątrz robić na wszystkich ścianach fundamentowych (również wewnętrznych) czy tylko na zewnętrznych? Czy ławy też zabezpieczyć 2xstyrbit?

Z góry wielkie dzięki za sugestie.

----------


## agaitomek

Witam!
Czy ktoś budował ściany fundamentowe domu niepodpiwniczonego z bloczków keramzyto-betonowych? Mój wykonawca twierdzi, że takie bloczki nie chłonął wigoci i nie wymagaja ocieplenia. Prosze pilnie o Wasze opinie i porady.

----------


## dorothy

Mamy dom częściowo podpiwniczony. Izolacja fundamentów następująca: bloczki+styropian wodoodporny+siatka+klej+dysperbi x2 +folia i zasypanie piaskiem.Co o tym myślicie? czy to wystarczy? jeśli nie to czy można dodatkowo jakoś zabezpieczyć piwnicę od wewnątrz? proszę o poradę.

----------


## fighter1983

po raz kolejny: jeżeli nic sie nie dzieje... zostaw to tak jak jest. Można dodatkowo zabezpieczyć od wewnątrz ale jest to dość kosztowne, są szlamy uszczelniające typu Botament MD28, Schomburg Aquafin 2K, Kerakoll Idrobuild (dwuskładnikowe, mineralne masy do hydroizolacji) odporne na negatywne parcie wody. Ale to już ostateczność, zostaw na razie piwnice nieotynkowane (sezon lub dwa) i zobacz czy nic się nie dzieje. Szkoda kasy...

----------


## niezapominajka1972

Szukam informacji na temat izolacji posadzki przed wykonaniem wylewek. Nie wiem czy wybrać folię paroizolacyjną czy preparat Dysperbit czy tez papę ?

----------


## mp_krk

Witajcie,
mam pytanie odnośnie izolacji pionowej w budynku niepodpiwniczonym..

Od zewnątrz planuję 2x Izolbet Dysperbit + styrodur 5-6cm + folia kubełkowa.

Od wewnątrz tez planowałem 2x Dysperbit ale wykonawcy mówią że lepiej coś na bazie rozpuszczalników dać od wewnętrznej strony ścian fundamentowych. Czy mają rację, co Wy stosowaliście?

Jeśli już na bazie rozpuszczalników to co w rozsądnej cenie? Izolbet-A?

----------


## PatiJ

Witam

ja mam pytanie: *czy ocieplać fundamenty od wewnątrz*? Dom niepodpiwniczony. Budowlaniec i kierownik mówi że nie, a projekt przewiduje ocieplenie. NIe wiem co robić, a czas już ocieplić fundamenty.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek...

...a czemu ma służyć ocieplenie od wewnątrz ??? taka nowa moda ???
logika nakazuje ocieplanie od strony zimnej czyli od zewnątrz, zapytaj projektanta co miał na myśli sugerując inne rozwiązanie....

----------


## bettka

Przczytałam chyba wszystkie wątki nt. izolacji fundamentów i nadal nie wiem, co zastosować u siebie, może ktoś doradzi? Mamy wysoki poziom wód gruntowych (szczególnie w tym roku jest to widoczne i odczuwalne), ale grunt piaszczysty. Budynek został wyniesiony, tak że ławy wypadają w sumie powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych (lub na granicy). Mamy izolację na ławie w postaci folii. Jesli chodzi o izolację poziomą to obecnie malujemy Dysperbitem f-my Izohan (gruntowanie + 2xmalowanie), na to pójdzie styropian i tutaj pytanie: czy może być Fundamin f-my Styropin (już zamówiony) czy lepiej zainwestować w Styrodur?
No i zostaje kwestia izolacji popziomej na ścianie fundamentowej, czy może być folia, czy lepiej papa termozgrzewalna?

----------


## Zbigniew100

Może być Fundamin.

Cechy produktu 
 Wodoodporne płyty izolacyjne  Fundamin mogą mieć kontakt bezpośrednio z  gruntem lub ze środowiskiem  trwale obciążonym wodą bez dodatkowych  zabezpieczeń. Niska nasiąkliwość  przy wysokiej wytrzymałości  mechanicznej powoduje, że jest to materiał  termoizolacyjny zawsze suchy w  swojej strukturze, a zatem dobrze  izoluje termicznie. 

 Charakterystyka  płyt                                              Wymiary [mm]             1250x600                                
Brawa              zielona                                 Grubość [mm]             50,  80, 100, 120
 Ukształtowanie krawędzi (frezowanie)              na zakład
 Deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λD w  temperaturze +10°C, [W/(mK)]              0,038                                
Nasiąkliwość wodą,  długotrwała – po 28 dobach przy całkowitym zanurzeniu  [%]             < 1,0                                 Naprężenia  ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym [kPa]              > 120
 Klasa reakcji na ogień (Euroklasa)              E

----------


## fighter1983

> Deklarowany współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λD w temperaturze +10°C, [W/(mK)] 0,038 
> Nasiąkliwość wodą, długotrwała – po 28 dobach przy całkowitym zanurzeniu [%] < 1,0


parametr zbadany przy *CAŁEJ* nieuszkodzonej płycie automatowej. A co z tymi parametrami po przecieciu, uszkodzeniu naskórka?

----------


## queene

podpowiedzcie mi bo ciągle się waham - wykonawca twierdzi ze izolacja pionowa piwnicy w kolejności bloczki-eps 100- siatka-dyperbit-folia kubełkowa wystarczy, ja bym dała jeszcze dysperbit na bloczki bo nie wiem czy styro sie nie zniszczy ocierając o bloczki a z drugiej strony obawiam sie że styro w takim termosie może byc wilgotny

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> podpowiedzcie mi bo ciągle się waham - wykonawca twierdzi ze izolacja pionowa piwnicy w kolejności bloczki-eps 100- siatka-dyperbit-folia kubełkowa wystarczy, ja bym dała jeszcze dysperbit na bloczki bo nie wiem czy styro sie nie zniszczy ocierając o bloczki a z drugiej strony obawiam sie że styro w takim termosie może byc wilgotny


Na bloczki koniecznie!
I styropian ekstrudowany, jest odporny na działanie wody,

----------


## marcin.s44

Tadeusz123 napisał:



> panowie i panie najważniejsza izolacja domu nie podpiwniczonego jest izolacja pozioma ścian jak i wylewki pod posadzkę


Nikt też nie odpoweidział na pytanie Niezapominajki1972.

W związku z powyższym cytatem chciałbym ponowić pytanie, jakie materiały zastosować dla jak najlepszego wykonania izolacji poziomej ścian i wylewki. Czy zastosować folię czy papę termozgrzewalną,a może użyć środków Izohan lub Izoplast? 
Czy izolację podłogi i ścian wykonać w tej samej warstwie, tzn. po wylaniu chudego betonu czy może warto dodatkowo dać folię pod chudy beton?

----------


## MORHOT

2x papa termozgrzewalna na welonie z wlókna szklanego pod ściany podczas murowania ( z rolki składana na pół), żeby wystawało do środka po te 25 centymetrów. Jeśli ściana nie jest zewnętrzna, to po 12 centymetrów po obu stronach. Po tynkach a przed wylewkami izolujesz chudziaka 2x papa termozgrzewalna na zakładkę około 10 cm, najlepiej na krzyż. Zgrzewasz ją do podłoża i baaaaardzo dokładnie do tego, co wystaje spod ścian. Najpierw chudziaka dokładnie zamiatasz! Na papę od razu zakładasz pierwszą warstwę styropianu, żeby się nie podziurawiła.
Koszty: 
Butla gazu: 46 zł
Porządny palnik do papy: 100 zł
Papa (czarna mamba) : 6-7 zł/m2
Jeden dzień Twojej roboty - nie liczy się!
Spokój na lata - bezcenny!

...tak to widzę  :Biggrin:

----------


## marcin.s44

Wielkie dzięki Morhot za odpowiedź. Myślę, że faktycznie takie rozwiązanie daje spokój na lata  :smile: 

Jeszcze pytanie dla upewnienia się: wystarczy jedna rolka papy złożona na pół, tak mam rozumieć 2x papa termozgrzewalna?
Może polecisz produkt jakiejś firmy (link)?

----------


## gch

Witam Wszystkich Przymierzam się w tym roku do budowy domu. Do tej pory na forum aktywnie tylko szperałem i czytałem informacje mądrzejszych ode mnie. Niestety podobnie jak część forumowiczów błądzę jak dziecko we mgle... Jeśli chodzi o układ warstw (czy pierwsza izolacja termiczna czy hydroizolacja) widzę, że zwycięża wersja: -mur-hydroizolacja-termoizolacja-folia kubełkowa lub jej wersja rozwinięta: -mur-hydroizolacja-termoizolacja-hydroizolacja-folia kubelkowa Ogólnie super, ale mam kilka watpliwości: 1. Jeśli hydroizolacja na termoizolacji jest zupełnie bezskuteczna (taka tutaj opinie przeważa) to po co ją stosować (wersja rozwinięta)? 2. Jeśli tyle osób stosuje tą metodę, to może jednak można wykonać ją szczelnie :Confused: ? 3. Jeśli można wykonać hydroizolację na termoizolacji szczelnie (p.2) to po co stosować hydroizolację pomiędzy murem i hydroizolacją? (po co ją dublować - tak na wszelki wypadek? 4. Czytam tutaj opinie, że jeśli zrobimy fundamenty w warstwach mur-styropian-hydroizolacja to będzie katastrofa. Z drugiej strony na stronie firmy Icopal (bądź niebądź lidera hydroizolacji) jest propozycja takiego rozwiązania hydroizolacji fundamentów - 211 b wariant 1 ( http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...ge=rozwiazania ). Czy firma Icopal z premedytacją chce doprowadzić do niszczenia naszych domów? :ohmy:  :Confused:  Ponieważ jestem przed tym etapem budowy liczę na konstruktywne opinie Grzegorz

----------


## fighter1983

Icopal liderem hydroizolacji.... ciekawe stwierdzenie.
Chory marketing, pranie mózgu PH, kupa kasy na reklame i program lojalnosciowy za sprzedaz wybranych produktow w firmach dystrybucyjnych i tak sie zostaje liderem?
fundament, hydroizolacja, izolacja termiczna, oslona przed uszkodzeniem mechanicznym - tak powinno byc

----------


## gch

no może z tym liderem przesadziłem, niemniej jednak nie jest to firma krzak, a ich produkty wygladają całkiem nieźle. Jeśli chodzi o reklamę, rzeczywiście widać ich... zwłaszcza w MURATORZE. Cenowo też nie są tak drodzy - jak np. z zachwalanym tutaj Botamentem. Nie wiem jakie rozwiązanie jest dobre - dlatego mam wątpliwosci. Poniewaz je mam, to czytam różne źródła, im więcej czytam tym mam wiecej wątpliwości.

----------


## Pawel78

Hydroizolację wykonuje się tylko na ścianie. Robienie hydroizolacji na izolacji termicznej to strata pieniędzy i kłopot na lata.

----------


## gch

moja następna wątpliwość: jeśli zastosujemy EPS na hydroizolacji to czy po zalaniu jej wodą będzie dalej miała dobre własności termoizolacyjne? Czy zastosowanie w tym wypadku na EPS-ie siatki i kleju ma jakiś sens (dużo osób tutaj tak to zrobiło)? Bo zaporą hydroizolacyjną raczej nie jest (może się mylę). Stwierdziłeś wcześniej (gdzieś na początku tego wątku), że przy cyklicznym zamarzaniu i rozmrażaniu i częściowym zawilgoceniu  po pewnym czasie styropian zniknie... (czy też rozsypie się) Czy powinniśmy więc styropianom do fundamentów powiedzieć zdecydowane NIE? Czy zostaje tylko XPS i PIR? Nie wiem, to pytam.

Grzegorz

----------


## MORHOT

*gch* właściwy ukłąd taki jak podaje  *fighter1983* To co nazywasz "wersją rozwiniętą" to właśnie róba zabezpieczenia styropianu przed zawilgoceniem, próba skazana na niepowodzenie! Do ziemi stosuje się XPS - totalnie odporny na wodę. 

*marin.s44* dokłądnie tak jak piszesz, pod ściany składasz papę z rolki na pół (posypką do środka) i układasz zgiętym grzbietem na zewnątrz. Jeśłi jest za zimno i pęka przy składaniu, warto ją lekko podgrzać palnikiem w miejscu składania.  Wszystkie połączenia papy dajesz z zakładem, a najlepiej jeszcze zgrzewasz do siebie. Zgrzewanie do podłoża jest niekonieczne, ale można profilaktycznie trochę przylepić, żeby się muraże nie potykali.
Co do papy polecam Czarną mambę http://allegro.pl/papa-termozgrzewalna-czarna-mamba-v60-s30-gratis-i1417840239.html
Na koniec powinno Ci wyjść coś takiego:

----------


## fighter1983

to nie jest tak, ze zachwalany jest konkretnie Botament, to byl przyklad, bardzo konkretny przyklad, producentów ktorych nazwac mozna "liderami" i ktorzy maja DZIALAJACE rozwiazania  jest wielu, cala grupa MC Bauchemie, Sika, Deitermann itd itd. , te produkty znam, widzialem jak zachowuja sie podczas budowy, po roku, dwoch, teraz, kiedy poziom wod gruntowych "oszalal". 
Osobiscie: gdybym teraz sie budowal - na 100% wybralbym projekt bez piwnicy i to nie dlatego, ze nie wierze w rozwiazania - po prostu teraz piwnica to niebywaly luksus ktory kosztuje zbyt wiele, problemem obecnie nie jest izolacja pionowa, ale pozioma, termozgrzewalna papa jest najzwyczajniej odrywana od warstwy chudziaka przez negatywne parcie wody i woda stoi po kolana albo wyzej w piwnicy. I tu tez nie jestesmy w sytuacji bez wyjscia, pomagaja rozwiazania producentow chemii (nie przytocze konkretnych nazw bo nie chce zadnej z firm reklamowac) te rozwiazania sa dostepne na rynku, ale koszt.... jest olbrzymi.
Papa na chudziaku moze pelnic role hydroizolacji, ale pod jednym warunkiem: bezposrednio na niej bedzie solidna warstwa dociskowa, BEZ STYROPIANU, inaczej papa czesto jest odrywana od podloza. 
Jezeli chodzi o proces zamarzania / rozmarzania EPS - wplywa to na niego destrukcyjnie, jednak nie zapominajmy o nasiakliwosci EPS, gdy jest nasiakniety woda wszystkie deklarowane i zbadane wspolczynniki przewodzenia ciepla nijak sie maja do stanu faktycznego. To tak jak z odzieza: kurtka puchowa jest ciepla, ochroni nas przed mrozem, ale wrzucmy ja do wody niech nasiaknie - czy wtedy tez bedzie taka cieplutka i bedzie w niej tak przytulnie?
Do ziemi: ekstrudowany lub PIR, sa jeszcze "superstyropiany" plyty automatowe, typu aqua, hydro, steinodur itd.... wszystko pieknie... nie nasiakaja, ale kiedy sa cale, nieuszkodzone. Chroni je przed nasiakaniem cienki naskorek,jednak kiedy zostana przeciete - szlag trafia ta zalete

----------


## gch

Podsumowując - jedyne słuszne rozwiązanie: *mur/hydroizolacja/XPS* (inne rozwiązania są albo za drogie (PIR) albo nie nadają się do gruntu (EPS jakikolwiek by nie był)/*folia kubełkowa* (kubełkami na zewnątrz).
Tyle już wiem, dzięki * fighter1983*.
Pozostaje jeszcze tylko kwestia jak PRAWIDŁOWO wykonać hydroizolację. Na rynku są wprowadzane specjalne papy do fundamentów (na osnowie ze wzmocnionych włóknin). W rozmowie z jednym z potencjalnych wykonawców SSO bardzo ją zachwalał i mówił że aktualnie jest najlepsza na rynku (no niech tam, wyduszę to z siebie  :oops: - chodzi o papę z tego nieszczęsnego Icopala). Czy to też tylko nachalny marketing i wielka ściema, czy rzeczywiście jest dobra? Czy można mieszać materiały od różnych producentów (papa od jednego/podkład i izolację z bitumitu od innego). Co sądzicie o primerach (czyli warstwach podkładowych)?

reszta pytań (jak mi się nasunie) potem
dzięki
Grzegorz

----------


## gch

no i już mi się nasunęło kolejne pytanie:
zakładam (mam nadzieję prawidłowo), że żeby izolacja pionowa fundamentów była wykonana prawidłowo, powinna być szczelnie połączona z izolacją poziomą na ławach fundamentowych - inaczej cała impreza będzie bez sensu. W narożniku między ścianą fundamentową i ławą powinna być faseta. Ile powinna wystawać papa poza tą fasetę aby można byłobyć spokojnym o to połączenie. Czy należy w celu prawidłowego (szczelnego) połączenia izolacji pionowej i poziomej usunąć warstwę osnowy (np. przepalić ją)?

Grzegorz

----------


## fighter1983

papa bylaby idealna gruba, solidna, relatywnie tania - gdyby nie to ze nie da sie jej wszedzie dobrze zgrzac, gdzies odstaje, gdzies niedogrzana, gdzies niedogruntowane lub niespojne podloze. Kąty proste, wywinięcia - w tych miejscach praktycznie niemozliwe jest zrobienie tego dokladnie. a hydroizolacja dziala gdy jest ciagła. I tu przewage maja bitumiczne masy nanoszone pedzlem/natryskiem, bo mozna wszelkie te trudno dostepne miejsca zabezpieczyc - niestety sa drozsze i tez trzeba zrobic to bardzo bardzo dokladnie.  Papy Icopala nie sa zle, to rzeczywiscie dobry producent: Soprema, Bauder, Icopal, tylko ze nie do konca przy pionowych izolacjach fundamentu.

----------


## gch

Czy przy takich papach jak te, które wymieniłeś powyżej dalej należy dawać je podwójnie (a może przy ich wytrzymałości wystarczy pojedyńczo) - chodzi mi o skuteczność izolacji, koszt jest tu kwestią wtórną (ale też istotną)? Jeśli tak to może lepiej czy składanie jej na pół to dobre rozwiązanie (na zagieciu nie będą dobrze do siebie przylegać), czy może lepiej je rozciąć i zgrzać (a może połączyć w inny sposób (bitumit/lepik/...)? 

Grzegorz

----------


## marcin.s44

Morhot, czy muszę zastosować jakiś dodatkowy środek żeby zgrzać do podłoża?
Czy robiłeś dylatację wylewki (chudy beton) od ściany fundamentowej?

gch, ja też dużo czytałem na ten temat. I też im więcej czytałem tym więcej wątpliwości się pojawiało. 
U mnie warstwy wykonałem tak: ściana fundamentowa - hydroizolacja - termoizolacja (XPS) - folia kubełkowa.

----------


## gch

*marcin.s44* - podążę Twoim tropem, tylko to rozwiązanie nie ma "słabych" punktów. Pozostaje tylko taka kwestia, z jakich materiałów zrobić hydroizolację. Mój typ: Na izolację poziomą papa na osnowie z SBS (np. Icopala). Na izolację pionową na razie szukam. Chciałbym, żeby materiał miał własności np. Botazitu (z Botamentu), lub  Siplast Fundament (Icopal). Niestety w pierwszym przypadku cena jest kosmiczna, w drugim przypadku zawiera rozpuszczalnik organiczny niszczący XPS. Szukam dalej...

----------


## Kicek26

Eh to i ja zapytam szanownych forumowiczów ...

Więc tak planuje zrobić izolacje ...

Ławy malnąć dwa razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
Potem między bloczki betonowe a ławę położyć papę na LEPIK DO PAPY IZOPLAST K
Potem bloczki betonowe malnąć 2 razy IZOPLAST DYSPERBENT
Przykleić styropian Termo Organika GOLD fundament na kleju IZOPLAST KL
Położyć folię kubełkową

Jaką papę mogę zastosować na kleju na zimno?Jaką polecacie?
Czy styropian muszę jakoś dodatkowo zabezpieczyć siatką i klejem czy może być tylko osłonięty folią kubełkową?

----------


## fighter1983

gch jezeli BM92 jest zbyt drogie przyjrzyj sie jeszcze tym produktom: BE 89 / BE 90 / BM1 (Botazit)

----------


## marcin.s44

gch, ja wykonałem izolację pionową w ten sposób:
- ława i ściany fundamentowe od wewnątrz: Izoplast B jako grunt (rozcieńczony z wodą 1:1), na to Izoplast B. Te środki zawierają rozpuszczalniki dlatego zastosowałem je tylko od strony wewnętrznej.
- ława i ściany fundamentowe od zewnątrz: Izohan Dysperbit (1:1), na to ponownie Izohan Dysperbit ale bez rozcieńczania, na to (nie pamiętam już teraz) Izohan WK lub WL. Na to XPS i folia kubełkowa.
Izolację poziomą wykonam dokładnie tak jak napisał Morhot.

----------


## Pawel78

Jeśli wykonacie prawidłowo izolację pozioma to po co robić izolację pionową( mówię o domu niepodpiwniczonym a ściana wykonana z bloczka betonowego) ?

----------


## Bullineczka

*MARHOT* "(...)pod ściany składasz papę z rolki na pół (posypką do środka) i układasz zgiętym grzbietem na zewnątrz",  1.dlaczego posypką do środka? 2 dlaczego zgiętym grzbietem na zewnątrz? Nie lepiej rozciąć i zgrzać na zakladkę?

----------


## gch

czy konieczna jest hydroizolacja ław fundamentowych? Na forum elektryków znalazłem, że najlepiej uziom (bednarkę) włożyć do ław. Jeśli je zaizolujemy (czyli oddzielimy od ziemi) to uziom będzie chyba mniej skuteczny. Do uziomu  dołączona jest również instalacja odgromowa (o ile jest założona) i lepiej chyba, żeby ława mogła bez problemu "oddać" takie wyładowanie? U mnie w projekcie też mam hydroizolację ław, ale poważnie sie nad tym zastanawiam, tym bardziej że wilgoć z ziemi podobno nie niszczy betonu...

----------


## MORHOT

> ,  1.dlaczego posypką do środka? 2 dlaczego zgiętym grzbietem na zewnątrz? Nie lepiej rozciąć i zgrzać na zakladkę?


ad 1 - bo wtedy możesz zgrzać papę do podłoża, (papę zgrzewa się stroną bez posypki)
ad 2 - bo tak wydaje mi się logiczniej, do dolnej warstwy papy zgrzewasz pierwszą warstwę izolacji podłogi, a do drugiej - drugą.
ad 3 - też można, i nie wiem, czy byłoby to lepiej, czy nie lepiej...

----------


## face

ja proponuje zaginac pape na 3 razy pod sciany szer 25-30 cm

dwa zagiecia po 30 cm a spodnie na 40 cm - mamy lepsza-mocniejsza izolacje pozioma pod scianami w tych samych pieniadzach

----------


## marcin.s44

gch, hydroizolacja ław fundamentowych nie jest konieczna. Wszystko zależy od warunków w miejscu gdzie będziesz budował domek (poziom wody, rodzaj gruntu: piaski, glina..., czy wykonasz drenaż).

----------


## desmear

kup beton z dodatkiem W (wodoodporny) dopłata chyba 10 zł do m3

----------


## Pawel78

> czy konieczna jest hydroizolacja ław fundamentowych? Na forum elektryków znalazłem, że najlepiej uziom (bednarkę) włożyć do ław. Jeśli je zaizolujemy (czyli oddzielimy od ziemi) to uziom będzie chyba mniej skuteczny. Do uziomu  dołączona jest również instalacja odgromowa (o ile jest założona) i lepiej chyba, żeby ława mogła bez problemu "oddać" takie wyładowanie? U mnie w projekcie też mam hydroizolację ław, ale poważnie sie nad tym zastanawiam, tym bardziej że wilgoć z ziemi podobno nie niszczy betonu...


a od dołu jak zaizolujesz?

----------


## gch

grunt na mojej działce jest przepuszczalny (piasek), poziom wód gruntowych poniżej 4 m (badania geotechniczne). Tak jak pisałem niechętny jestem robieniu hydroizolacji ław (nie widzę sensu). Hasło rzuciłem na forum, bo może ktoś ma dobre argumenty że jest to konieczne... Wydaje mi się, że nawet przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych, jeżeli dobrze odizolujemy ławy od ściany fundamentowej taka izolacja ław jest niepotrzebna (a z punktu widzenia montażu bednarki w ławach może być nawet szkodliwa). Jeśli chodzi o izolację ław od dołu to na siłę można (np. wykonać hydroizolację na chudziaku pod ławą :yes:  :tongue: ). Jak to mówią nie można tylko włożyć hełmu na lewa stronę :big grin: 

Grzegorz

----------


## face

> grunt na mojej działce jest przepuszczalny (piasek), poziom wód gruntowych poniżej 4 m (badania geotechniczne). Tak jak pisałem niechętny jestem robieniu hydroizolacji ław (nie widzę sensu). Hasło rzuciłem na forum, bo może ktoś ma dobre argumenty że jest to konieczne... 
> 
> Grzegorz


to poczytaj jeszcze o izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, bo przeciwwdona nigdy nie ma sensu w budynkach niepodpiwniczonych

----------


## gch

Nie mam zamiaru robić izolacji przeciwwodnej - w planie mam izolację przeciwwilgociową. Z założenia ma być dobra i trwała (co nie oznacza, że chcę żeby była droga).

----------


## fighter1983

> kup beton z dodatkiem W (wodoodporny) dopłata chyba 10 zł do m3


.... wiesz co piszesz?

----------


## Wojtek Złotnicki

proponuję zatem 3 warstwy dysperbitu - dokładnie zamalować ściany fundamentowe. Dokładność to najważniejsza rzecz przy izolacjach. Przy piaszczystej glebie i tak nie ma co przejmować się hydroizolacjami, więc nikt nie powinien Cię do nich przekonywać.

----------


## la***is

> .... wiesz co piszesz?


A dlaczego nie ????

----------


## marcin.s44

Czy ktoś mógłby napisać co mówią oznaczenia papy termozgrzewalnej, np.: PV180 S35, V60 S30 , PV160 S42, PYE PV250 S52,P-PYE PV 200 S52H ...

Papę jakiej grubości zastosować do izolacji poziomej ścian i wylewki pod posadzkę (3mm, 4mm, 5,2mm)? Czy najgrubsza = najlepsza?

----------


## la***is

> Czy ktoś mógłby napisać co mówią oznaczenia papy termozgrzewalnej, np.: PV180 S35, V60 S30 , PV160 S42, PYE PV250 S52,P-PYE PV 200 S52H ...
> 
> Papę jakiej grubości zastosować do izolacji poziomej ścian i wylewki pod posadzkę (3mm, 4mm, 5,2mm)? Czy najgrubsza = najlepsza?


Najgrubsza jest najlepsza i do tego SBS ze względu na elastyczność i jakość ogólnie....Jeśli chodzi o oznaczenia, zajrzyj na stronę producenta.

----------


## mamut 74

panowie, budynek podpiwniczony ściany ocieplone od zew styro jak on będzie się zachowywał kiedy obsypie się go ziemią? na ile się ugnie?

----------


## Sławek...

...budynek raczej się nie ugnie...  :wink: 
co do styro to taki parametr (ugięcie pod obciążeniem) powinieneś znaleźć w karcie technicznej...

----------


## mamut 74

no tak ale to są dane do ugięć z góry na dół , można je przyjąć do nacisków bocznych?

----------


## Sławek...

to są dane przy sile o określonej wartości działającej prostopadle do powierzchni , musiałbyś wyliczyć wartość takiej siły w Twojej sytuacji i zagadka się rozwiąże....

----------


## marcin.s44

mamut 74, ociepliłeś zwykłym styropianem czy XPS? Zamierzasz dawać na niego folię kubełkową?

----------


## tomax27

witam szanownych forumowiczów
z góry przepraszam za moje budowlane dyletanctwo ale wolę zapytać mądrzejszych niż uczyć sie na własnych błędach
ale do rzeczy chce wykonać w sposób następujący izolację poziomą i pionową ścian w domu podpiwniczonym, ściany piwnicy z bloczków betonowych alfa, ściany domu z betonu komórkowego, czy rozwiązanie jakie chce zastosować ma sens?
pozioma: ławy zaizolować najpierw dysperbitem na to 2x papa termozgrzewalna, z odłożonymi zakładkami na zewnątrz i do środka po 25 cm
pionowa: ściany od środka i na zewnątrz 2x dysperbit potem styropian hydromax 10 cm klej siatka klej i na to folia kubełkowa kubełkami do ściany połaczona na zakładkę z papą z ławy
podłoga na gruncie: chudziak na to 2x papa termozgrzewalna połączona z papą z ławy na zakładkę, styropian 5-10 cm i wylewka
druga pozioma: na stropie parteru przed pierwszym pustakiem papa termozgrzewalna z zakładką odłożoną do środka i połączona z folią na stropie na to styropian 10 cm i ogrzewanie podłogowa, na koniec wylewka
gdzie zrobię błędy wykonując w ten sposób?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> witam szanownych forumowiczów
> z góry przepraszam za moje budowlane dyletanctwo ale wolę zapytać mądrzejszych niż uczyć sie na własnych błędach
> ale do rzeczy chce wykonać w sposób następujący izolację poziomą i  pionową ścian w domu podpiwniczonym, ściany piwnicy z bloczków  betonowych alfa, ściany domu z betonu komórkowego, czy rozwiązanie jakie  chce zastosować ma sens?
> pozioma: ławy zaizolować najpierw dysperbitem na to 2x papa  termozgrzewalna, z odłożonymi zakładkami na zewnątrz i do środka po 25  cm
> pionowa: ściany od środka i na zewnątrz 2x dysperbit potem styropian  hydromax 10 cm klej siatka klej i na to folia kubełkowa kubełkami do  ściany połaczona na zakładkę z papą z ławy
> podłoga na gruncie: chudziak na to 2x papa termozgrzewalna połączona z papą z ławy na zakładkę, styropian 5-10 cm i wylewka
> druga pozioma: na stropie parteru przed pierwszym pustakiem papa  termozgrzewalna z zakładką odłożoną do środka i połączona z folią na  stropie na to styropian 10 cm i ogrzewanie podłogowa, na koniec wylewka
> gdzie zrobię błędy wykonując w ten sposób?


Jaki poziom wody gruntowej ?
Jaki grunt ?

----------


## tomax27

grunt przepuszczalny woda nigdy nie stoi na powierzchni ani po deszczua ani po śniegu, poziomu wody jeszcze nie sprawdzałem ok 7 m od planowanego położenia domu mam studnię i tam woda zaczyna się od ok. 5 kręgu betonowego czyli od 5 m

----------


## Zbigniew100

Na zewnątrz proponuję zrobić;
gruntowanie + 2 x Dysperbit / starannie, może nawet 3 x /
Klej bitumiczny i styropian hydromax 10 cm 
Folia kubełkowa może być.
Z karty technicznej wynika ,że hydromax jest wodoodporny więc nie ma potrzeby dawać siatki i kleju.
Siatka i klej tylko na cokole budynku.

Bloczki betonowe alfa , takie są w projekcie ?
Bloczki betonowe alfa na ściany zewnętrzne piwnic  nie mogą być stosowane / z tego co ja wiem /, tylko wewnętrzne piwnic lub inne zewnętrzne.

----------


## gch

No to w końcu mój wybór izolacji fundamentów się dokonał  :yes:  
- izolacja pozioma: jedna warstwa papy Icopal do fundamentów na podkładzie z primera (też tej firmy)
- izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz (pod termoizolacją: dwie warstwy Superflex 10 na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3K (firma Deitermann)
- izolacja pionowa wewnętrzna dwie warstwy Eurolanu 3 K na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3 K (firma j.w.)
- izolacja termiczna - XPS 12 cm
- to wszystko przykryte folią kubełkową

----------


## fighter1983

> No to w końcu mój wybór izolacji fundamentów się dokonał  
> - izolacja pozioma: jedna warstwa papy Icopal do fundamentów na podkładzie z primera (też tej firmy)
> - izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz (pod termoizolacją: dwie warstwy Superflex 10 na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3K (firma Deitermann)
> - izolacja pionowa wewnętrzna dwie warstwy Eurolanu 3 K na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3 K (firma j.w.)
> - izolacja termiczna - XPS 12 cm
> - to wszystko przykryte folią kubełkową


Gratuluję mądrej decyzji. Rozwiązanie kosztowne, ale bardzo solidne

----------


## Zbigniew100

> No to w końcu mój wybór izolacji fundamentów się dokonał  
> - izolacja pozioma: jedna warstwa papy Icopal do fundamentów na podkładzie z primera (też tej firmy)
> - izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz (pod termoizolacją: dwie warstwy Superflex 10 na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3K (firma Deitermann)
> - izolacja pionowa wewnętrzna dwie warstwy Eurolanu 3 K na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3 K (firma j.w.)
> - izolacja termiczna - XPS 12 cm
> - to wszystko przykryte folią kubełkową


To izolacja piwnicy ?
Jeżeli nie to Superflex 10 za drogi i zbędny, do piwnicy super.

----------


## Aedifico

> Gratuluję mądrej decyzji. Rozwiązanie kosztowne, ale bardzo solidne





> - izolacja pionowa na zewnątrz (pod termoizolacją: dwie warstwy Superflex 10 na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3K (firma Deitermann)
> - izolacja pionowa wewnętrzna dwie warstwy Eurolanu 3 K na podkładzie z rozcieńczonego Eurolanu 3 K (firma j.w.)


IMHO przerost formy nad treścią ale wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku. Ja bym za różnicę ceny kupił coś zonie  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

w przypadku podpiwniczonego też bym za różnice kupił coś żonie - pompę zanurzeniowa i parę różowych kaloszy  np....

----------


## Geno

> w przypadku podpiwniczonego też bym za różnice kupił coś żonie - pompę zanurzeniowa i parę różowych kaloszy  np....


W przypadku lotu na księżyc konieczny skafander...czy ktoś tu pisał o budynku podpiwniczonym? Czy każdy budynek podpiwniczony jest taki sam?

----------


## gch

HMM, może i przerost formy nad treścią :big tongue:  - każdy ma swoje priorytety - jeden chce mieć dobre płytki w łazience inny dobrze zabezpieczony fundament (jeszcze innego stać na obie te rzeczy). W moim przypadku wzrost ceny względem produktów tzw. std. wbrew pozorom nie jest taki ogromny. A problem jest tego typu, że płytki jest łatwiej zmienić niż hydroizolację... Ciekawe jest to, że to co 5-10 lat temu było tzw. wyrzucaniem pieniędzy w "błoto" i ekstrawagancją dzisiaj jest standardem (nie wspominam o tym co było 40-50 lat temu gdzie luksusem na wsi była ubikacja w domu.
A wybierając materiały szukam tych dobrych bo jak to ma ładnie fighter1983 w stopce napisane  "Z g...... bicza nie ukręcisz". 
Tak czy inaczej dziękuję za pomoc w wyborze.

----------


## fenix2

*gch* ostatnio słyszałem że obecnie]: "Co dwudziesty Polak nie ma toalety w mieszkaniu"!

----------


## miron123

W  tym roku przy remoncie i ociepleniu ścian chcę tanim sposobem zaizolować fundamenty (dom bez piwnic) w następujący sposób: po odkopaniu na głębokość 50cm oczyścić fundament i pomalować dokładnie dysperbitem (nie rozpuszcza styropianu), następnie na dno wykopu dać 3-4 cm gr. betonu i na to postawić styropian 15cm gr., w sposób taki by po zasypaniu styropian wystawał z ziemi max 5cm. Oczywiście na styropian klej + siatkę i zasypać. Kiedy wkroczy ekipa ociepleniowców będzie mogła zacząć prace kładąc pierwszy styropian na ten który wystaje z ziemi (celowo takiej samej grubości 15cm jakim będą ocieplane całe ściany). Wylewka betonowa pod styropianem na głębokości ok 50cm będzie zapobiegać wchodzeniu pod styropian wszelkiego robactwa itd. 

Koszt: 
mam około 28m mb fundamentu wookół domu, izolację daję na głębokości 50cm co daje 14m2:
- 7 paczek styropianu 15cm: 45złx7 - 315zł, 
- DYSPERBIT 2kg/m2 - 2 wiadra po 20kg -100zł
- siatka 1,8zł/m2 - 30zł
- klej do siatki 3kg/m2 - 2 worki po 25kg - 40zł
- piasek, cement - 100zł
suma: 585zł (materiałów dałem z nadwyżka)

Proszę o ocenę tego sposobu, może jakieś sugestie, które nie zwiększą tych kosztów a faktycznie pomogą efektywniej zaizolować przed wilgocią i stratami ciepła istniejące od 20lat fundamenty domu bez piwnic.

----------


## fighter1983

jaka wycena taka izolacja ....
Jedna rzecz: styropian jest cieply gdy jest suchy, to tak jak z kurta puchowa: sucha jest ciepla, po zanurzeniu w wodzie - juz ciepla nie jest, ocieplasz materialem, ktory narazony na stale dzialanie wilgoci nasiaka, gdy nasiaka - zapomnij o deklarowanych parametrach przenikania ciepla. warstwa kleju z siatka pod ziemia i na to dysperbit - nie rozwiazuje zupelnie problemu. poszukaj na forum.... bylo to juz walkowane wiecej razy niz Ci sie wydaje

----------


## POMPONM

Dzień dobry!
Mam pytanie a właściwie dylemat. Jesienią ubiegłego roku udało mi się zrobić jedynie fundamenty i ściany fundamentowe. Niestety nie zdążyłam  z położeniem izolacji. Moi majstrowie chcą teraz kłaść izolacje i pociągnąć budowę dalej. A ja mam wątpliwość czy w chwili obecnej, kiedy temperatury są poniżej 5 stopni położenie izolacji ma sens. Czy może ktoś tak zrobił. A może istnieje jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## Zbigniew100

> Dzień dobry!
> Mam pytanie a właściwie dylemat. Jesienią ubiegłego roku udało mi się zrobić jedynie fundamenty i ściany fundamentowe. Niestety nie zdążyłam  z położeniem izolacji. Moi majstrowie chcą teraz kłaść izolacje i pociągnąć budowę dalej. A ja mam wątpliwość czy w chwili obecnej, kiedy temperatury są poniżej 5 stopni położenie izolacji ma sens. Czy może ktoś tak zrobił. A może istnieje jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


Jaką izolację , z czego ?

----------


## abol1

Witam. Mam dom podpiwniczony, grunt gliniasty i zamierzam zrobić tak: 
1.izolacja przeciwwilgociowa- dysperbit, izohan lub coś w tym stylu
2.izolacja termiczna- 10 cm styropianu AQUA Yetico EPS 200 (cena 19.90 za listek)
3.folia kubełkowa
4.drenaż
Co Wy na to?

----------


## Zbigniew100

Zwracać uwagę na instrukcję środka do izolacji , te wodne absolutnie na mogą być stosowane przy ujemnych temperaturach. mróz je niszczy, dopiero po wyschnięciu są mrozoodporne.
Jeżeli poziom wody gruntowej jest niski to izolacja powinna wystarczyć.
Proponuję aby drenaż zasypać jakimś żwirkiem, połączyć z membraną, resztę zasypać gruntem rodzimym, tak aby nie spływały pod budynek wody opadowe.

----------


## mp_krk

Witam,

Mam pytanie do znawców tematu, szczególnie z tego co widzę bywają tu *fighter* i *Zbigniew* :smile:  Problem mam następujący...

Dom w SSZ etc., na chwilę obecną bez wylewek i tynków. Dom generalnie został trochę zbyt nisko posadowiony, co powodować może parcie wody, zwłaszcza opadowej na ściany - dom znalazł się w takiej jakby niecce (nie będę tu się rozpisywał czyja to wina bo to już bez znaczenia). Zrobię jeszcze zdjęcia i zamieszcze w weekend...

Teren ze spadkiem, więc problem dotyczy w zasadzie tylko części domu - część dzienna jest obniżona w stosunku do reszty o 30cm, pech chciał że to obniżenie jest jakby "pod spadek".

Ściany fundamentowe lane, chudziak wylewany nie pomiędzy lecz na ściany. Z zewnątrz izolacja 2x Dysperbit, XPS 6cm, folia kubełkowa - warstwy te są na wysokości chudziaka (chyba poza Dysperbitem). Pod ścianą nośną jest papa na lepiku (niestety chyba tylko 1x); na papie pierwsza warstawa (na tej obniżonej cześci) to cegly w poprzek, na nich dopiero PH25. 

W czasie dużych opadów lub roztopów na chudziaku wewn. domu widziałem wilgoć. W moiej ocenie wnikała właśnie przez tą warstwę cegieł - widzę że spoiny pionowe z zaprawy miedzy poszczególnymi cegłami pozostawiają dużo do życzenia. Dodatkowo do cegieł przylegała jeszcze jakaś ziemia, gruz etc. - obecnie jak to odkopałem to sytuacja się poprawiła. 

Chciałbym to jak najlepiej zaizolować :smile:  Wiadomo koszty ale lepiej mieć sucho niż się potem martwić...

Od zewnątrz...
Poczatkowo myślałem żeby po obwodzie domu (lub jego części) przygrzać poziomo całej szerokości pasek papy, który pokryłby część ściany fundamentowej, warstwę chudziaka oraz warstwę cegieł z pierwszą warstwą PH.

Jednak obecnie jestem bliższy następującemu rozwiązaniu: odkopać cześciwo ściany na obniżonej części, z masy uszczelniającej (Botament MD28, B.BM92, PCI Pecimor 2K...) zrobić pasek  (szer. 30-50cm) obejmujący część fundamentu, chudziaka oraz ściany parteru; na to położyć te 6cm XPS + dołożyć kolejne 4/6cm tylko na wysokość cokołu bez zakopywania w ziemię. Na to klej, siatka i pewnie tynk mozaikowy.

Od wewnątrz...
Paski papy spod ścian są dość wąskie, i wydaje mi się że będzie trudno je skutecznie połączyć z papa na chudziaku. W takim przypadku lepiej jednak spróbować czy lepiej zrobić oblenia w narożach i papę z chudziaka wywinąć na ściany parteru jakieć 10-15cm? 

Dodatkowo, czy od wewnątrz również robić uszczelnienie z wspomnianej masy bitumicznej? Chodzi mi o najbardziej newralgiczny punkt tj. połączenie chudziaka ze ścianą parteru.

Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu??? Czy uszczelnienie z masy bitumicznej będzie szczelne na jego bokach?

Czy warstwę z cegieł zarzucić dodatkowo wcześniej jakąś zaprawą, by zakryć te szczeliny?

I jak z tynkami....papę na chudziaku będę kładł wiadomo później. Tynki zazwyczaj robią do podłogi (po tak wygodniej). Tylko że wtedy stracę możliwość wywinięcia papy na pustak czy choćby jej połączenia z wąską warstwą wystającą spod chudziaka. Tak samo nie będę mógł zaizolować nic masą, bo położenie jej już na tynk uważam raczej za bezsensowne.

Widzę jedno rozwiązanie...kazać tynkarzom zostawić 15cm luzu od chudziaka? :smile:  Docelowo dojdzie papa, styro 15cm i wylewka 7cm...

Acha, czy jeśli na tą obniżoną częśc domu (najbardziej narażoną na wodę) dam lepszą papę gr. 5.2mm (PYE 200 S52) (lub 2x 3mm) a na reszte 1x gr. 3mm (V60 S30) to będzie w miarę optymalnie?

----------


## Zbigniew100

Pogubiłem się. :ohmy:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Proponuję;
Od wewnątrz;
odciąć 20 cm chudziaka wewnątrz, odkuć i dokopać się do izolacji poziomej pod ścianami .
wyprowadzić izolację do góry po ścianie,
dolać chudziaka,
zrobić izolacje poziomą na chudziaku, połączyć z tą nową izolacją .
styropian i wylewka na izolację.

Od zewnątrz ;
odkopać budynek do poziomu izolacji poziomej pod ścianami .
poziom terenu/ opaski w okół budynku / min 5 cm poniżej tej izolacji.
robimy spadek terenu od budynku 5 % na odległości 1,5 -2 mb 
dalej teren może iść do  z powrotem do góry
jeżeli możemy zejść z terenem niżej to lepiej.


Jeżeli nie możemy zejść z terenem na zewnątrz  nawet do poziomu izolacji poziomej pod ścianami,  to odkopujemy i robimy ciężką izolację pionową na ścianie od  poziomu poziomej izolacji pod ścianami z abizolu , + papa termozgrzewalna + XPS, zasypać  ile potrzeba + nad terenem siatka i klej do siatki i cokół

----------


## mp_krk

Wiem, skomplikowanie to napisalem...

Wyjaśnie Zbigniewie, bo chyba najbardziej to jest dla Ciebie niejasne...izolacja pozioma pod ścianami parteru jest widoczna, więc zarówno z zewnątrz jak i z wewnątrz widzę ta papę (tyle że z zewn nie jest wypuszczona)

----------


## fighter1983

izolacja pozioma pod scianami jest watpliwa. 1x papa na lepiku moze nie zapewniac ciaglosci izolacji, ale tego nie wiemy na 100% najgorsze jest to ze w tej chwili nie za bardzo jest sposob na to aby sie dowiedziec. jezeli ta izolacja nie jest szczelna - czeka Cie punktowe iniekcyjne wykonanie przepony poziomej.
Pionowa izolacja z zewnatrz niby jest, niby bo to tylko dysperbit. Poprawienie polaczenia izolacji pionowej z pozioma + wyciagniecie izolacji pionowej powyzej poziomu gruntu (bo zrozumialem ze pionowa konczy sie obecnie pod poziomem gruntu) moze tylko pomoc.
Co do izolacji poziomej i jej polaczenia z izolacja na chudziaku:
odcinamy pape, izolacja z zaprawy typu Botact M34 z wyciagnieciem na scianę ("wtapiajac" koncowke papy w m34), na to bitum typu BM92 na calej powierzchni chudziaka plus do wysokosci termoizolacji (ewentualnie podobne materialy) termoizolacja, wartswa dociskowa (jastrych). Takie rozwiazanie zadzialalo w budynku podpiwniczonym, gdzie negatywne parcie wody oderwalo papę termozgrzewalna na chudziaku. 
Oj, ciężki temat.....
Dodano: co do pomyslu z wykorzystaniem papy termozgrzewalnej - pogrubienie nic nie da, 3mm jest tak samo szczelne jak 5mm, woda pod cisnieniem po prostu odrywa pape od podloza i w tym jest problem - nastepuje rozerwanie zgrzewu na polaczeniu.  U Ciebie nie bedzie wystepowalo negatywne parcie wody, wiec papa moze sobie poradzic.

----------


## mp_krk

> izolacja pozioma pod scianami jest watpliwa. 1x papa na lepiku moze nie zapewniac ciaglosci izolacji, ale tego nie wiemy na 100% najgorsze jest to ze w tej chwili nie za bardzo jest sposob na to aby sie dowiedziec. jezeli ta izolacja nie jest szczelna - czeka Cie punktowe iniekcyjne wykonanie przepony poziomej.
> Pionowa izolacja z zewnatrz niby jest, niby bo to tylko dysperbit. Poprawienie polaczenia izolacji pionowej z pozioma + wyciagniecie izolacji pionowej powyzej poziomu gruntu (bo zrozumialem ze pionowa konczy sie obecnie pod poziomem gruntu) moze tylko pomoc.


Co do izolacji pod ścianami, to niestety tak jak piszesz cieżko coś obecnie powiedzieć. Mam nadzieję że jeśli tylko pogoda się poprawi to będę mógł poprawić te izolacje z zewnątrz i zrobić wewnątrz. Tylko że pewnie przełom maj/czerwiec to wylewki...więc przy braku opadów będzie ciężko ocenić efekty.

Właśnie, to tylko dysperbit, najprostszym rozwiązaniem wydaje się położenie dysperbitu jeszcze w górę i dokładne nim "uszczelnienie" połączenia chudziak-ściana, tam gdzie jest papa. Jednak to bym zrobił na tej części domu gdzie nie martwię się raczej o podciąganie wilgoci, bo teren jest niżej. 
Natomiast na części domu tej opuszczonej wątpię by było to skuteczne. Jak już coś poprawiać i płacić za materiały to wolałbym coś pewniejszego...i tu problem to wybrać:

* tak jak pisał Zbigniew, przemalować górną część scian fund., bok chudziaka i część ściany parteru abizolem + na to papa termizgrzewalna?
* zastosować jakąś masę bitumiczną, tylko tu bym prosił o poradę jaką i nią dokładnie zabezpieczyć połączenie ściany fund. z chudziakiem i ścianą partetu? Z zewnątrz nie jest wypuszczona papa więc możnaby ew. podkuć troszkę pustaka by się do niej dostać i "zatopić" ją dokładnie w tej masie

Poniżej zdjęcia jak to wygląda obecnie:






Poza poprawą izolacji, planuję zrównać poziom cokołu na całości budynku, czyli wyrównać go z tym poziomem który widać na zdjęciach po prawej stronie (+30cm). Tym samym właśnie o te 30cm planuję wyciągnąć izolację pionową na ścianę parteru.

I jeszcze jedno...w warstwie cegieł na zdjęciach sa widoczne uszczerbki w zaprawie pionowej...czym możnamy to uszczelnić? Znalazłem informacje o Botazit MS5 ale to chyba tylko do otworów, bo konsystencję ma płynną po rozrobieniu. Może ten Botact M34?





> Co do izolacji poziomej i jej polaczenia z izolacja na chudziaku:
> odcinamy pape, izolacja z zaprawy typu Botact M34 z wyciagnieciem na scianę ("wtapiajac" koncowke papy w m34), na to bitum typu BM92 na calej powierzchni chudziaka plus do wysokosci termoizolacji (ewentualnie podobne materialy) termoizolacja, wartswa dociskowa (jastrych). Takie rozwiazanie zadzialalo w budynku podpiwniczonym, gdzie negatywne parcie wody oderwalo papę termozgrzewalna na chudziaku. 
> Oj, ciężki temat.....
> Dodano: co do pomyslu z wykorzystaniem papy termozgrzewalnej - pogrubienie nic nie da, 3mm jest tak samo szczelne jak 5mm, woda pod cisnieniem po prostu odrywa pape od podloza i w tym jest problem - nastepuje rozerwanie zgrzewu na polaczeniu.  U Ciebie nie bedzie wystepowalo negatywne parcie wody, wiec papa moze sobie poradzic.


Czyli jak rozumiem, od wewnątrz zastosować M34 na uszczelnienie tego narożnika ściana parteru-chudziak, wraz z dobrym zatopieniem w tej zaprawie końcówki papy. Na to najlepiej by było tać BM92....jednak jak zauważasz powinna wystarczyć papa termo. - tylko jak w takim przypadku dokonać połączenia papy termozgrzewalnej z wcześniej położoną warstwą M34?

Z wewnątrz wygląda to tak:





Pod tą warstwą cegieł jest papa, która wystaje do środka tylko te kilka cm.

----------


## hedgens

To ja również proszę o poradę w sprawie izolacji fundamentów  :wink: 
Warunki są następujące :
Dom niepodpiwniczony, wyniesiony 20cm powyżej terenu, więc ławy będą osadzone na 80cm.
Poziom wody gruntowej wysoki - badanie geologiczne wykonane w zeszłym roku na jesieni (intensywne opady) wykazało, że woda jest na 1,10 m. Podobne badania robione rok wcześniej u bezpośredniego sąsiada wykazały wodę na 1,8-1,9m.
Kierownik budowy proponuje izolację "tradycyjną",tj :
1. na ławie izolacja pozioma - papa termozgrzewalna 3,5mm
2. między ścianą fundamentową a ścianą nośną kolejna izolacja pozioma - również papa termozgrzewalna 3,5mm
3. ławy i ściana fundamentowa pociągnięte 2 razy dysperbitem (zewnątrz i wewnątrz)
4. na całej wysokości ściany fundamentowej styropian EPS100 12cm na "jakiś" klej (tak wiem - powinien być XPS i będę o tym rozmawiał)
5. na zewnątrz styropianu folia kubełkowa
Czy Waszym zdaniem to wystarczy, czy inwestować w jakieś droższe technologie (np.Izohan WM?)

----------


## fenix2

Ja bym dał 2x papę na izolacje poz. pod ściany parteru.
Styropian XPS albo hydro.

----------


## zbyszek1982

Podpowiedzcie mi jak wyglada kwestia dawania foli kubelkowej i styropianu- czy zaklada sie je od samego pocztaku ław ( od gruntu) do końca wysokosci fundmaentów  czy mozna je zakladac dopiero od konca ław jak zaczynaja sie bloczki i wysokośc fundamentu?jak to jest?

----------


## mp_krk

Podbijam prośbę o ustosunkowanie się do mojej propozyji izolacji :smile:

----------


## Lukarna

Czytam o tej cholernej izolacji i czytam i coraz bardziej wszystko mi się miesza:/
Czy mogłabym prosić Szanownych Ekspertów oraz innych współforumowiczów o ocenę planowanej izolacji.
Info wstępne: dom częściowo podpiwniczony, na wzniesieniu, posadowienie ław powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych, piaski drobne, gliny piaszczyste.

*W projekcie* mamy przewidzianą izolację ścian fundamentowych 12 cm styroduru poniżej poziomu terenu oraz 10cm styroduru powyżej poziomu terenu plus oczywiście mazidło uszczelniające pod styrodurem.
*Ze względu na koszty* (zakup 40m3:/) Panowie zadecydowali, że zamiast styroduru dajemy 12 cm styropianu twardego (prawdopodobnie to EPS100).
Ma to wyglądać tak:
- 2x dysperbit
- 2x EPS100 6cm na zakładkę
- siatka, klej

Czy ten plan to dobry plan?
Czy zamiast siatki i kleju na styropian dać lepiej folię kubełkową?

----------


## adam_mk

Czytam, czytam i wcale nie rozumiem!
CO chcecie osiągnąć?
(bardzo proszę o ZDEFINIOWANIE)

Pakujecie papę, dysperbit, folie itp....
To rozumiem...
Na 100 sposobów izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, hydroizolacja...
Opisujecie różne styropiany, styrodury itd...
Rozumiem, że to TERMOIZOLACJA...
Ale... CZEGO?
PO CO?

Bo?
NIKT tu nie dba o ciepłowód jaki pozostaje w postaci litego połączenia ściany z fundamentem (mniej lub bardziej nawilżonym - ale ZAWSZE wilgotnym)
Chodzi mi tu o PIONOWE połączenie cieplne ziemi i wnętrz!
CZEMU tego problemu dla Was NIE MA?

Pełna niejasność!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

O to mniej więcej mi chodzi...

Adam M.

----------


## Lukarna

Adamie, izolację poziomą mamy zrobioną. Dokładnie tak jak w projekcie czyli 2x papa. Nie znam szczegółów jak to było zrobione ale dopytam.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja nie o hydroizolację pytam tylko o TERMOIZOLACJĘ.
Bo robiona jest jakoś dziwnie...
(z opisu sądząc)
Nogami?

Adam M.

----------


## Lukarna

Ok, wytknąłeś mi moje dyletanctwo.
Nie dość, że w dziedzinie budownictwa to jeszcze w rozumieniu prostych zdań.
Bo półsłówek i niedomówień niestety nie rozumiem.

Czy możesz wytłumaczyć mi jak poprawnie wykonać poziomą termoizolację?

----------


## adam_mk

Jestem fizykiem.
To tak - ogólnie...
Mam jeszcze kilka innych specjalności, ale...
NIE JESTEM konstruktorem czy architektem.
Zadziwia mnie jak lekceważąco traktują oni (architekci) ważne dla fizyki budowli sprawy!

Jest dyrektywa nakazująca budowanie domu tak, aby nie tracił więcej ciepła niż 0,3W x m2/stK.
Na ściany dowalają styropianu do obłędu!
Dom zaś przykrywają WATĄ a ściany łączą TERMICZNIE z oceanem wilgoci zawartym w glebie!
Myślę, że bazgroł był czytelny...

Czesi wymyślili , że DA SIĘ obniżyć przenikalność termiczną OD ścian DO fundamentów zasypując ceramikę (porotermy) w pierwszej jednej czy dwóch warstwach - perlitem.
Zachód stosuje szkło piankowe w pierwszej warstwie (drogie jak szlag jasny!)

Ja zastosowałbym prostkę perlitową, gdybym z tym problemem musiał się mierzyć (Mam 107 letnią budę a nie budowę. Remont mam).
To taka cegła ze sprasowanego perlitu, którą obudowuje się piece do wytopu i kanały spustu roztopionego metalu.
Wytrzymała jest na nacisk i to absolutna termoizolacja!
A jednak jej nie dają...
Nie umieją?
Nie chcą?
Nie - bo NIKT O TO NIE PYTA?

Co rok pracuję w kilku, kilkunastu różnych NOWYCH BUDOWACH.
Prawie wszędzie to samo!
Mostki termiczne i krycie watą!
I do tego brednie o nowoczesności, oszczędności...
(z bagnem nad głową?!)
Wentylacyjnie - 9 razy na 10 - tragedia!

Uwierz!
Nie chcę, nie zależy mi i nie mam zamiaru wytykać Ci dyletanctwa!
Twój dom i twoje podejście...
Ty płacisz i Ty w tym jakie parę latek chcesz spędzić.
Chyba, że to tylko wprawka...
(pierwszy dla wroga.. drugi dla przyjaciela a trzeci - dla CIEBIE)
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Może tak:

Kopią dziurę w ziemi.
Leją chudziak i na nim stawiają stopę fundamentu.
Potem, na niej - ściany fundamentowe, które wyciągają ponad poziom terenu.
Omazują te ściany mazidłami z dwóch stron (TYLKO Z DWÓCH SIĘ DA!!!).
Przylepiają na nie na placki czy jak Bóg da jakieś styropiany...
Zakopują...
NAIWNIE WIERZĄ, ŻE ŻYJĄC W HYDROSFERZE - BĘDZIE TAM SUCHO A NIE WILGOTNO!!!
Bo tak chcą - to będzie? 
DLATEGO?
Więc - fundamenty stoją w wodzie RAZEM ze swoją, pożal się Boże, termoizolacją!
TWIERDZĄ (na jakiej podstawie?) że zrobili termoizolację!
(styropian zanurzony w wodzie i obciążony czymś napije się tyle wody, ze po kilku dniach TONIE w byle kałuży)

Wydatek na te styropiany, siatkę, kleje, robocizna przy tym - to strata czasu i kasy!
TĘ KASĘ przerzuciłbym na odcięcie mostka ściana - fundament.
Tylko jak?
Spotkałem kilka sposobów...
W sieci...
Bo?
Bo szukałem.
Problem mnie zaciekawił....

Adam M.

----------


## Kolombek

Panie Adamie, cała klasa młodych padawanów czeka na dalszy ciąg wykładu  :big grin:  Oczywiście ma być tanio, dobrze i skutecznie.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to chyba mamy to samo...
 :Lol: 
Też czekam na dobre, systemowe, rozwiązanie tego problemu.
Bredni typu - "bo tak się nie robi" do wiadomości nie przyjmę, jak braknie uzasadnienia - czemu się nie robi.
Architekt w tym co narysuje mieszkać nie musi!
Architekt MUSI stosować metodę RWD (ratuj własną dupę!).
Jak nie ma materiału z papierkiem CE, ITB itd. to nie zastosuje, choćby był najlepszy.
Mógłby, ale wtedy trzeba by uzasadnić dlaczego tak a nie inaczej i - że to poprawne.
Kupa liczenia, pisania, no i - odpowiedzialności!
Lepiej odpowiedzialność przerzucić na innych, rozmyć, uciec od niej...
Do tego - marketing tych, co se te papierki pozałatwiali.
Wtedy TYLKO ICH materiały są najlepsze, badane, spełniają....
Powstaje budynek piękny (rzecz też względna).
Ale to inwestor musi płacić za to, aby stał i funkcjonował!

Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

Dołączę się do tematu. Też jestem zainteresowany tanim rozwiązaniem tego sporego problemu :smile: 

Dzisiaj kupiłem woreczek perlitu 150, żeby go trochę zasmakować  :smile: 
Planuję tak jak niektórzy na forum zasypać porothermy na pierwszej warstwie. 
Trochę sobie porozmawiałem ze sprzedawcą . Stwierdził podobnie jak Adam że w Czechach jest to prawie powszechnie stosowane. 

Ciekawa ta prostka pelitowa. Szukam sprzedawcy tego materiału, Jeden namiar mam ale do sprawdzenia. Ciekawe jak cenowo wychodzi.

----------


## adam_mk

Zobacz w Bełchatowie.
Tam ją robili i pewnie robią dalej.
Dałbym ze dwie czy trzy warstwy na fundament a pod poroterma i byłoby super.
Olałbym wtedy wszelkie styropiany na fundamentach.
Niech se marzną do tych 7stC.
Omazałbym tylko na czarno...

Swoją drogą... CZEMU poroterm?
Lepiej - to nie chcesz?

Adam M.

----------


## michal_mlody

BK nie przypadł mi do gustu. Wykonuje tynki tradycyjne i nie lubię na tym materiale tynkować. I nie chcę mieć takiego materiału we własnym domu. Myślałem o Maxie ale poro wyszedł taniej. 

Fundamenty już mam omaziane i XPS poszedł na to  :sad:  pewnie tak dla zasady. Dzisiaj pewnie bym to trochę inaczej zrobił :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

Znalazłem prostkę z Jaworzna i ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie 0.7MPa 
Chyba trochę mało???

Cegła perlitowa to to samo co prostka perlitowa? :smile:

----------


## Kolombek

Oczywiście jest jeszcze ISOMUR plus.

----------


## michal_mlody

Kolombek - ma być tanio!!!

----------


## face

> Znalazłem prostkę z Jaworzna i ma wytrzymałość na ściskanie 0.7MPa 
> Chyba trochę mało???
> 
> Cegła perlitowa to to samo co prostka perlitowa?


wlasnie troszke malo

ale cos za cos - material o bardzo niskiej gestosci obj z reguly dobrze izoluje termicznie ale ma mala wytrzymalosc

wszystko pieknie z tym perlitem tylko ze na sciany nosne sie nie nadaje, jest zbyt slaby i dla tego nie ma aprobaty

----------


## Kolombek

To może z tym isomurem jest chociaż dobrze i skutecznie, bo różne czytałem opinie?

----------


## michal_mlody

Dzisiaj dzwoniłem do Krakowa i mają max 2MPa. To też trochę mało. Chyba zostanę przy zasypywaniu perlitem. Pierwszą i drugą warstwę dam na zaprawie perlitowej. W takiej kombinacji chyba nie będzie problemu z wytrzymałością?
 Nie dam tyle kasy za Isomura

----------


## Kolombek

Tyle, to znaczy ile? 24-ka to chyba 75 brutto za szt. Nie mówię, że to mało. Powiedziałbym, że bardzo drogo ale te cegły perlitowe czy są dużo tańsze? No i w sumie co rozwiąże lepiej problem? W zasypywanie porothermów raczej jakoś nie wierze.

----------


## akone

Witam.
Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i częściowo nieprzepuszczalny grunt, wykonujemy płytę fundamentową denną. 
Czy któryś w forumowiczów, polecił by jakieś dobre rozwiązanie systemowe do średniej/ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ?

http://img232.imageshack.us/i/plytafun.jpg/

Pozdrawiam.
Adam

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Dołączę się do tematu. Też jestem zainteresowany tanim rozwiązaniem tego sporego problemu
> 
> Dzisiaj kupiłem woreczek perlitu 150, żeby go trochę zasmakować 
> Planuję tak jak niektórzy na forum zasypać porothermy na pierwszej warstwie. 
> Trochę sobie porozmawiałem ze sprzedawcą . Stwierdził podobnie jak Adam że w Czechach jest to prawie powszechnie stosowane. 
> wychodzi.


A ja w ogóle jak ignorant (tym niemniej rozumiejący tłumaczenie Adama) spytam gdzie kupić taki perlit-będą to mieć na składach?. Na dobrą sprawę oprócz perlitu powinny też nadać się jakieś inne granulaty - czy źle myślę?

----------


## MarcinW.

> Witam.
> Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i częściowo nieprzepuszczalny grunt, wykonujemy płytę fundamentową denną. 
> Czy któryś w forumowiczów, polecił by jakieś dobre rozwiązanie systemowe do średniej/ciężkiej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej ?
> 
> http://img232.imageshack.us/i/plytafun.jpg/
> Pozdrawiam.
> Adam


Co producent to system. Nie będzie to tanie jednak proponowałbym nie oszczędzać na materiałach i wybrać skuteczne rozwiązanie na lata.
Z producentów których mogę polecić z czystym sumieniem to : HAHNE, PCI, DEITERMANN, REMMERS...
Nasza firma od lat wykonuje tego typu izolacje, w razie pytań zapraszam na priv.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Źle myślisz...
Perlit to szkło wulkaniczne.
Banieczki jak bombki choinkowe, w pełni zamknięte, ze ścianką tak cienką, że "nie waży" prawie nic i do tego zawierające powietrze ( W BEZRUCHU!!!).
Do tego - w skali małej. (nie mikro, raczej miliskala).
Zlepione jakim lepiszczem (cement, gips, epoksyd itp) tworzą coś w rodzaju aerożeli.

ZNASZ jakiś zamiennik o TAKICH parametrach?

Adam M.

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Źle myślisz...
> Perlit to szkło wulkaniczne.
> Banieczki jak bombki choinkowe, w pełni zamknięte, ze ścianką tak cienką, że "nie waży" prawie nic i do tego zawierające powietrze ( W BEZRUCHU!!!).
> Do tego - w skali małej. (nie mikro, raczej miliskala).
> ZNASZ jakiś zamiennik o TAKICH parametrach?


Szczerze powiedziawszy, nie badałem aż tak tematu; ale fakt faktem materiał mocno ciekawy - możnaby rzec taki "mineralny popcorn"  :big grin:  Tak zastanawiając się dalej, to naturalnym zastosowaniem EP byłoby też - dla kominów systemowych - zasypanie pustki w pustaku zamiast wełny; gwarantowałoby to dobrą izolację i do tego byłoby absolutnie odporne na wysoką temperaturę.

----------


## michal_mlody

Chyba niezły pomysł z tymi kominami.  :smile: 
Trochę nie na temat. Jestem na etapie kupna komina do pieca wszystko palnego i nie wiem co wybrać

----------


## adam_mk

Cegła, kielnia trochę czasu...
Adam M.

----------


## tomek131

NIKT tu nie dba o ciepłowód jaki pozostaje w postaci litego połączenia ściany z fundamentem (mniej lub bardziej nawilżonym - ale ZAWSZE wilgotnym)
Chodzi mi tu o PIONOWE połączenie cieplne ziemi i wnętrz!
CZEMU tego problemu dla Was NIE MA?

Ktoś gdzieś Adamie pisał ,że to problem rzędu dwa otwarcia drzwi więcej na parę dni - tej wielkości mostek.

-podsypka ,ubić
-20cm XPS (lub 10XPS i 10 styro EPS 200)
-20czy25 cm (to już konstruktor musi)zbrojonego betonu
Czyli płyta.Do tego elementy brzegowe ze styro czy tam jakiegoś XPS-a i mamy fundament w wannie ze styro 
Nadal mało popularne i nie mogę dojść czy lepsze od zwykłego fundamentu.Do tego za każdym razem inne warstwy tej tzw lekkiej płyty na grucie ,czyli czasem folia czasem papa gdzieś tam pomiędzy opisane warstwy itp.
Tak wtrąciłem......nie na temat może ciut

----------


## adam_mk

"Ktoś gdzieś Adamie pisał ,że...."
Znaczy dzwonili w jakimś kościele...

A jakieś cyferki tam w tej plotce były?
ILE tego jest?
Tak, żeby dało się to przyrównać do wiaderka węgla...
Bo wtedy można się zdziwić!

Adam M.

----------


## tomek131

NIe było cyferek,było zresztą trochę inaczej.Przeciwnik tego twierdzenia ,że dużo ciepła ucieka w ten sposób ,chciał cyferek od zwolennika tegoż twierdzenia.Czyli tak, jakbym ja był przeciwnikiem i napisał "adamie cyferki,cyferki-ile tego ucieka"Mniej więcej tak to było,cyferki się nie pojawiły

----------


## owp

Hej. Ja się chciałem zapytać, czy faktycznie ten perlit coś da. Bo jeśli w porothermie mamy powietrze zamknięte w środku, to chyba jest to dobry izolator ? Perlit będzie lepszy i o ile ?

----------


## dwiemuchy

No a co z tym pomysłem z kominami i perlitem- ma to sens? Czy w przypadku komina dymnego mogą wystąpić jakieś problemy z wilgocią/przemarzaniem itp., czy perlit będzie bezpieczny?

Gdzieś widziałem PDF od jakiegoś czeskiego producenta - wg niego zasypanie pustaka perlitem zmniejszało lambdę "pionową" jakieś 4x

Update: o, mam linka http://www.heluz.pl/pdf/sti-pl.pdf - dokładnie 0.677 vs 0.162

A w temacie izolacji poziomych - jakie papy polecacie na fundament; wiadomo jest Icopal - ale koszmarnie drogi, patrzyłem też na Bikutop ze Swisspora (ale tej podkładowej S40 nigdzie nie widzę na składach) - coś innego o dobrym stosunku cena/jakość? Inne papy np. Swisspora warte uwagi? I drugie pytanie - jak rozumiem wystarczy jedna warstwa papy termozgrzewalnej, czy trzeba dwie?

----------


## ArKaMa

> No a co z tym pomysłem z kominami i perlitem- ma to sens? Czy w przypadku komina dymnego mogą wystąpić jakieś problemy z wilgocią/przemarzaniem itp., czy perlit będzie bezpieczny?
> 
> Gdzieś widziałem PDF od jakiegoś czeskiego producenta - wg niego zasypanie pustaka perlitem zmniejszało lambdę "pionową" jakieś 4x
> 
> Update: o, mam linka http://www.heluz.pl/pdf/sti-pl.pdf - dokładnie 0.677 vs 0.162


Wygląda b.ciekawie. 
Stosował już ktos to rozwiązanie z perlitem?

----------


## michal_mlody

Co do papy
zakupiłem s30 v60 podkładówka termo z Nexlera. Dam to 2x. Cena przystępna
Wygląda przyzwoicie.

ArKaMa poszukaj na forum, z tego co wiem to ProStaś zasypywał

----------


## face

> Dam to 2x.


daj 3x :smile:

----------


## face

> Chodzi mi tu o PIONOWE połączenie cieplne ziemi i wnętrz!
> CZEMU tego problemu dla Was NIE MA?


masz na mysli podpiwniczony budynek mam nadzieje?
dla nas tego problemu nie ma poniewaz takowe polaczenie nie istnieje w budynku nie podpiwniczonym

----------


## marks74

Witam. Jerstem świeży. Mamy postawione fundamenty i wylaną dekę. Fundamenty z bloczkóe betonowych. Domek częściowo podpiwniczony jak wykonać drenaż aby połączyc fragment nie podpiwniczony ławy wyżej z tymi , które są niżej.

----------


## popo00

a moze ławy wylewać w szalunku traconym z xps?  

nie zgniotą się pod ławami przy piętrowym i podpiwniczonym domem  145m?

jest już taka firma niby to mają opatentowane. 

są wogóle jakieś szalunki tracone które są termoizlacją rownoczesnie?

----------


## perm

> a moze ławy wylewać w szalunku traconym z xps? 
> 
> nie zgniotą się pod ławami przy piętrowym i podpiwniczonym domem 145m?
> 
> jest już taka firma niby to mają opatentowane. 
> 
> są wogóle jakieś szalunki tracone które są termoizlacją rownoczesnie?


Wszystko to znajdziesz na forum tylko trochę poszukaj i pomyśl. Udzielasz się w wątku o płycie fundamentowej. Izolacja brzegowa i pod nią to nic innego jak szalunek tracony niezależnie od tego co to jest. Izolacja termiczna POD ławami to trochę inna bajka. Nacisk jednostkowy jest dużo większy i XPS może nie wystarczyć. Taka izolacja jednak w olbrzymiej wiekszości przypadków nie jest potrzebna. Wystarczy ławy i ściany fundamentowe zaizolować od zewnątrz. Jest to skuteczne a więc energooszczędne i do tego proste rozwiązanie. (pomijając jakieś bardzo trudne warunki gruntowe).

----------


## popo00

mi chodzilo o poziomą pod ławami bo tu forumowicz adam twierdzi ze to najważniejsze aby nie podciągały zimna fundamenty o dołu. ale kto inny zaś pisze że nie trzeba. 

nie ma jednego dobrego sposobu?   :Confused:

----------


## perm

> mi chodzilo o poziomą pod ławami bo tu forumowicz adam twierdzi ze to najważniejsze aby nie podciągały zimna fundamenty o dołu. ale kto inny zaś pisze że nie trzeba. 
> 
> nie ma jednego dobrego sposobu?


Z Adamem trudno dyskutować bo jest tu takim "guru". Nie znam go osobiście ale na podstawie tego co pisze mogę powiedzieć że wypowiada się kompetentnie choć dla laika czasem niezbyt zrozumiale tyle że to nie jego wina bo tematy czasem bywają trudne. Co do izolacji fundamentów to powszechny jest pogląd (taki też prezentuje Adam) że izolacja zewnętrzna ściany fundamentowej jest niewystarczająca i stanowi ona zawsze większy lub mniejszy mostek cieplny. To prawda tyle że ja po lekturze kilku artykułów i jakiejś tam dyskusji z innymi forumowiczami w wątku o płycie fundamentowej doszedłem do wniosku że ten mostek w wiekszości wypadków nie ma znaczenia! Grunt pod domem (o ile nie jest nasiąknięty nieustannie zmieniającą swój poziom wodą) jest również izolacją tyle że bardzo słabą. Ucieczka ciepła przez niezaizolowaną podlogę i ściany fundamentowe ma miejsce tylko do momentu zrównoważenia się temperatury pod domem co następuje po jednym - dwóch sezonach grzewczych. W normalnych warunkach gruntowych ucieczka ciepła następuje tylko poprzez strefy brzegowe więc izolacja fundamentow tylko zzewnątrz powinna wystarczyć.

----------


## Kolombek

Ja tam się nie znam i wobec tego chce się zapytać - temperatura pod domem równoważy się z czym ?

----------


## popo00

mieszkałem w domu typu "klocek" z lat 70 z wysokim parterem i pelnym podpiwniczeniem. 

tam nie bylo żadnych termoizolacji ścian fundamentowych i piwnicznych. grunt dobry, piaski, zero wody. piwnica zawsze byla i jest suchutka, i w miare ciepła- choc nieogrzewana.

----------


## popo00

> Ja tam się nie znam i wobec tego chce się zapytać - temperatura pod domem równoważy się z czym ?


chodzi zapewne o to że się stabilizuje po kilku sezonach grzewczych.

----------


## Kolombek

> chodzi zapewne o to że się stabilizuje po kilku sezonach grzewczych.


 czyli jak w budynku jest 20 stopni, ściany powiedżmy mają 15 (w sumie czemu nie 20?) ściany fundamentowe ile ????? Chyba też koło 15. Skoro się równoważą lub stabilizują to rozumiem że chodzi o ściany fundamentowe (i ławy) z gruntem wokół ich. Pytanie dlaczego gleba nie oddaje ciepła dalej? No gdyby paseczek był suchy jak pieprz tak w każdym kierunku na 10 metrów to może i tak .........

----------


## perm

> ...Pytanie dlaczego gleba nie oddaje ciepła dalej? No gdyby paseczek był suchy jak pieprz tak w każdym kierunku na 10 metrów to może i tak .........


Bo gleba też ma opór cieplny, niezbyt duży ale ma. Oczywiście w każdym praktycznie przypadku inny co wynika z różnych jej właściwości fizycznych. (nie wszedzie jest taki piaseczek :smile:  ). W kierunku pionowym warstwa gleby jest praktycznie nieskończona więc i opór cieplny jest nieskończenie wielki tym bardziej że temperatura wzrasta w miare głebokości. Oczywiście piszemy o normalnych warunkach bo wystarczy ciek wodny na niedużej głębokości by to zmienić. Ciepło w związku z tym może uciekac tylko poprzez krawędzie budowli. Wystarczy te krawędzie dobrze zaizolować i mamy termos. Taką izolację tworzy zewnętrzna izolacja pionowa ściany fundamentowej wraz z ewentualną opaską poziomą. To oczywiście jakaś tam teoria ale wydaje mi sie że sprawdza się w praktyce i to dużo częściej niz wydawałoby się na pierwszy rzut oka. To co wyżej kolega pisze o piwnicach w domu bez izolacji tez jakoś to potwierdza.

----------


## Mos

[QUOTE=tomek131;4691470]NIKT tu nie dba o ciepłowód jaki pozostaje w postaci litego połączenia ściany z fundamentem (mniej lub bardziej nawilżonym - ale ZAWSZE wilgotnym)
Chodzi mi tu o PIONOWE połączenie cieplne ziemi i wnętrz!
CZEMU tego problemu dla Was NIE MA?

Ja też uważam, że taki pionowy mostek istnieje i jest bardzo energochłonny. Tym bardziej, im bardziej wilgotny jest fundament. Podobno można się go pozbyć stosując szalunek XPS. Izoluje fundament cieplnie i przeciw wodnie. Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenie w tym zakresie?

----------


## Mos

> Z Adamem trudno dyskutować bo jest tu takim "guru". Nie znam go osobiście ale na podstawie tego co pisze mogę powiedzieć że wypowiada się kompetentnie choć dla laika czasem niezbyt zrozumiale tyle że to nie jego wina bo tematy czasem bywają trudne. Co do izolacji fundamentów to powszechny jest pogląd (taki też prezentuje Adam) że izolacja zewnętrzna ściany fundamentowej jest niewystarczająca i stanowi ona zawsze większy lub mniejszy mostek cieplny. To prawda tyle że ja po lekturze kilku artykułów i jakiejś tam dyskusji z innymi forumowiczami w wątku o płycie fundamentowej doszedłem do wniosku że ten mostek w wiekszości wypadków nie ma znaczenia! Grunt pod domem (o ile nie jest nasiąknięty nieustannie zmieniającą swój poziom wodą) jest również izolacją tyle że bardzo słabą. Ucieczka ciepła przez niezaizolowaną podlogę i ściany fundamentowe ma miejsce tylko do momentu zrównoważenia się temperatury pod domem co następuje po jednym - dwóch sezonach grzewczych. W normalnych warunkach gruntowych ucieczka ciepła następuje tylko poprzez strefy brzegowe więc izolacja fundamentow tylko zzewnątrz powinna wystarczyć.


No właśnie! A czy całkowite odizolowanie fundamentu od ziemi nie poprawi sprawy. Czy tzw. "szalunek XPS" może ten problem rozwiązać??

----------


## Kolombek

Co do piwnicy to jest ona w miarę ciepła (?!), bo nad nią jest w miare cieplejszy budynek użytkowy ogrzewany. Jeżeli jego by nie było a piwnica byłaby odpowiednio nisko pod gruntem, to mogłaby liczyc na ta stałą (8-10 stopni) temperatue gruntu. Teoria, że potrafimy tak nagrzać dom, że po odebraniu tego grzania temperatura gruntu będzie na tyle wysoka, żeby nie odbierać ciepła z domu wydaje mi sie naciągana. Według mnie Adam chciał uwypuklic problem przepływu ciepla w ścianie (przepływ pionowy) bo wydaje się stosunkowo proste zaizolowanie go (tak jak piszesz Perm) po krawędziach ścian. Tylko co z krawędzia ław (tą dolną krawędzią)? Dlatego chyba łatwiej jest ten przepływ odciąć na styku ścian fundamentowej i tej właściwej, zewnętrznej. Nie wiem czy wierzyć "isomurom" ale na ich stronce jest wyraźnie namalowane, że gdy się zastosuje ten ich najwspanialszy bloczek to juz ścian fundamentowych mozna nie izolować termicznie. Mi się wydaje, że w każdym wypadku ciepło będzie uciekać ale jak ta ilość oszacować to nie mam pojęcia  :sad:

----------


## ziuta62

WITAM! Jeden z forumowiczów opisał przykład kolegi, który zastosował bloczki ISOMUR tylko dla ścian zewnętrznych. Po intensywnych ulewach/ przed zadaszeniem domu/  okazało się, że ściany zewnętrzne osuszyły się i były w stanie idealnym, a wewnętrzne byly popękane i uszkodzone. W czasi opadów dom wewnątrz oczywiście stał w wodzie  Dom jest budowany z betonu komórkowego. No i chyba to jest jakiś praktyczny przykład. Co sądzicie?

----------


## Mos

> Bo gleba też ma opór cieplny, niezbyt duży ale ma. Oczywiście w każdym praktycznie przypadku inny co wynika z różnych jej właściwości fizycznych. (nie wszedzie jest taki piaseczek ). W kierunku pionowym warstwa gleby jest praktycznie nieskończona więc i opór cieplny jest nieskończenie wielki tym bardziej że temperatura wzrasta w miare głebokości. Oczywiście piszemy o normalnych warunkach bo wystarczy ciek wodny na niedużej głębokości by to zmienić. Ciepło w związku z tym może uciekac tylko poprzez krawędzie budowli. Wystarczy te krawędzie dobrze zaizolować i mamy termos. Taką izolację tworzy zewnętrzna izolacja pionowa ściany fundamentowej wraz z ewentualną opaską poziomą. To oczywiście jakaś tam teoria ale wydaje mi sie że sprawdza się w praktyce i to dużo częściej niz wydawałoby się na pierwszy rzut oka. To co wyżej kolega pisze o piwnicach w domu bez izolacji tez jakoś to potwierdza.


Tak, to faktycznie tak działa. PERM ma rację, także w dopisku, w którym napisał, że styropian EPS nie nadaje się do izolowania fundamentów. Ale jest przecież XPS, który ma dużo większą wytrzymałość mechaniczną i lepiej izoluje (głównie przeciw wodzie). Widziałem nawet film o szalunkach do wylewania fundamentu wykonanych z XPS. Czy ktoś je już stosował? Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia dotyczące szalunku XPS?

----------


## Mos

> Co do piwnicy to jest ona w miarę ciepła (?!), bo nad nią jest w miare cieplejszy budynek użytkowy ogrzewany. Jeżeli jego by nie było a piwnica byłaby odpowiednio nisko pod gruntem, to mogłaby liczyc na ta stałą (8-10 stopni) temperatue gruntu. Teoria, że potrafimy tak nagrzać dom, że po odebraniu tego grzania temperatura gruntu będzie na tyle wysoka, żeby nie odbierać ciepła z domu wydaje mi sie naciągana. Według mnie Adam chciał uwypuklic problem przepływu ciepla w ścianie (przepływ pionowy) bo wydaje się stosunkowo proste zaizolowanie go (tak jak piszesz Perm) po krawędziach ścian. Tylko co z krawędzia ław (tą dolną krawędzią)? Dlatego chyba łatwiej jest ten przepływ odciąć na styku ścian fundamentowej i tej właściwej, zewnętrznej. Nie wiem czy wierzyć "isomurom" ale na ich stronce jest wyraźnie namalowane, że gdy się zastosuje ten ich najwspanialszy bloczek to juz ścian fundamentowych mozna nie izolować termicznie. Mi się wydaje, że w każdym wypadku ciepło będzie uciekać ale jak ta ilość oszacować to nie mam pojęcia


No właśnie, ja też mam podobne zdanie. Uważam, że powinno się oddzielić fundament od gruntu. Przecież ziemi nie ogrzejemy, jest zbyt duża! Grunt będzie ciagle chłonął energię ze ścian. Widziałem na Budmie tzw. "szalunek XPS", który ponoć rozwiązuje ten problem. Czy ktoś go już stosował? Czy ktoś ma przemyślenia na ten temat?

----------


## antech

Szalunek tracony ten wyglada ciekawie, dobre rozwiazanie, każde odizolowanie, zlikwidowanie mostków termicznych jest porządane, aby tylko nieingerować w konstrukcję nosną.
Jak zwykle wadą takich rozwiązań jest ekipa wykonująca i błędy ludzkie. Jeżeli chcecie stosowac ten typ szalunków i planujecie mieć piwnicę w terenie z mozliwą wodą gruntową lub w gruncie to zastosujcie szczelny beton do tego szalunku.

----------


## agaitomek

Czytając wypowiedzi Pana Adama, zastanawiam się czy jest sens izolować termicznie ścianę fundamentowa budynku niepodpiwniczonego ze ścianami z BK oddzielonymi od od siebie papą. Ściana fundamentowa ma 1,4m a murarz radzi przykleić styropian na 1m w głąb.

----------


## agaitomek

ściany fundamentowe są z keramzytobetonu

----------


## michal_mlody

Adam odświeżył wątek i .............
Myślałem że będzie kontynuował rozważania na ten temat. 

Adamie do dzieła. Mi już nie pomożesz :smile:  mam to za sobą, ale może dla potomności.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. CZy może ktoś mi doradzić jak/czym połączyć folię budowlaną z papą położoną pod bloczkami jako izolacja przeciwwilgociowa pozioma. Chodzi mi aby połączenie było trwałe i nie rozerwało się podczas betonowania posadzki. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## antech

jako izolacja folia się nienadaje to jest tylko złudzenie izolacji. od kilku lat niestosuje folii..tylko powłoki mineralne.
Papa jest smolista więc do tego bedą sie trzymały bitumy, połaczenie mozna przeprowadzić jakimś preparatem bitumicznym np  CP 44, oczyszczasz podłoże , gruntujesz kładzesz warstwe CP 44 nakładasz na to folie i nastepną warstwę cp 44, tak aby folia znalazła sie w warstwie CP, zapewni to w miarę bezpieczne połaczenie. Niezapomnij że izolacje musisz wyciągnąć na ścianę ponad pape.
Jezeli masz chęci to zastosuj izolację mineralną CR 65, w dwóch warstwach kupuje sie ja w workach koszt jak klej rozrabiasz i kładziesz pedzlem lub paca.

----------


## michal_mlody

antech widzę, że masz doświadczenie w izolacjach mineralnych.
Planuję właśnie izolacje podłogi na gruncie CR 65. Pod ściany dałem papę termo. Myślę tak żeby na brzegach gdzie wystaje papa dać CR166 (może z siatką) aby to się jakoś ładnie połączyło a później CR 65 na chudym betonie. 

Dobrze myślę?

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Dzięki za konkretną odpowiedź, ta folia ma iść na piasek pod pierwszą warstwę betonu, później ma być izolacja właściwa, styropian, izolacja, wylewka i np. terakota. 
Folię to chcę dać tak od siebie, dla wszelkiego spokoju i połączyć ją z warstwą papy znajdującą się pod bloczkami, chyba że jest to niepotrzebne. Domek podpiwniczony. 
A izolację mineralną CR 65 to chyba trzeba by było już kłaść na beton, a ja folię chcę dać na piasek. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## antech

zasadniczo 166 jest powłoka własciwą, jest ona elastyczna. 65 jest idealna jako podkłady i izolacja na podłoza nieodkształcalne. Najlepiej by było abyś zrobił najpierw 65 potem 166, ale jeśli mówisz o izolacji przeciwwilgociowej to możesz tak zrobic jak piszesz. U mnie na balkonie zrobiłem izolacje z 65, zostawiłem specyjalnie na zime płytki niezafugowane aby zobaczyć czy izolacja spełnia role i spełniła, ani jedna płytka nienaruszona.
W narożach niezbedne są wyoblenia, aby izolacja pracowała poprawnie, wyoblenia wykonuje z cementu CX5, jest on wodoszczelny i nim też uzupełniam wszelkie ubytki w betonach..posadzkach czy ścianach.
Masz tam ścianę stojacą na ławie i do ławy dolany chudziak? Czyli może chudziak pracować oddzielnie niz ława i na tym styku musisz dać 166 z tasma. Oba cr-y sa mineralne więc mozna je łaczyć w dowolnym punkcie zachowując ciągłość izolacji.

----------


## michal_mlody

Chudziak wylany jest między ścianami fundamentowymi, tak więc będzie pracować.

----------


## Olga_321

witajcie,

Na dniach ruszamy z murami i potrzebuje porady w sprawie izolacji fundamentów.
Własciwie same fundamenty już stoją od jakiegoś czasu  - teraz okazuje się, że poziom wód gruntowych jest wyższy niz pierwotnie mysleliśmy i potrzebujemy wykonać izolacje możliwą na tym etapie dla warunków chyba ekstremalnych.
Jak to wygląda teraz:
 - woda pojawiła się przy kopaniu ław
 - ławy wylane B20 i ściany B15
 - od wewnątrz są niezaizolowane jedynie zasypane piaskiem
 - z zewnątrz wysmarowane dysperbitem, na to styrodur i folia kubelkowa
 - drenaż zewnetrzny
 - piasek w fundamentach mokry w 2 pomieszczeniach bez wzgledu na pogodę

I to tyle co jest zrobione na ten moment. Podpowiedzcie co zrobic teraz żeby zapewnic właściwą izolacje?

----------


## antech

Piwnicy niemasz więc zadbaj o izolacje poziomą, pod ścianami. Poczytaj wątki dotyczące izolacji.
Zasadniczo na plus to to że masz ściany betonowe nie bloczki. 
Pierwszą rzeczą to jest to aby zabezpieczyć folię kubełkowa, własciwie ona przy takich wysokich wodach jest bezcelowa, ale skoro ją masz to zabezpiecz ją aby podczas wznoszenia ścian nienasypać zaprawy i piasku pod folie.
Jeżeli piasek mokry w dwoch pomieszczeniach a w innych suchy to drenaż jeszcze niepracuje dobrze albo wcale w tym rejonie, chyba ze to środek domu i swiezy drenaż. Zalej chudziak najlepiej z dodatkiem uszczelniającym, mozna też odkopac od środka funadamenty i zaizolowac je, utrudni to podciąganie wody przez ściany.
Pod cegły daj pape na lepiku podwójna, pape wybierz dobrą nie jakieś kartonowe pseudo-papy.  Jak zrobisz całość musisz wysuszyć dobrze chudziak przed kładzeniem jakiejkolwiek izolacji, preferuje mineralne izolacje, lub pape ale do tego musisz mieć dobrych fachowców

----------


## Bewi

Witam,
 Mamy problem z wylaną pięć dni temu ławą fundamentową, różny poziom w różnych miejscach na całej ławie (różnica 11 cm). Okazało się, że za mało było betonu (troszkę rys i pęknięć). ........  Co trzeba zrobić, żeby to miało sens. Poza innymi aspektami sprawy?

----------


## jajmar

> Witam,
>  Mamy problem z wylaną pięć dni temu ławą fundamentową, różny poziom w różnych miejscach na całej ławie (różnica 11 cm). Okazało się, że za mało było betonu (troszkę rys i pęknięć). ........  Co trzeba zrobić, żeby to miało sens. Poza innymi aspektami sprawy?


Po pierwsze to zadac pytanie z sensem. Co znaczy " Poza innymi aspektami sprawy?" 
Po drugie skąd wniosek ze jak popękało to za malo betonu ? - jak beton pęka to najcześciej zła lub brak pilęgnacji. Polewnie to podstawa
Krzywa ława to oznacza brak niwelatora na budowie czyli robią to przypadkowi ludzie. 

11 cm idzie wyprowadzić na prostą za małej ilości betonu nie.

Sprecyzuj swoje problemy i je opisz. Ktoś doradzi.

----------


## Bewi

Poza tym, że chyba budowlaniec nie przyłożył się do roboty odpowiednio. mało betonu, gdyż ściągali z innych miejsc fundamentu beton, żeby przykryć druty. Pewnikiem dlatego jest różny poziom i różnica wynosi 11cm. Podlewany był po wylaniu, wieczorem tego samego dnia i przez następne dwa dni podlewaliśmy. Zrobili oznaczenia na palikach, ale widać nie dokładnie. Poradźcie co dalej, bo trzeba podjąć decyzję.

----------


## antech

różnice da się zniwelowac, na wieńcu po bloczkach, jezeli zbrojenie zakryte i niewyłazi to jest ok.
Spekania i rysy powstały dlatego że beton był ściagany z innych miejsc, a beton po wylaniu zaczynajac twardnienie uwalnia wode i ta woda wypływa na wierzch betonu tak po chłopskiemu mówiąc i prawdopodobnie do betonu dodano jeszcze wode aby lepiej sie rozpłynał..i te własnie wodę, jak wolisz beton z wodą oni zgarneli w inne miejsce, a im wiecej wody tym skurcz wiekszy bo woda odparowuje nieadekwatnie szybko do klasy betonu.
Zasadniczo niemasz czym sie martwić, może poza tym żaby "fachowcy" nieodpieprzyli czegoś podobnego na stropie.

----------


## lukas_1

cześć,

przeczytałem wątek i mam mętlik w głowie dotyczący zabezpieczenia fundamentów; folia czy papa, sam dysperbit czy coś konkretniejszego itd... nasz projekt poniżej:




Warunki gruntowe są OK, wód gruntowych nie stwierdzono, piwnica będzie max 3/4 w ziemi, fundamenty w całości szalowane z betonu, opaska. Niestety jedna ściana piwnicy przebiega pod budynkiem, dlatego wolę chuchać na zimne, a ostatnio mokro, mokro :/

Myślałem o izolacji ścian i podłóg piwnicy: 
- w poziomie papa Icopal Szybki Profil SBS, ew folia - nie wiem jaka i czy warto..
- w pionie grunt np dysperbit + Izohan WM 2K + XPS na Izohanie Wm + f.kubełkowa
Pozostałe elementy fundamentu:
- w poziomie: jw
- w pionie:  dysperbit jako grunt + 1 powłoka + xps (od zewnątrz) i f.kubełkowa 

Z góry dzięki za komentarz i podpowiedzi, które pozwolą przeprowadzić operację sprawnie i niedrogo  :smile:

----------


## b2211

Mam pytanie jak zaizolować ławę fundamentową poziom rozumiem papa sbs ale pionowa mam ją posmarować lepikiem czy też jak jak ścianę fundamentową Botazitem ewentualnie czymś podobnym czy też jej nie muszę wogóle smarować jedynie samą ścianę fundamentową.

----------


## DrBUD

proponuję Elektrofizyczne osuszanie (ale też izolację), montujesz urządzonko i nie powinno być problemów z izolacją

----------


## antech

Do lukas_1
Piwnica od zewnątrz CP 44, XPS, (jeżeli folia kubełkowa to zakończona, ta folia niejest izolacją i spełnia role ochronną oraz jako odprowadzenie wilgoci co przy XPS niema znaczenia)..
Piwnica od wewnatrz CR 65 , (jeżeli chudziak to beton (stare B15 minimum).
Przy za;ewaniu ścian betonowych skożystaj z taśmy bentonitowej koszt niski efekt znaczący http://www.ars-3.pl/inside.php?cat=4&pg=stopka&of=tasmy

----------


## S.H.O.W.

do lukas_1

mam podobny dylemat odnośnie izolacji piwnicy i doszedłem do podobnych wniosków  :wink: 
u mnie grunt skrajnie-nieprzepuszczalny = glina (stoją kałuże nawet po rosie  :Biggrin: ) ale zachciało sie piwnicy, więc mam problem.
zamienilbym jedynie Izohana WM2K, na WM2K plus - jest ciut droższy, ale ma mniejsze zużycie (0,8 kg/m2/1mm) (dzięki kuleczkom polistyrenowym - mają ułatwiać też precyzyjną aplikacje na ścianę), 
co do poziomu... strasznie drogi ten Icopal Szybki SBS  ::-(:  - nie zna ktoś tańszego zamiennika??
pozdrawiam  :roll eyes:

----------


## antech

jak to napisał lukas "sprawnie i niedrogo" :0..w izolacjach takie okreslenie nie istnieje  :smile: ..tutaj niestety cena odzwierciedla jakość. Pamietajcie takze że żaden bitum niewiąże się z betonem , co najwyżej się do niego klei, dlatego po stokroć liczy sie prawidłowe wykonanie

----------


## Sidi

Witam.

Mam wybudowany dom na dość wysokim fundamencie - bez podpiwniczenia. Fundament od ścian poziomo izolowany jest podwójną warstwą papy. I od poziomu gruntu w górę jest ocieplony 10cm styropianem. Natomiast pod powierzchnią gruntu nie ma nic - tzn. ani styropianu (co jeszcze mogę zrozumieć, bo pomieszczenia zaczynają się dużo wyżej) ani żadnej izolacji przciwwilgociowej. Po prostu po odkopaniu ziemi widać goły fundament. Majster tłumaczy, że jest bardzo dobra izolacja pozioma i tak jest prawidłowo i że nie trzeba fundamentów zabezpieczać przed wilgocią. Z tego co czytam na tym forum, to jednak powinno się zaizolować jakimś smarowidłem te fundamenty. Czy jednak nie???

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## antech

Wskazane by było przy bloczkach betonowych bo sam bloczek to wytrzymały materiał ale spoiny to sito dla wody. Jeżeli ściana z betonu to niemusisz jak masz odprowadzona wodę z rynien i niemasz problemów z wodami gruntowymi

----------


## Sidi

Fundament jest z betonu a ściany powyżej z suporexu. Także fundament betonowy jest goły. Nie ma ani izolacji termicznej ani hydroizolacji. Ponieważ nie znam się na tym kompletnie nie jestem pewien czy tak jest prawidłowo. Czy woda ma prawo wsiąkać w taki fundament? Czy jeśli tak, to czy zimą mi go nie rozsadzi? Czy utrata ciepła z pomieszczeń przez nieodizolowany styropianem fundament może być znaczna? Czy raczej pomijalna?

----------


## antech

ale masz ocieplony fundament do poziomu gruntu? Pisałeś że jest on wysoki, jaką ma wysokość ten fundament?,jak ma metr gdzieś i jest to zaizolowane i masz pasadzkę zaizolowana to nieprzemarznie ci do chaty.
Jak niemasz wody nigdzie to nierozsadzi ci go, jaki to jest beton? z betoniarni? B20? czy z betoniarki? 
Piszesz że fundament betonowy jest goły a wczesniej że ocieplony 10 cm to jak tam masz?
Utrata ciepła jest duza przez brak izolacji, piszesz zbyt ogólnie i do końca niewiem co tam masz

----------


## Sidi

Beton był z betoniarni - Jakiej klasy to Ci nie odpowiem, bo przejąłem dom w stanie surowym i od tego momentu zajmuje się dalszymi pracami. Także właśnie odkrywam niedoróbki ekipy budowlanej. Fundament w miejscu gdzie kopałem ma 150cm wysokości z czego od 20 do 60cm jest nad poziomem gruntu (teren lekko pochyły). I te 20-60cm NAD gruntem jest ocieplone 10cm styropianem. Pod gruntem nie ma nic - czyli od 90 do 130cm gołego fundamentu leży w ziemi, bez żadnego styropianu ani żadnej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej (czyli nie widzę żadnej folii ani mazidła, które by odgraniczało w jakikolwiek sposób glebę od betonu). Teraz chyba jasno to napisałem. Jedyne co wiem to to, że jest izolacja pozioma - t.j. dwie warstwy papy pomiędzy fundamentem a ścianami. I teraz się zastanawiam czy odkopywać fundament dookoła domu i izolować termicznie i porzeciwwilgociowo czy dać sobie z tym spokój? Gleba to pomieszanie gliny z jakimś czarnoziemem (kiedyś było to pole uprawne), poziomu wód nie znam ale po deszczach woda szybko znika z działki - zresztą przez działkę płynie podziemny rów melioracyjny - może on zbiera te wody. Salon na przykład jest akurat z tej strony domu gdzie fundament najwyżej wystaje nad poziomem ziemi - ok 60cm. Będzie przemarzać czy nie?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## antech

Lód ci nie powstanie, straty ciepła będziesz miał.
20 do 60 to niewiele, należałoby zblizyć się do 1m ocieplenia na fundamencie,

----------


## Sidi

Ok, dziękuję za odpowiedź. Wygląda na to, że będe musiał docieplić ten fundament.

----------


## mk_kosa

Witam, mam fakturę z kwietnia tego roku na cokołowe pustaki izolacyjne ISOMUR Plus (24cm szerokie, 60cm długie) - cena za sztukę to 45,99 zł brutto. Dostawa kurierem na budowę wliczona w cenę. Dostawców w Waszym regionie można poszukać poprzez stronę producenta. Czy się sprawdzą? - zapytajcie za ok. rok  :wink:

----------


## b2211

Planuję zrobić izolację budynku podpiwniczonego tak:
ławę fundamentową
- jeden raz posmarować Botazit BE 901
- położyć papę Icopal SBS szybki profil z zakładką 10cm (chyba że coś jest tańszego i równie dobrego?)
ścianę fundamentową:
- jeden raz posmarować Botazit BE 901
- dwa razy posmarować Botazit BM92 powyżej poziomu gruntu 30cm
- styrodur XPS gr 8cm klejony do ściany fundamentowej klejem do XPS powyżej poziomu gruntu 30cm
Proszę  o opinię czy tak będzie dobrze dodatkowo mam dylemat czy te 30cm powyżej poziomu gruntu wystarczy ponieważ piwnicę z jednej strony mam wkopaną na 1,8m w ziemię natomiast z drugiej strony jest na 1m w ziemi i budynek z uwagi na to że jest podniesiony będzie obsypany wkoło. Botazit BE901 posmaruję całą ścianę fundamentową piwnicy natomiast w przypadku Botazit BM92 i XPS chciałbym zaoszczędzić i dać zamiast tego tylko BE901 i EPS.

----------


## redon

A czy ściany piwnic jest korzystnie z zewnątrz zasypać *keramzytem*? Mówię o takiej warstwie ok. 30cm nad drenarką (opaska wokół budynku). A potem dopiero piaskiem wypełnić wykop. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## Marcim

> Planuję zrobić izolację budynku podpiwniczonego tak:
> ławę fundamentową
> - jeden raz posmarować Botazit BE 901
> - położyć papę Icopal SBS szybki profil z zakładką 10cm (chyba że coś jest tańszego i równie dobrego?)
> ścianę fundamentową:
> - jeden raz posmarować Botazit BE 901
> - dwa razy posmarować Botazit BM92 powyżej poziomu gruntu 30cm
> - styrodur XPS gr 8cm klejony do ściany fundamentowej klejem do XPS powyżej poziomu gruntu 30cm
> Proszę  o opinię czy tak będzie dobrze dodatkowo mam dylemat czy te 30cm powyżej poziomu gruntu wystarczy ponieważ piwnicę z jednej strony mam wkopaną na 1,8m w ziemię natomiast z drugiej strony jest na 1m w ziemi i budynek z uwagi na to że jest podniesiony będzie obsypany wkoło. Botazit BE901 posmaruję całą ścianę fundamentową piwnicy natomiast w przypadku Botazit BM92 i XPS chciałbym zaoszczędzić i dać zamiast tego tylko BE901 i EPS.


Nie jestem fachowcem ale robię tak: budynek niepodpiwniczony, izloacja pozioma na ławie folia na zakład, ściany fundamentowe od wewnątrz BE 901+BE89 na całej wysokości. Od zewnątrz BE 89 jako grunt + BM 92 x2. Na to mam XPS 10cm, siatka+ klej i teraz raz jeszcze BM 92 do wysokości gruntu. Z siatki+kleju na styku ława-ściana jest faseta i połączenie poziomej folii z pionowym botazitem. Nie kładę folii kubełkowej.

----------


## aprilka1000

poradzcie co robic - fundamenty ocieplone styropianem na to siatka i czarna maziaja -przykryte folia 
po roku wszystko sie zagotowalo i zaczyna odpadac i siatka i ten czarny klej.czy powinnam klasc folie kubelkowa...?

----------


## voytas80

Co to znaczy zagotował sie wszystko?

----------


## aprilka1000

zagotowalo sie - tak mi sie wydaje - tak zabezpieczyli to folia , nie bylo dostepu powietrza i chyba sie zaparzylo

----------


## ChemikTeoretyk

> zagotowalo sie - tak mi sie wydaje - tak zabezpieczyli to folia , nie bylo dostepu powietrza i chyba sie zaparzylo


Fundament to nie pupcia niemowlaka. Aby coś tam się gotowało czy zaparzało potrzeby jest materiał biologicznie czynny.
A gdybyś tak napisała warstwowo rozkład fundamentu. I bardzo ciekawa jest ta "czarna maziaja". Czy są szanse żeby dowiedzieć się co to?

Folia kubełkowa tu niewiele pomoże. Nie likwiduje problemu i nie od tego ją stworzono.

----------


## Alpha Dam

Witam

System AlphaPro
Hydroizolacja  membraną AlphaPro - trójwarstwowa membrana do hydroizolacji fundamentów, wodoszczelna 400 kPa, odporna mechanicznie, korzystna ekonomicznie, metoda mało pracochłonna i czasochłonna.
Rozłożenie membrany na  ławie fundamentowej (izolacja pozioma) z odpowiednim naddatkiem. wymurowanie fundamentu z bloczka, przyklejenie na mur fundamentowy membrany AlphaPro (za pomocą kleju MS polimer TECFIX441 punktowo lub punktowo klejem do fundamentów Styrbit) połączyć membranę poziomą z pionową używając klej MS POLIMER TECFIX441 i taśmą butylową. Łączenia membran na zakład skleić lub zgrzać.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Witam
> 
> System AlphaPro
> Hydroizolacja  membraną AlphaPro - trójwarstwowa membrana do hydroizolacji fundamentów, wodoszczelna 400 kPa, odporna mechanicznie, korzystna ekonomicznie, metoda mało pracochłonna i czasochłonna.
> ...


Papka marketingowa.

----------


## atsyrut

potrzebuję Waszej pomocy...

Mam dom niepodpiwniczony ( TYMEK D) ławy i ściany fundamentowe mam wylane z betonu B20 do poziomu gruntu. Dalej na wiosnę ciągnę z bloczków….

1.	Powiedzcie mi proszę taką rzecz. Czy te fundamenty na zimę mam jakoś zabezpieczać? Ludzie pisali, że dobrze zasypać ziemią, inni mówią żeby nic nie robić… 
2.	Temat szeroki jak rzeka…. Jak izolować pionowo ściany fundamentowe…. Czy na całą głębokość posadowienia czy wystarczy na pół metra od powierzchni gruntu? Chcę zrobić dobrze i tanio – o nie bez sensu ładować kasę…. Bo widzę że sporo firm daje najdroższe materiały w dużych ilościach…. Tylko czy w każdym przypadku to jest konieczne? Rozumiem, że na podmokłych i pochyłych terenach potrzeba super ochrony przeciwwilgociowej. U mnie sytuacja jest taka… dom niepodpiwniczony, grunt to sam piach z dużą ilością kamieni. Nawet bo bardzo obfitych opadach – wody jest tam jak na lekarstwo – wszystko głęboko wsiąka i za kilka godzin znów jest sucho. 300 metrów dalej w linii prostej płynie rzeka – być może wody gruntowe od razu tam spływają – tak sobie tłumacze tą suszę na działce  :wink:  …. I moje pytanie: - Jak byście doradzili mi ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych? Może ktoś z Was ma podobny grunt? Będę wdzięczny za każdą informację…  opinii słyszałem już sporo od budowlańców – ale chętnie wysłucham każdej od Was… z góry dziękuję

----------


## marika77

Przeczytała cały wątek ale nadal wiem niewiele, albo nie jestem pewna.
U mnie ławy będa posadowione na 80cm i budynek będzie wyniesiony o 20cm w góre i obsypany ziemią. Takie posadowienie zalecił geotechnik bo wody sa w miare wysoko ale dzięki temu ławy w wodzie stac nie powinny aściany fundamentowe tym bardziej. Poza tym działka jest suchutka. Nigdy nie widziałam żeby tam stała woda.
1. Czy w takiej sytuacji między ławe a fundament musze położyc pape czy np. wystarczy folia budowlana w dwoch warstwach? Czy smarowanie wierzchu ławy jakims dysperbitem ma sens, cos daje?-Gdzies czytałam, że tak można ale pewna tego nie jestem
2.Styropian, (hydro lub aqua) planuje dać tylko od zewnątrz, więc od wewnątrz fundament moge wysmarować dysperbitem, ale co uzyć na zewnątrz, czyli tam gdzie potem będzie styropian, bo z tego co słyszałam dysperbit niszczy styropian. Jaki środek izolujący nie działa destrukcyjnie na styropian?
3.Czemu ma służyć kładzenie na styropian kleju z siatką? czytałam (chyba nawet w tym wątku), że klej z siatka kładzie się w przypadku gdy fundament jest ocieplony "zwykłym" styropianem (bodajże EPS), bo [chyba] zapezpiecza to go przed wchłanianiem wody. Czy to prawda? A jeśli ja planuje połozyć styropian hydro, to warstwa klaju z siatka jest potrzebna, czy moge ja sobie darować?
4. Te wszystkie warstwy poziome chce przykryc folią, tylko nie kubełkową, a zwykła folia budowlaną, bo tez sie naczytałam, że kubełkowa ma sens tylko jak jest drenaż (ja nie mam) a poza tym pełni jedynie funkcję osłonowa przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi i zwykła folia budowlana tez wystarczy.
Czy to co opisałam ma sens, czy powinnam cos zmienić w swoich planach izolacji fundamentów?

----------


## Romero13

U mnie wykonawca użył foli kubełkowej ale wypustkami na zewnątrz,nigdy nie zastanawiałem się czy to prawidłowo ale przekonywał mnie,że tak będzie ok.

----------


## fenix2

@ marika77

1. Ława wylana a na to ściana fund. z bloczków ?? Czy monolit ?
2. Dysperbit nie niszczy styropianu.
3. Siatka+klej zabezpiecza styropian przed mechanicznym uszkodzeniem i przed wilgocią. Jeżeli dasz XPS to wystarczy folia kubełkowa. 
4. Warstwy pionowe! Folia kubełkowa chroni mechanicznie i odprowadza wodą która może dostać się między folią a styropianem.





> U mnie wykonawca użył foli kubełkowej ale  wypustkami na zewnątrz,nigdy nie zastanawiałem się czy to prawidłowo ale  przekonywał mnie,że tak będzie ok.


Czyli nie będzie spełniać funkcji do jakiej została stworzona.

----------


## fenix2

> potrzebuję Waszej pomocy...
> 
> Mam dom niepodpiwniczony ( TYMEK D) ławy i ściany fundamentowe mam wylane z betonu B20 do poziomu gruntu. Dalej na wiosnę ciągnę z bloczków….
> 
> 
> 2.    Temat szeroki jak rzeka…. Jak izolować pionowo ściany fundamentowe…. Czy na całą głębokość posadowienia czy wystarczy na pół metra od powierzchni gruntu? Chcę zrobić dobrze i tanio – o nie bez sensu ładować kasę…. Bo widzę że sporo firm daje najdroższe materiały w dużych ilościach…. Tylko czy w każdym przypadku to jest konieczne? Rozumiem, że na podmokłych i pochyłych terenach potrzeba super ochrony przeciwwilgociowej.


Jeżeli nie masz piwnicy to nie ma potrzeby jakiejś super izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Wystarczy dobra izolacja pozioma. Styropian bym dał od samych ław.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> U mnie wykonawca użył foli kubełkowej ale wypustkami na zewnątrz,nigdy nie zastanawiałem się czy to prawidłowo ale przekonywał mnie,że tak będzie ok.


 my też mamy kubełki do zewnątrz z racji wysokich wód gruntowych

artykuł: 



> Przy wysoko podchodzących wodach gruntowych można zastosować odwrotną wersję ułożenia folii wytłaczanej z dodatkowym użyciem geowłókniny sepracyjnej (ten sposób stosuje się np. do hydroizolacji i odwodnień przyczółków mostów).  (rys. 2) W takim przypadku folię wytłaczaną mocuje się do ściany z jej płaskiej strony (wytłoczenia skierowane są od ściany) i  jej powierzchnię nakrywa geowłókniną od strony gruntu. Geowłóknina separuje grunt. Szczelina pomiędzy nią a wytłoczeniami folii wody gruntowe umożliwia swobodny odpływ wód do zainstalowanych rur systemu drenarskiego.




poprane ze strony:
http://izolacjamuru.pl/sposoby-uklad...-pionowej.html

----------


## fenix2

Wszystko OK jeśli damy na kubełkowa geowłókninę w przeciwnym wypadku psu na budę te kubełki.

----------


## marika77

> @ marika77
> 
> 1. Ława wylana a na to ściana fund. z bloczków ?? Czy monolit ?
> 2. Dysperbit nie niszczy styropianu.
> 3. Siatka+klej zabezpiecza styropian przed mechanicznym uszkodzeniem i przed wilgocią. Jeżeli dasz XPS to wystarczy folia kubełkowa. 
> 4. Warstwy pionowe! Folia kubełkowa chroni mechanicznie i odprowadza wodą która może dostać się między folią a styropianem.


1.Na ławie ściana będzie z bloczków (4 warstwy)
2. No własnie. Wczesniej wszytsko co czytałam i słyszałam to, że dysperpit działa destrukcyjnie na styropian bo jest bodajże na bazie rozpuszczalników a te powodują, że styropian się topi. Gdzies słyszałam, na jakimś składzie budowlanym, że bodajże (choć nazwa może być przekręcona lub błędna), że IZOHAN WL (jakoś tak) nie reaguje ze styropianem.
3.Czyli tylko jak dam XPS to nie musze nakładac siatki i kleju? A jak styropian aqua, hydro to tez konieczna jest siatka i klej?
4.Oczywiście pionowe-pomyliłam się. Czyli w moim przypadku mozna zastosować zwykła folie budowlana i tez będzie dobrze, tak?

----------


## antech

Kupując izolację pionową mów sprzedawcy aby był to preparat bezrozpuszczalnikowy, nie sugeruj sie nazwa.
Klej z siatka może chronić tylko przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, przed wilgocią nie chroni ("mazanie" po kleju izolacją tez nie chroni styropianu przed wilgocia).
Chyba że ktoś działa w mysl zasady czego oczy nie widzą tego sercu nie żal.
Nie przeceniaj wartosci folii kubełkowej, jest dawana wszędzie bez ładu i składu "bo tak daja" , argument uszkodzenia mechanicznego XPS też jest nie bardzo, bo folia kubełkowa to nie pancerz i jeżeli trafi się gruz w ziemi do zasypania to uszkodzi on XPS nawet jakbyś dała kilka folii.,

----------


## fenix2

> 2. No własnie. Wczesniej wszytsko co czytałam i słyszałam to, że dysperpit działa destrukcyjnie na styropian bo jest bodajże na bazie rozpuszczalników a te powodują, że styropian się topi. Gdzies słyszałam, na jakimś składzie budowlanym, że bodajże (choć nazwa może być przekręcona lub błędna), że IZOHAN WL (jakoś tak) nie reaguje ze styropianem.


Ma być bezrozpuszczalnikowy. Do rozcieńczania wodą.

"   
*Dysperbit* *IZOLACJA-JAROCIN S.A.*
*Opis produktu*

    DYSPERSYJNA HYDROIZOLACYJNA MASA ASFALTOWO - KAUCZUKOWA
 Dysperbit jest gęstopłynną masą koloru brunatnego. Stanowi wodną  dyspersję asfaltów ponaftowych modyfikowanych kauczukiem syntetycznym, z  dodatkiem środków emulgujących, inhibitorów korozji oraz substancji  obniżających temperaturę krzepnięcia wody...

Dysperbit nie powoduje destrukcji styropianu, tym samym może być  stosowany do powłok stykających się z płytami styropianowymi oraz  zabezpieczania powierzchniowego płyt styropianowych w termoizolacjach  podziemnych. Dysperbit posiada atest pozwalający na stosowania wewnątrz  pomieszczeń mieszkalnych.

"

----------


## marika77

To jak dobrze rozumiem siatki i kleju nawet na styropian typu aqua kłaść nie musze. Wystarczy tylko później ten przyklejony styropian osłonic folią budowlana

A co z ta izolacja pozioma czyli na styku ława-ściana fundamentowa (z bloczków). Moge na ławie położyc tez folie (np. 2 warstwy) czy należy kłaść pape?

----------


## fenix2

Hydro jest twardy więc nie musisz siatki i kleju, ale jak dasz to na pewno nic się nie stanie. Przy zwykłym styropianie trzeba dać siatkę.
Izolacja pozioma: Na ławy 2x folia, między ścianę fundamentową (z bloczków) a ścianę parteru 2x papa termozgrzewalna wypuszczona 10-15cm do środka żeby połączyć z izolacją podłogi.

----------


## nysander

Założyłem osobny wątek ale nikt tam nie zagląda więc pozwolę sobie spytać tutaj:

mam pytanie o sens takiego rozwiązania. głównie chodzi tu o ograniczenie kosztów i jednoczesnie nie robienie duzego cokolu. styro na scianach bedzie 20 cm.

ława 40 cm wysokości, ściana fundamentowa będzie miała wysokość 1,7m wyniesiona ponad grunt ok 40 cm.

planowałem licząc od góry dać takie grubości styroduru:
15 cm do wysokości -60 (wysokosc warstwy 60cm)
10 cm do wysokości -120 (wysokosc warstwy 60cm)
5 cm do wysokości -170 (wysokosc warstwy 50cm)

klejone na isohan WL i nim zasmarowane na czarno dokladnie, na to folia kubelkowa (choc nie wiem jak to bedzie wygladalo przy takim stopniowaniu.

mam nadzieje ze w miare jasno to opisalem, jak nie zamieszcze rysunek.

----------


## fenix2

nysander daj na całej wysokości 10cm i nie kombinuj albo 5cm jak chcesz zaoszczędzić.

----------


## marika77

> planowałem licząc od góry dać takie grubości styroduru:
> 15 cm do wysokości -60 (wysokosc warstwy 60cm)
> 10 cm do wysokości -120 (wysokosc warstwy 60cm)
> 5 cm do wysokości -170 (wysokosc warstwy 50cm)


Też się zastanawiałam nad takim stopniowym ocieplaniem fundamentów, bo przecież im głebiej w grunt tym ziemia się mniej wychładza i mniej izolacji jest potrzeba i może zamiast na całej wysokości ściany dawać 10cm będzie lepiej stopniować tą grubość od góry 15>10>5 jak opisał nysander. W ten sposób tym samym nakładem izolacja byłaby byłaby dużo lepsza, tylko czy to nie jest przerost formy nad treścią. Z posty fenixa wynika właśnie że jest to niepotrzebne kombinowanie.

----------


## Andrzej.K

styrodur radze dawać tylko wtedy gdy mamy  wilgotne warunki . Ja mam  bloczki dysperbit  styro 20 cm eps 100 siatka  klej dysperbit do samej ławy

----------


## kajwroclaw

Witam, czy ktoś z was stosował system izolacji fundamentów oferowany przez firmę Icopal? reklamują się na potęgę w magazynach budowlanych, ostatnio w muratorze dołączony był dodatek przez nich robiony, jakie to powszechnie stosowane materiały izolacyjne mogą powodować problemy itp. - zastanawiam się ile w tym pustej marketingowej reklamy, a ile rzeczywistej prawdy. Czy ktoś izolował fundament od a do z materiałami tej firmy? czy rzeczywiście czymś się wyróżniają?

----------


## piotrkaz

Aktualnie ocieplam ściany domu styropianem 20 cm. Chciałbym ocieplić również ściany fundamentowe, ale jedynie najwyżej położone ok. 30 cm są równe i można kleić styropian, poniżej musiały być odlewane bez szalunku i są bardzo nierówne. Nie ma u mnie problemów z wodą, dom jest na górce, teren piaszczysty, wody gruntowe poniżej ław fundamentowych. Interesuje mnie  tylko izolacja termiczna. Podłoga wewnątrz jest na poziomie izolacji poziomej, na zewnątrz jest to poziom gruntu. Ściany fundamentowe zaizoluję styropianem 8 cm na 30 cm w głąb. Czy to wystarczy? A może należy odkopać głębiej i obsypać keramzytem? Jak radzicie zrobić?

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Aktualnie ocieplam ściany domu styropianem 20 cm. Chciałbym ocieplić również ściany fundamentowe, ale jedynie najwyżej położone ok. 30 cm są równe i można kleić styropian, poniżej musiały być odlewane bez szalunku i są bardzo nierówne. Nie ma u mnie problemów z wodą, dom jest na górce, teren piaszczysty, wody gruntowe poniżej ław fundamentowych. Interesuje mnie  tylko izolacja termiczna. Podłoga wewnątrz jest na poziomie izolacji poziomej, na zewnątrz jest to poziom gruntu. Ściany fundamentowe zaizoluję styropianem 8 cm na 30 cm w głąb. Czy to wystarczy? A może należy odkopać głębiej i obsypać keramzytem? Jak radzicie zrobić?


Rozumiem, że nie robiłeś wcale hydroizolacji pionowej fundamentów?? Ja tam bym nie ryzykował - mam nadzieję, że w takim razie nie oszczędzałeś na izolacji poziomej. Mój sąsiad też miał podłogę na poziomie gruntu i jak w zeszłym roku dobrze wlało to miał wodę w salonie, ale teren u nas płaski jak stół, to może u ciebie nie będzie takiego ryzyka.

----------


## piotrkaz

> Rozumiem, że nie robiłeś wcale hydroizolacji pionowej fundamentów?? Ja tam bym nie ryzykował - mam nadzieję, że w takim razie nie oszczędzałeś na izolacji poziomej. Mój sąsiad też miał podłogę na poziomie gruntu i jak w zeszłym roku dobrze wlało to miał wodę w salonie, ale teren u nas płaski jak stół, to może u ciebie nie będzie takiego ryzyka.


Ja ten budynek tylko adaptuję. Izolacja pozioma jest, a pionową zrobię.

----------


## Andrzej.K

> Aktualnie ocieplam ściany domu styropianem 20 cm. Chciałbym ocieplić również ściany fundamentowe, ale jedynie najwyżej położone ok. 30 cm są równe i można kleić styropian, poniżej musiały być odlewane bez szalunku i są bardzo nierówne. Nie ma u mnie problemów z wodą, dom jest na górce, teren piaszczysty, wody gruntowe poniżej ław fundamentowych. Interesuje mnie  tylko izolacja termiczna. Podłoga wewnątrz jest na poziomie izolacji poziomej, na zewnątrz jest to poziom gruntu. Ściany fundamentowe zaizoluję styropianem 8 cm na 30 cm w głąb. Czy to wystarczy? A może należy odkopać głębiej i obsypać keramzytem? Jak radzicie zrobić?


To zależy co chcesz osiagnąć. Trzeba pamiętać że nadmierne ocieplanie nic nam nie da   bez np efektownej wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła etc . Jeżeli tradycyjna wentylacja to 30-50 cm wystarczy by zlikwidować mostek ściana fundament. I ok 8 do 10 cm jest wystarczające.

----------


## jahool

> Witam, czy ktoś z was stosował system izolacji fundamentów oferowany przez firmę Icopal? reklamują się na potęgę w magazynach budowlanych, ostatnio w muratorze dołączony był dodatek przez nich robiony, jakie to powszechnie stosowane materiały izolacyjne mogą powodować problemy itp. - zastanawiam się ile w tym pustej marketingowej reklamy, a ile rzeczywistej prawdy. Czy ktoś izolował fundament od a do z materiałami tej firmy? czy rzeczywiście czymś się wyróżniają?


Używałem u siebie na izolację ich papy fundamentowej razem z gruntem. System wydaje się naprawdę solidny. Cena wysoka w porównaniu do zwykłej papy ale to są dwa różne materiały.

----------


## surgi22

Ja zastosowałem pełny system  Iocpla 0 min : siplast promer, sbs  szybki fundaemnt, icodren, i na razie sobie chwalę.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam!
Jaki styropian zakupić na dylatację chudziaka. Wiem, że powinno się wyłożyć paskami styropianu, wiem ile mam metrów bieżących. O jaki styropian pytać? Jaka grubość i wysokość tych pasków?
Dzięki i pozdrawiam!

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Używałem u siebie na izolację ich papy fundamentowej razem z gruntem. System wydaje się naprawdę solidny. Cena wysoka w porównaniu do zwykłej papy ale to są dwa różne materiały.


No bo się właśnie zastanawiam nad tym. Mieszkam w starym domu po dziadkach, którego fundament (jeśli to można nazwać fundamentem) izolowany był papą i to tylko w poziomie i strasznie ściany ciągnęły. Mamy tutaj glinę i jak podejrzewam mogą okresowo wody gruntowe być wyżej - zobaczę co geolog powie po odwiertach. Dlatego zależy mi, aby fundament był dobrze zaizolowany w nowym domu żeby nie mieć powtórki z rozrywki. Na stronie tej firmy jest porównanie mniej więcej ile ten cały system wychodzi drożej - różnica między tradycyjnymi materiałami a tymi od nich to jakieś 4 kafle. Tyle warto dać żeby mieć spokój potem :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Zdecydowanie masz rację, poprawianie hydroizolacji fundamentów czesto nie jest ani łatwe ani tanie, lepiej zrobić raz a porządnie.

----------


## surgi22

> Witam!
> Jaki styropian zakupić na dylatację chudziaka. Wiem, że powinno się wyłożyć paskami styropianu, wiem ile mam metrów bieżących. O jaki styropian pytać? Jaka grubość i wysokość tych pasków?
> Dzięki i pozdrawiam!


Wysokość pasków zależy od grubości chudziaka, ja zastosowałem paski z 2 cm grubosci styroduru wysokości 10- 15 cm ( wokół scian zewnętrznych od środka dałem 10cm bo niżej mam 10cm styrodur , a przy wewnetrznych 15 cm paski bo chudziak ma 15 cm ).

----------


## IvanS

Witam serdecznie.
Zdecydowałem się napisać ten post bo w zdecydowanej większości temat dotyczy budynków nie podpiwniczonych. A ja mam piwnicę pod całością domu i chciał bym to dobrze zrobić.
W planie izolacja pozioma była na warstwie chudego betonu, ale że wykonawca nie chciał szalować ław tylko wylał je w ziemi trzeba było izolację pozioma zrobić na ławie – 2 x papa termozgrzewalna.
Ławy i ściany fundamentowe z betonu B20 W8 – wodoszczelny – całość monolityczna szalowana w formach.
Czy prawidłowe będzie postępowanie:
1.	Mechaniczne czyszczenie ścian fundamentowych z resztek po formach;
2.	Uzupełnienie ubytków masą cementową;
3.	Dokładne wyczyszczenie powierzchni styku ściany fundamentowej i ławy
4.	Wykonanie wyoblenia na styku ławy ze ścianą (widziałem to na YT)
5.	Wykonanie drenażu opaskowego – jak w gruntach słabo przepuszczalnych – u mnie łupek.
6.	Zagruntowanie całości ścian i poziomo ławy
7.	Położenie 2 x masy typu dysperbit
8.	Twardy styropian na kleju
9.	Siatka + dysperbit
10.	Folia kubełkowa
Powiem tak, chciał bym to zrobić z ewentualnym naddatkiem, w piwnicy planuję pokój z kinem domowym, barkiem ect… Teren nie jest podmokły, ale ten łupek mnie martwi.
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie.


pozdrawiam

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Witam serdecznie.
> Zdecydowałem się napisać ten post bo w zdecydowanej większości temat dotyczy budynków nie podpiwniczonych. A ja mam piwnicę pod całością domu i chciał bym to dobrze zrobić.
> W planie izolacja pozioma była na warstwie chudego betonu, ale że wykonawca nie chciał szalować ław tylko wylał je w ziemi trzeba było izolację pozioma zrobić na ławie – 2 x papa termozgrzewalna.
> Ławy i ściany fundamentowe z betonu B20 W8 – wodoszczelny – całość monolityczna szalowana w formach.
> Czy prawidłowe będzie postępowanie:
> 1.	Mechaniczne czyszczenie ścian fundamentowych z resztek po formach;
> 2.	Uzupełnienie ubytków masą cementową;
> 3.	Dokładne wyczyszczenie powierzchni styku ściany fundamentowej i ławy
> 4.	Wykonanie wyoblenia na styku ławy ze ścianą (widziałem to na YT)
> ...


ja bym zamiast folii kubełkowej zastosował porządną matę drenarską (bo rozumiem, że folię kubełkową chcesz zastosować jako drenaż). gdzieś czytałem, że folia wywiera nacisk na bitumiczną hydroizolację i obniża jej właściwości. zastanów się nad tym, tym bardziej, że robisz piwnicę.

----------


## bit4you

Rapówka
Dysperbit (lub jakiś inny który nie wchodzi w reakcję z styropianem) ściany fundamentowe z obydwu stron
Styropian ekstrudowany
Folia fundamentowa kubełkowa

----------


## fighter1983

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3w-papa-!

tu sie rozpisalem bardzo obszernie na temat pionowej izolacji fundamentow  :smile:  2x nie ma sensu pisac. wg mnie to jedyne rozsadne na chwile obecna rozwiazanie

----------


## surgi22

Jak słusznie zauważyłeś jedyne rozsądne w/g Ciebie. Pozwolę się nie zgodzić. Systemowe rozwiązania icopala są porównywalne jeśli nie lepsze ( czytaj trwalsze ).

----------


## IvanS

@fighter1983

faktycznie ciekawie to opisałeś. Zastanawiam się tylko nad folią kubełkową, dawaną jak piszesz - kubełki na zewnątrz. Też myślałem nad dociskaniem styropianu i przez opadającą ziemię ściąganiu go w dół - ale po co w takim razie są kubełki? Myślę że gdyby było tak jak piszesz nie było by kubełków. Zawsze uważałem że po to aby był "przepał" nadmiar wody odprowadzany w dół do drenażu. Zawsze zakładam również że mogę się mylić, dlatego czytam i dyskutuję na forum.

Pytanie co do szpachlowania i wyoblania masą cementową, czy są jakieś gotowe masy czy po prostu mieszany cement z piaskiem w betoniarce?

----------


## surgi22

Folia kubełkowa nie jest izoalcją p/wilgociową !!

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Folia kubełkowa nie jest izoalcją p/wilgociową !!


święta racja  :wiggle:

----------


## Marlid

czy zamiast malować od srodka fundament (nad ziemią) dysperbitem można dać folię np zwykłą budowlaną ?

----------


## surgi22

A w jakim celu chcesz dać tę folię bo jesli myslisz o niej jako o hydroizolacji pionowej fundamentu to zapomnij że  to w jakikolwiek sposób zadziała.

----------


## autorus

> Rapówka
> Dysperbit (lub jakiś inny który nie wchodzi w reakcję z styropianem) ściany fundamentowe z obydwu stron
> Styropian ekstrudowany
> Folia fundamentowa kubełkowa


tak właśnie ja zamierzam to zrobić  :smile:  
Dodatkowo ławy będą wylewane z betonu nie pijącego wody  :smile:

----------


## Harry81

W jaki sposób wykonać izolację pionową dla ściany trójwarstwowej? Od wewnątrz mam bloczek 24cm, następnie 6cm styropianu typu hydro i od zewnątrz bloczek na leżąco czyli 12cm. Budynek bez piwnicy, ostatnia warstwa bloczków 50cm nad gruntem, grunt piaszczysty, wody gruntowe poniżej 4 metrów. Znajomy ze składu budowlanego radzi zagruntować dysperbitem z wodą, a następnie 2x dysperbit (od środka i od zewnątrz). Dodatkowo na zewnątrz murarz radzi przykleić papę, a ktoś inny podpowiada folię kubełkową. Moim zdaniem folia nie ma sensu, już chyba lepiej po prostu zasypać ściany posmarowane dysperbitem bo co mi da folia w moim przypadku? Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## autorus

Skoro masz wody gruntowe głęboko, to daj ten dysperit i folie kubełkowa. Folia nie jest sama w sobie izolacja ale raczej drenażem ściany pionowym. Coś ci sie wleje na ścianę to zostanie odprowadzone do gruntu. Natomiast papa , tego nie rozumiem co niby miałaby tam robić?

----------


## Marlid

> A w jakim celu chcesz dać tę folię bo jesli myslisz o niej jako o hydroizolacji pionowej fundamentu to zapomnij że  to w jakikolwiek sposób zadziała.


 a dlaczego folia nie zadziała a dysperbit tak ?

----------


## Sławek...

a jaką wytrzymałość w długim okresie czasu będzie miała ta folia a jaką dysperbit?

----------


## Marlid

jeśli folia ma taką krótka wytrzymałość to po co daje się ja np pod wylewki ? stosowanie dysperbitu moim zdaniem ma sens jeśli nakłada się go na idealnie płaską ścianę a na pewno sciana z bloczków fundamentowych taka nie jest no chyba ,że ją ktoś wcześniej tynkuje i zaciąga cekolem.

----------


## Sławek...

...i sam sobie odpowiedziałeś jak wygląda prawidłowa technologia izolacji pionowej dysperbitem  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

uważam że zarówno dysperbit jak i folia kubełkowa podnoszą nastrój budującego i jego przekonanie o tym że posiada hydroizolację fundamnetów , a z realnym zabezpeiczneniem funadmentów przed wilgocią nie mają nic wspólnego

----------


## pado

Co myślicie o izolacji natryskowej  podbetonu  na gruncie ? Czy ktoś z Was coś takiego zastosował  i jakie produkty polecanie ?

Stoję przed dylematem  czy zastosować papę czy folię jako izolację poziomą podłogi na gruncie domu niepodpiwniczonego .

Na razie przychylam się do papy choć nie dawno jeszcze bardziej stawiałem na folię : 0,3 dwukrotnie położoną. Mój kierownik budowy , który był ponad 10 lat kierownikiem budów w Niemczech mówił mi,że  tam tylko na budowach stosują folię . Skoro produkt ma atest  to musi spełniać wymagania budowlane.

Jeżeli chodzi o  zastosowanie folii to właśnie mam dylemat :  jak połączyć ją z  papą pod ścianami  ?  
Czy jest jakiś wypróbowany środek  ,który stosowaliście ?

Nie tak dawno chciałem przed położeniem izolacji przemalować cały podbeton 2 x dysperbitem  i na to położyć dwukrotnie  folię . Teraz  myślę jednak o papie  ale tu tez pojawia się problem . Pod ścianami mam papę  ale  nie termozgrzewalną więc nie mogę przypalić jednej do drugiej (próbowałem i się rozwala)  chyba ,że ta pod murami podwinę , a do podbetonu  przygrzeję  termozgrzewalna , a na nią położę  ta ze ścian zewnętrznych. Na tak ułożoną konstrukcję położę folię 0,3 z wywinięciem na ściany.

Czy to dobry pomysł ?
Jakim środkiem np ceresitu , Henkela  można bezproblemowo  spioć papy ?

Tak na marginesie dzisiaj miałem rozmowę z dwoma wykonawcami i jeden z nich poradził mi wg . niego super rozwiązanie. Odciąć papę przy ścianach od strony wewnętrznej , pomalować Dysperbitem  ściany na wysokość około 15 cm i cały podbeton 3X , położyć folię lub papę z wywinięciem na ściany  i tak powstanie brytfanna i będzie OK. Na moje pytanie ,że wtedy nie będzie połączenia oby warstw izolacji  (z muru i podbetonu)  powiedział mi,że tak WIELE RAZY ROBIŁ !!! I jest DOBRZE !!
Drugi stawia na papę  termozgrzewalną  połączenie miedzy izolacjami zabezpieczyć Dysperbitem  wewnątrz i na zewnątrz połączenia pap.  mówi mi też co doczytałem się z Waszych dyskusji ,że papa termozgrzewalna potrafi się odparzyć od podłoża .

Proszę o konsultacje .

----------


## Sławek...

> uważam że zarówno dysperbit jak i folia kubełkowa podnoszą nastrój budującego i jego przekonanie o tym że posiada hydroizolację fundamnetów , a z realnym zabezpeiczneniem funadmentów przed wilgocią nie mają nic wspólnego


zdecydowanie zgadzam się  z pierwszą częścią Twojej wypowiedzi, co do drugiej to prawidłowo wykonana izolacja dysperbitem jest hydroizolacją pionową ale typu lekkiego czyli przewidzianą do stosowania w gruntach generalnie suchych...

----------


## surgi22

Czyli takich w których prawdopodobnie nawet brak izolacji pionowej nie bedzie odczuwalny.

----------


## Sławek...

...prawdopodobnie tak  :wink: 
no ale to właśnie do tego służy, wiadomo, że im grunt bardziej mokry tym izolacja powinna być cięższa, czyli na pewno nie dysperbit...


... i po tej szokującej informacji niejeden inwestor nawet jak buduje w glinie zapyta jutro swojego majstra czy to prawda i uzyska odpowiedź, że na tych forach to panie bzdury gadają, da się dysperbit (no dobrze - 2 razy się da) i będzie dobrze i tanio... hehe  :wink:

----------


## IvanS

to czym izolować pionowo ściany? dom podpiwniczony w gruncie nie przepuszczalnym ? planowałem Izohan WM ??

----------


## Sławek...

...jeśli masz na prawdę mokro i jeszcze do tego skusiłeś się na piwnicę to proponuję zacząć od wpisania w googla "ciężka izolacja przeciwwodna" i trochę poczytać, systemów jest kilka do wyboru...
Izohan WM też się nada, tylko przy nałożeniu odpowiedniej grubości warstwy...

----------


## pado

> , co do drugiej to prawidłowo wykonana izolacja dysperbitem jest hydroizolacją pionową ale typu lekkiego czyli przewidzianą do stosowania w gruntach generalnie suchych...


Dla większości fachowców taka izolacja jest niestety wystarczająca.

Zresztą ponownie opiszę moją rozmowę o ostatnimi fachowcami :



> Tak na marginesie dzisiaj miałem rozmowę z dwoma wykonawcami i jeden z nich poradził mi wg . niego super rozwiązanie. Odciąć papę przy ścianach od strony wewnętrznej , pomalować Dysperbitem ściany na wysokość około 15 cm i cały podbeton 3X , położyć folię lub papę z wywinięciem na ściany i tak powstanie brytfanna i będzie OK. Na moje pytanie ,że wtedy nie będzie połączenia oby warstw izolacji (z muru i podbetonu) powiedział mi,że tak WIELE RAZY ROBIŁ !!! I jest DOBRZE !!
> Drugi stawia na papę termozgrzewalną połączenie miedzy izolacjami zabezpieczyć Dysperbitem wewnątrz i na zewnątrz połączenia pap. mówi mi też co doczytałem się z Waszych dyskusji ,że papa termozgrzewalna potrafi się odparzyć od podłoża .


Dzisiaj u kolegi przeglądałem jego projekt domu i była tam informacja - od strony zewnętrznej budynku  pomalować 2 x Dysperbitem lub innym podobnym   do wysokości 1 pustaka .

----------


## IvanS

Pozom wody gruntowej nie jest wysoki (chyba że okresowo) ale chcę to zrobić dobrze! boję się że papa nie zostanie dobrze położona i z czasem może przepuszczać wodę. Ściany fundamentowe z betonu W8 monolityczne. Ziemia glina / łupek.

----------


## pado

Coś ucichło ?

----------


## turalyon

Może ktoś doradzić? W sobote mam spotkanie z moją ekipą i bede wdzieczny czy mają dobry patent na fundamenty - jak nie to im coś podpowiem.

Robią w ten sposób:
Ława w ziemi
Bloczki cementowe
tynki wewn. zwykłe kat II wykonane na sciankach i słupach
Izolacje przeciwilgocwioe powłokowe bitumiczne pionowe - wykonanne na zimno z lepiku asfaltowego - pierwsza, druga i nastepna warstwa
Izolacje cieplne i przeciwdzwiekowe z płyt styropianowych na lepiku bez siatki metalowej
Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i przeciwwodna z foli kubełkowej

Natomiast na powierzchni poziomej izolacja przeciwwilgociowa z papy na lepiku na gorąco

----------


## Aedifico

> Może ktoś doradzić? W sobote mam spotkanie z moją ekipą i bede wdzieczny czy mają dobry patent na fundamenty - jak nie to im coś podpowiem.
> 
> Robią w ten sposób:
> Ława w ziemi - co to znaczy ława w ziemi? Inni robią w powietrzu? Jeśli to wlanie betonu w krzywo wykonany wykop to prymitywne rozwiązanie. Jakieś szczegóły tego "patentu" ?
> Bloczki cementowebloczków cementowych nie ma są betonowe.Standardowe rozwiązanie, zazwyczaj wystarczające.
> tynki wewn. zwykłe kat II wykonane na sciankach i słupachtynki kat. II sprawdzają się w oborze (chyba,że ktoś lubi "na ostro", ewentualnie w łazience pod płytki jeśli to cem-wap. Minimum w cywilizowanym budownictwie to kat III
> Izolacje przeciwilgocwioe powłokowe bitumiczne pionowe - wykonanne na zimno z lepiku asfaltowego - pierwsza, druga i nastepna warstwazbyt ogólnikowo, jaka masa i ile kg/m2
> Izolacje cieplne i przeciwdzwiekowe z płyt styropianowych na lepiku bez siatki metalowejstyropianu się nie klei lepikiem (fachowcy chyba mylą pojęcia), styropian nie jest izolacją przeciwdźwiękową (na ścianie fundamentowej chyba chroni przed głośnymi kretami?Powinien być wodoodporny. Na stropie kiepsko tłumi i to tylko dźwięki powietrzne, zwykle na stropach bez specjalnych wymagań wystarcza. Można stosować styropian o zwiększonej izolacyjności p.dźwiękowej ale jest dość kruchy i trzeba uważać.
> Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa i przeciwwodna z foli kubełkowejfolia kubełkowa nie jest żadną izolacją
> ...


ogólnie Kazio i Miecio bez większego pojęcia o budwonictwie

----------


## turalyon

A mógłbyś doradzić jak to zrobic w takim razie poprawnie? Bo tak czytam ten temat i każdy co innego proponuje.
O ile w tych izolacjach pionowych to są szczegóły które może źle opisali, to zmartwiłeś mnie co do tej izolacji poziomej

----------


## Aedifico

> A mógłbyś doradzić jak to zrobic w takim razie poprawnie? Bo tak czytam ten temat i każdy co innego proponuje.
> O ile w tych izolacjach pionowych to są szczegóły które może źle opisali, to zmartwiłeś mnie co do tej izolacji poziomej


Cóż łąwy to się zazwyczaj wykonuje w deskowaniach , na tych ławach się zazwyczaj wykonuje ściany fundamentowe, murowane z bloczków betonowych, monolityczne z betonu - to już wynika zwykle z projektu a nie widzimisię Pana Miecia ( ewentualnie po to jest KB aby z nim przedyskutować jak to ma wyglądać). Wypadałoby napisać z jakiej to zaprawy chieliby murować te bloczki i jakiej izolacji użyją i w jakiej ilości na m2. Pomaziać dysperbitem to każdy potrafi. W izolacjach poziomych papy na lepiku na gorąco to się raczej nie stosuje  :smile:  chciałbym poznać jaki atest higieniczny dopuszcza takie rozwiązanie w budynku.

Tu dla przykłądu można się coś poduczyć:

http://www.izohan.pl/pl_,rysunki_izo...piwniczony.php

----------


## turalyon

Dobrze wiedzieć. Bloczki betonowe bedą na zaprawie cementowej. A jaka masa i ile kg ma byc tego lepiku na m2 przy izolacji pionowej?

W projekcie mam izolacje poziomą taką:
-podsypka
-10cm beton
-2xpapa termozgrzewalna
-10cm styropian esp w kropki termoorganika
-no i na to wyewka

Co do poziomej:
-abizol
-sciana fundamentowa
-beton b20
-abizol
-polistyren ekstrudowany

-znajomy radzi jeszcze nakleić pape termozgrzewalną, podwiniętą na dole na ławie i na tej papie na ławie położyć drenaż dookoła domu

Taki cos bedzie lepsze?

----------


## autorus

Ponieważ ma m zamiar dać bloczki isomur plus zastanawiam się gdzie to cholerstwo dokładnie dać. U mnie warstwy wyglądają następująco:
-ława fundamentowa
- bloczki
- wieniec

Normalnie dałbym na wieniec ale tutaj zaczynają się kłopoty bo isomur powinien stykać się z ociepleniem podłogi.

----------


## byggmol

Witam, przejrzałem wątek i polecam takie rozwiązanie:
-Ławę wylać metodą  szalunku traconego z polistyrenu ekstrudowanego min .5 cm, przekładka z papy , 
-fundament na to dysperbit x2 i polistyren ekstrudowany min. 5cm albo wodoodporny styropian, po obu stronach fundamentu, do wysokości izolacji poziomej pod podłogą,
 zyskujemy szczelną izolacje od wody i zimna, grubość styro na ścianach fund. do wyboru własnego wedle kieszeni i uznania
-od zewnątrz fund. folia kubełkowa i drenaż  opaskowy, podsypka na około fund. i będzie git.  
Nasiąkliwość ww. polistyrenu < 3%. 
Tyle na pionową izolację. Zyskujemy jednocześnie szczelną izolację termiczną,  na około fund. i ławy
Zamierzam tak wylać fundament we wrzesniu tego roku.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i szukajacych :smile:

----------


## autorus

ja nie planuje dawać papy na ławe pod bloczek. Konsultowałem się już w tej sprawie i w moim przypadku nie jest to konieczne ponieważ w ławy leję beton z dodatkiem przeciw piciu wody. Więc podciągania wody nie będzie. 
Styropian dam wodoodporny xps 10cm.

----------


## julo23

A styropian aqua jest duzo gorszy od XPS ?

----------


## krzysbiker

witam odswiezam temat  mam pytanie w tej chwili jestem na etapie izolacji fundamentów, fundamenty wylane betonem B20 juz wyschniete i odszałowane i teraz pytanie zastanawiam sie czy taka izolacja moze byc, mam 2 opcje 1 opcja to posmarowac cały fundament zewnetrznie DYSPERBIT masa asfaltowo- kauczukowa na to styropian twardy chwycony kołakami szybko montazowymi na to folia kubełkowa z wypustkam,i dodam ze wszystko wokół fundamentów bedzie zasypane  ziemia do 15 cm od góry,  lub 2 opcja to izoplast który jest zarówno klejem jest to opcja troche drozsza dalej wszystko jak w opcji 1 zamiast dysperbitu prosiłbym o jakies rady bo takie opcje mi zaproponowali w sklepie a nieznam sie tak na tym gg 7728481

----------


## tubek

Kolki do styropianu zbędne, płyty i tak nie odpadną bo trzymać je będzie klej a dociskać ziemia. Folia kubełkowa na styropian również zbędna. Lepiej styropian przykryć zwykłą folią budowlaną a sam styropian przykryć klejem.

----------


## autorus

Nie zgadzam się, folia kubełkowa jest wskazana jak najbardziej. Ale nie ma ona pełnić roli izolacji fundamentowej tylko inna. Konkretnie izoluje mechanicznie styropian oraz drenuje fundamenty. Co do klejenia styropianu to tutaj nie mam wyrobionego zdania. jedni kleją dysperbitem inni na zwykły klej do styro. Wydaje mi się ze to obojętne.

----------


## tubek

A co się stanie mechanicznie ze styropianem? Jego przecież można uszkodzić tylko przy zasypywaniu. Sam napór ziemi już go nie uszkodzi.
Drenaż folią kubełkową? Drenuje się rurami.

----------


## autorus

oczywiscie ze drenuje sie rurami, jednak folia kubelkowa spelnia podobna funkcje wlasnie przepuszczajac wode do tych rur  :smile:  bylo juz sporo napisane na forum o tym.

----------


## linciano

W którą stronę kubełki.... może trochę rozjaśni .... http://izolacjamuru.pl/sposoby-uklad...-pionowej.html

----------


## Aedifico

> witam odswiezam temat  mam pytanie w tej chwili jestem na etapie izolacji fundamentów, fundamenty wylane betonem B20 juz wyschniete i odszałowane i teraz pytanie zastanawiam sie czy taka izolacja moze byc, mam 2 opcje 1 opcja to posmarowac cały fundament zewnetrznie DYSPERBIT masa asfaltowo- kauczukowa na to styropian twardy chwycony kołakami szybko montazowymi na to folia kubełkowa z wypustkam,i dodam ze wszystko wokół fundamentów bedzie zasypane  ziemia do 15 cm od góry,  lub 2 opcja to izoplast który jest zarówno klejem jest to opcja troche drozsza dalej wszystko jak w opcji 1 zamiast dysperbitu prosiłbym o jakies rady bo takie opcje mi zaproponowali w sklepie a nieznam sie tak na tym gg 7728481


ctr + v "dysperbit nie jest izolacją" x 100.

----------


## mostek

a co myslicie o takim rozwiazaniu - zamiast stosowac zabójczo drogie isomury i novomury polozyc taka gruba folie aluminiowa ... ??? 

http://www.muzimer.pl/foto/termoizolacja/murlata.jpg

----------


## Aedifico

Tak na marginesie zastanawiam się czy projektanci, którzy w swoich projektach nakazują pełną izolację zbrojonych ław fundamentowych ( każdej płaszczyzny) biorą pod uwagę jaką krzywdę czynią temu fundamentowi z uwagi na karbonizację betonu.

----------


## autorus

spróbuj, nie znam nikogo kto by miał z tym doczynienia.

----------


## Robi25

Kupiłem dysperbit w hurtowni. Po przyjeździe do domu zobaczyłem na date produkcji i okazuje się że został nie cały miesiąc. Otworzyłem wiadro i masa jest dość gęsta. Czy jechać i oddać ten środek czy bez obawy go stosować? Drugie pytanie dotyczy tego czy ściana fundamentowa musi być idealnie sucha przed wysmarowaniem dysperbitem (od wewn. i zewn). Codziennie padają deszcze i nawet jak jest dzień upału to nie wszystkie bloczki są idealnie suche.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Aedifico

> Kupiłem dysperbit w hurtowni. Po przyjeździe do domu zobaczyłem na date produkcji i okazuje się że został nie cały miesiąc. Otworzyłem wiadro i masa jest dość gęsta. Czy jechać i oddać ten środek czy bez obawy go stosować? Drugie pytanie dotyczy tego czy ściana fundamentowa musi być idealnie sucha przed wysmarowaniem dysperbitem (od wewn. i zewn). Codziennie padają deszcze i nawet jak jest dzień upału to nie wszystkie bloczki są idealnie suche.
> 
> Dziękuję i pozdrawiam


Dysperbit nie jest izolacją. Na etykiecie jest napisane w jakich warunkach stosować, zwykle na matowo wilgotne podłoże można.

----------


## Robi25

> Dysperbit nie jest izolacją. Na etykiecie jest napisane w jakich warunkach stosować, zwykle na matowo wilgotne podłoże można.



A dużo osób tym smaruje. Więc już trochę ogłupiałem. Więc izolację przeciwwilgociową nie zrobi się dysperbitem? Na opakowaniu jest napisane, że do można nim smarować fundamenty.

----------


## autorus

oczywiście ze się robi. Jest to izolacja typu lekkiego, jak masz wysoki stan wód to się nie nadaje.

----------


## Aedifico

> A dużo osób tym smaruje. Więc już trochę ogłupiałem. Więc izolację przeciwwilgociową nie zrobi się dysperbitem? Na opakowaniu jest napisane, że do można nim smarować fundamenty.


Dysperbit to jest grunt lub naciągając izolacja lekka , polecam zaizolować dysperbitem np.głaz i obejrzeć jak magicznie za rok zniknie. Liczenie na dysperbit to jak wiara w Państwo sprawiedliwe.

----------


## Robi25

> oczywiście ze się robi. Jest to izolacja typu lekkiego, jak masz wysoki stan wód to się nie nadaje.


Więc czym to zrobić, bo już zgłupiałem?

----------


## Aedifico

> Więc czym to zrobić, bo już zgłupiałem?


Tylko dysperbit istnieje w Polsce?

----------


## dzajwona

Mamy częściowe podpiwniczenie z bloczków szalunkowych na skośnej działce. Piwnice będą stopniowo obsypane wzdłuż domu do góry do fundamentów. Czym zaizolować? Chodzi mi o to co jest konieczne ...

----------


## slawas86

> Tylko dysperbit istnieje w Polsce?


ja u siebie dawałem icopal siplas primer... część piwnicy która jest w ziemi została pomalowana 4 razy... podstawowy minus, to cena blisko 4 x tyle co dysperbit

----------


## Aedifico

> ja u siebie dawałem icopal siplas primer... część piwnicy która jest w ziemi została pomalowana 4 razy... podstawowy minus, to cena blisko 4 x tyle co dysperbit


Droższy ale nadal grunt a nie izolacja.

http://www.izohan.pl/pl_,rysunki_izo...piwniczony.php

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, znalazlem takie cuda w necie, czy jakis znawca moglby sie wypowiedziec co to za cuda i czy warto w takie cos inwestowac?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnmCp...feature=relmfu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpVPg...feature=relmfu

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam, znalazlem takie cuda w necie, czy jakis znawca moglby sie wypowiedziec co to za cuda i czy warto w takie cos inwestowac?? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnmCp...feature=relmfu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpVPg...feature=relmfu


Pkt 1 jak ktoś pisze "wykonanie rowów" o wykopie pod fundamenty - bez komentarza
Jeśli nie występuje agresywna woda zupełnie nie widzę sensu izolowania ławy w całości.

Jakoś mi umknęło wibrowanie na tych filmikach nie mówiąc o zachowaniu otuliny zgodnie z normą.


Marketing i naciąganie.

----------


## MarkEd

Witam wszystkich!

Zaczynam powoli murować ściany fundamentowe na ławie. Dopiero po trzech warstwach pustaków zacznie się ściana właściwa piwnicy. Te trzy pustaki zostaną zasypane piachem i dopiero na to chudziak podłogi piwnicy. Czy jest sens dawania papy/folii na ławę? Czy dać dopiero po tej trzeciej warstwie, gdzie dopiero zaczynam murować ściany piwnicy? Tak jak na rysunku wariant A lub B?




Pozdrawiam
MarkEd

----------


## Aedifico

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Zaczynam powoli murować ściany fundamentowe na ławie. Dopiero po trzech warstwach pustaków zacznie się ściana właściwa piwnicy. Te trzy pustaki zostaną zasypane piachem i dopiero na to chudziak podłogi piwnicy. Czy jest sens dawania papy/folii na ławę? Czy dać dopiero po tej trzeciej warstwie, gdzie dopiero zaczynam murować ściany piwnicy? Tak jak na rysunku wariant A lub B?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> MarkEd


http://www.izohan.pl/pl_,rysunki_izo...iwniczony.php#

Musi być izolacja pozioma na ławie.

----------


## MarkEd

> http://www.izohan.pl/pl_,rysunki_izo...iwniczony.php#
> 
> Musi być izolacja pozioma na ławie.



Tylko dlaczego MUSI BYĆ? 

Weźmy pod uwagę ten wariant: http://www.izohan.pl/download_script..._1_pdf&roz=pdf.

Izolacja pozioma znajduje się POD ścianą piwniczną. Jednocześnie ta sama izolacja jest połączona z izolacją poziomą podłogi - całość znajduję się na jednej płaszczyźnie. Poniżej tego znajduję się ława fundamentowa obsypana piachem.

W moim wypadku aby coś takiego zrealizować muszę wybrać wariant B - wtedy izolacja pozioma pod ścianą piwniczną łączy się z izolacją poziomą podłogi. 

Różnica polega na tym, że według ulotki ława ma przekrój prostokąta o wysokości załóżmy 30cm a w moim odwróconego 'T", które się składa z ławy właściwej i murka z trzech warstw pustaków. Całość obsypana piachem jak w ulotce. To czy to, podciąga wodę kapilarnie tak samo i do tego samego momentu czyli papy pod ścianą piwniczną.
Więc jak to w końcu ma być?

----------


## Aedifico

> Tylko dlaczego MUSI BYĆ? 
> 
> Weźmy pod uwagę ten wariant: http://www.izohan.pl/download_script..._1_pdf&roz=pdf.
> 
> Izolacja pozioma znajduje się POD ścianą piwniczną. Jednocześnie ta sama izolacja jest połączona z izolacją poziomą podłogi - całość znajduję się na jednej płaszczyźnie. Poniżej tego znajduję się ława fundamentowa obsypana piachem.
> 
> W moim wypadku aby coś takiego zrealizować muszę wybrać wariant B - wtedy izolacja pozioma pod ścianą piwniczną łączy się z izolacją poziomą podłogi. 
> 
> Różnica polega na tym, że według ulotki ława ma przekrój prostokąta o wysokości załóżmy 30cm a w moim odwróconego 'T", które się składa z ławy właściwej i murka z trzech warstw pustaków. Całość obsypana piachem jak w ulotce. To czy to, podciąga wodę kapilarnie tak samo i do tego samego momentu czyli papy pod ścianą piwniczną.
> Więc jak to w końcu ma być?


Dziwnego masz projektanta. Teoretycznie możesz wykonać poziomą wyżej na 3 bloczku i połączyć z poziomą podposadzkową ale każde załamanie wymaga faset a fasety to koszty i ryzyko,że je ktoś źle wykona.

----------


## Bullineczka

A coś takiego przejdzie: fundament monolit, pomalowany izolbetem 2x (podkładowy + renowacyjny) na to folia na folię środek (najtańszy z castoramy) który nie wchodzi w reakcję ze styropianem, później styropian, klej siatka i izolbet (podkładowy + renowacyjny)

----------


## autorus

co to folia na folie? piszesz o foli w płynie?

----------


## Bullineczka

folia (czarna budowlana) tylko po to aby "odciąć" styropian od izolbetu. Do foli budowlanej przyklejony styropian na czymś podobnym do  dysperbitu nastepnie klej, siatka, klej, izolbet, folia budowlana i ziemia :big grin:

----------


## autorus

Nic z tego nie rozumiem, jakie odcięcie styropianu od izlobetu? Po co? Skoro i tak piszesz ze styropian dajesz na klej.

----------


## szymas

Witam, planuję zrobić izolację fundamentów, blok z cegły, lata 60-70. Grunt to raczej ziemia z piaskiem. Woda nie stoi przy fundamentach po deszczach, na około bloku jest trawa, aż pod sam fundament. Nie przewiduję gliny, iłów, itp. Teren Warmii. Założyłem, że fundament zrobię na wysokość 1,5m. Nie wiem, czy będzie ława fundamentu, czy kiedyś coś takiego robili. Może będzie trzeba zrobić drenaż. Wielka niespodzianka jednym słowem pod ziemią. Obwód bloku to 52m. Tak więc jest 78m2 ocieplenia.

1. wyrównanie fundamentu

przyglądając się cegle przy poziomie gruntu, widać ubytki między cegłami, będzie trzeba szpachlować. Tu zdecydowałem się na Botament M100, zużycie 1,3kg/m2 cena 2,84 zł/kg, przyjąłem bardzo orientacyjnie, że kupię 40kg x 2,84zł = 113 zł

2. gruntowanie fundamentu

tu użyję Botament BE901, zużycie 150ml/m2 x 78m2 =11,7L, więc wiadro 12L -130zł powinno wystarczyć

3. izolacja bitumiczna przeciw-wodna

Botament BM92  zużycie 3,2kg/m2 x 78m2 = 250kg
wiadro 28kg, 9 szt x 348 zł = 3132 zł

4. klejenie płyt xps

styropian Ursa xps N-III-L grubość 5mm frez, którego jest około 6m2/paczka, 13 paczek x 150 zł/paczkę = 1950 zł
klej do styropianu Botament BM92 zużycie 1,5kg/m2 x 78m2 = 117kg
wiadro 28kg, 4 szt = 348 zł = 1392 zł

5. folia kubełkowa

izoflex 78m2 x 1,5m x 3,60 zł = 432 zł


Razem koszt materiałów wychodzi 7150 zł. 

Czy taka izolacja się sprawdzi? A może z folii zrezygnować? Chociaż to jest mały koszt przy ogólnych wydatkach. Te zużycie jest podane z informacji na produktach, a jak wychodzi w rzeczywistości? Przeraża mnie koszt masy do izolacji przeciw-wodnej. Czy może zrobić to inaczej? Na produktach Izohan wychodzi 4300 zł. Wszelkie uwagi wskazane i mile widziane.

----------


## domiiik

Cześć. W projekcie mam rapówke na bloczki fundamentowe..tylko że wylany został monolit w szalunkach z desek. Beton w8 B25 dawnej nomenklatury. Czy jest sens jechać te rapówke, czy olać i od razu izolować. Chodzi mi o wewnętrzną stronę fundamentu.

----------


## amstrong89

Olej tą rapówkę. To raczej służy do wyrównania powierzchni a ty masz monolit.

Szymas 
Możesz zrobić na Izohanie lub Izolex. U ciebie to powinno wystarczyć. I jeszcze jedno: na fundament  może daj 8cm XPS za te zaoszczędzone pieniadze. :smile:

----------


## irmen1

> A ja zadam pytanie o izolacje poziomą.
> Czy na ławie wylanej z B20 powinnabyc warstwa izolacji poziomej?
> Jezeli tak to powinna to byc papa, dyserbit, folia?
> Na rysunkach np w muratorze wykazuja izolacje poziomą na ławie  - kierownik budowy stwierdzil ze  pozioma z papy to dopiero na koncu sciany fundamentowej...
> Jezeli chodzi oi pionową - to dyserbit od wewnetrzenjs trony, potem bloczki, potem dyserbit od zewnetrzenj, klelj stryropian i na stryropianie jeszcze warstwa dyserbitu...i to jest dla mnie zrozumiale...
> pozdr
> Pawlok


 Witam .Ja chyba troch przesadziłem z izolacją i poleciałem po całości dyserbitem .Na ławe posmarowaną dyserbitem położyłem podwójną folie o grubosći 0.4 mm oczywiscie kazda z warstw była smarowana dyserbitem .Potem posmarowalem juz bloczki jak od zewnątrz jak i od wewnątrz .Na zewnatrz polozony zostal styropian ,siatka i klej a nastepnie pomalowane dyserbitem.I natsepsnie folia kubelkowa .Z gory po obcieciu styrobianu wtopiłem siatkę równo z murem z bloczków i posmarowalem to porzadnie dyserbitem .No i znowu folia podwójna z góry .Powiem tylko jedno budowlancy byli w szoku ze tak dokladnie to robiłem ze nie bylo ani jednego sladu gołego muru .Nie ukrywam namęczyłem sie ale co mi tam robie to dla siebie a tak na mrginesie poszlo mi 6 wiaderek po 20 l na 100 m muru .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jest w instrukcji - folia kubełkowa idzie pierwsza http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf
Dyserbit nie wypuści wody .

To tak jakbyśmy w dachu nie dali paroizolacji od wewnątrz i nie zrobili wentylacji kalenicowej .

----------


## Crisiano

> To tak jakbyśmy w dachu ...


Z tą jedną różnicą, że fundament to nie dach. Gdyby było to samo to fundament byłby  z drewna, albo dach z betonu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Z tą jedną różnicą, że fundament to nie dach. Gdyby było to samo to fundament byłby  z drewna, albo dach z betonu.


 Nie o konstrukcje idzie a o wentylację, o wypuszczanie wody z przegrody.

----------


## Andrzej.K

A skąd tam woda.? Izoluje się po jakimś czasie by woda technologiczna mogła odparować i wtedy ważne by izolacja jej tam nie wpuściła

----------


## JejoX

Zdecydowałem sie na ocieplenie fundamentow jakims styropianem EPS 200 o podwyzszonym zabezpieczeniu przeciw nasiakaniu. Wode gruntowe gleboko, podłoże sam piasek.

Ale jak to teraz zrobic prawidłowo?

Hudroizolacja, styropian potem na piance ,potem folia kubełkowa i zasypac czy inaczej?Jaka bedzie najwlasciwsza metoda?

----------


## dozrc

Hydroizolacja (skoro masz piasek i wody głęboko to lekka izolacja przeciwwilgociowa) bezpośrednio na murze i połączona z izolacją poziomą. Izolacja bez rozpuszczalnikowa, by można było na nią kleić termoizolację (na klej poliuretanowy lub specjalny bitumiczny albo układać na sucho jeśli płytko), folia kubełkowa jako ochrona termoizolacji przy zasypywaniu kubłami na zewnątrz.

----------


## JejoX

> Hydroizolacja (skoro masz piasek i wody głęboko to lekka izolacja przeciwwilgociowa) bezpośrednio na murze i połączona z izolacją poziomą. Izolacja bez rozpuszczalnikowa, by można było na nią kleić termoizolację (na klej poliuretanowy lub specjalny bitumiczny albo układać na sucho jeśli płytko), folia kubełkowa jako ochrona termoizolacji przy zasypywaniu kubłami na zewnątrz.


Dzieki za odpowiedź.

Co znaczy , że "izolacja pionowa (hydroizolacja) połączona z izolacją poziomą"?

Zamiast kleju może być punktowo pianka montażowa?Własnie-kleic punktowo czy uzyc jakiegos specyfiku aby styropian przylegał bezpośrednio do sciany fundamentowej?Bo przeciez po uzyciu jakiegokolwiek kleju,pianki w sposób punktowy, to tworzy sie wolna przestrzeń miedzy sciana a styropianem?

Jeśli juz o styropianie mowa:

Termo Organica Silver Fundament 5cm-7cm

Hydrostyr 200 Genderka 5cm-7cm

Austrotherm EPS035  5cm-7cm

Potrzebuje 3m3 wiec roznice cenowe sa raczej znikome wiec pytanie o to , który bedzie najlepszy i który najgorszy?

----------


## mbolo

Witam,

Korzystając z okazji chciałbym się doradzić.
Od sierpnia 2013 mieszkamy w nowo wybudowanym domu parterowym z poddaszem nieużytkowym o powierzchni ok 140 m2. Dom wybudowany jest z Porotonu 24, ocieplony, budowaliśmy go w sumie 2 lata ( przezimował 2 zimy - najpierw sam fundament, później SSZ ). Mam jednak jak to zresztą bywa w pierwszym roku użytkowania nowego domu, kilka niewiadomych do rozgryzienia. Na wstępnie dodam, że jest to mój pierwszy dom   i, ze jestem generalnie laikiem w tych sprawach. Projekt domu był indywidualny, którego projektant był również kierownikiem budowy...że ja dałem się namówić...
Powracając do tematu.
Chodzi głównie o rozwiązanie tematu ocieplenia fundamentów ( o ile to coś pomoże ).
Fundament domu wykonany jest z ławy oraz ściany fundamentowej (5 rzędów bloczków fundamentowych, z czego 3 wystają ponad poziom gruntu). Z zewnątrz ociepliłem ściany zewnętrzne styropianem o grubości 15 cm (lambda 40), który zachodzi 13-14 cm na ścianę fundamentową, izolacja pozioma 2 x papa na zakład i plastpapa. Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa to 2 x Dysperbit oraz folia kubełkowa, doprowadzona do istniejącego ocieplenia. Wewnątrz budynku od dołu - chudziak wylany niżej o 10-11 cm niż ściana fundamentowa, na to folia budowlana zawinięta na ścianę wewnętrzną, 7 cm na zakład (3 i 4 cm) styropianu o lambda 32, folia budowlana zawinięta na ścianę wewnętrzną siatki zbrojone zatopione w wylewce betonowej 5 cm, wszystko zdylatowane pianką. W miejscach gdzie występują drzwi skuwałem bloczki fundamentowe żeby jak powiedział majster od wylewek nie było mostków cieplnych.
Problem polega na tym, że od strony ścian zewnętrznych, na podłodze i na tych właśnie ścianach znacznie czuć chłód ( podłoga ok 17 oC , ściana północna w narożniku nawet 14 oC) przy temperaturze zewn. -3 oC wewn. 21-22 oC. Metr w głąb domu od tych ścian temperatura 19,5 oC. wszystko sprawdzałem piromtrem, Proszę o poradę co zrobić, żeby zmniejszyć te różnice. Mój kierownik budowy twierdzi, ze ocieplenie fundamentów nic nie pomoże.. nie wiem co mam robić.

----------


## Crisiano

3 do 4 cm wylewki betonowej styka się ze bezpośrednio ze ścianą fundamentową (nie licząc dylatacji i izolacji przeciwwilgociowej) stąd ten mostek i niższa temperatura. Izolacja ściany fundamentowej może pomóc ale trzeba by policzyć nakłady i zysk. Projektant się nie popisał.

----------


## mbolo

Witam Crisiano,
Dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Generalnie rzecz ujmując to jestem przygotowany na taką ewentualność ocieplenia fundamentów, w momencie kiedy ma to pomóc. Pytanie jednak w jaki sposób to wykonać, czy można odkopać te fundamenty bez ryzyka?
To, że projektant się nie popisał pominę, ponieważ przy wylewaniu chudziaka pytałem go kilkukrotnie, czy tak będzie ok...zapewniał, ze będzie. Boję się tylko, że przy większych mrozach najbardziej schłodzone narożniki będą miały temperaturę punktu rosy i zacznie mi się skraplać woda, mimo, że wilgotność staram się trzymać w przedziale 55-60 %.

----------


## endodontist

też mam dylematy w tym zakresie...
część podpiwniczona budynku to ściana żelbetowa 25cm, potem jakieś czarne mazidło w 2 warstwach [firmy Remmers],
na to mam przyklejone 12cm XPS, a na to położona jest gruba folia kubełkowa...







i na ile mi moja laicka wiedza pozwala, oceniam to za akceptowalne rozwiązanie.

Pytanie dotyczy niepodpiwniczonej części budynku, ławy fundamentowe od zewnątrz będą ocieplone podobnie [12 cm XPS].
Czy ocieplać też ławy i ściany fundamentowe od wewnętrznej części budynku???

Jeżeli tak to czy XPS 5cm wystarczy czy lepiej [wiem, że więcej=lepiej, ale czy sensownie] dać 12 cm XPS???

PS. mam folię położoną wypukłościami do XPS, a gdzieś przed chwilą wyczytałem że to błąd.
Że oddychać i tak tam nie ma co, a potem budynek osiada i te wypustki potrafią zniszczyć XPS...
Jak prawidłowo powinna byc ułożona folia? Wypukłościami do XPS czy na zewnątrz??? HELP!!!

Ta część, która już została zaizolowana była oblana chudym betonem. Ale pozostałe odcinki fundamentów będą już tradycyjnie obsypywane piaskiem...

----------


## Knauf Therm

Zamieszczam schemat izolacji.

----------


## rojan-58

ale, się fajnie bawicie,pogadajcie o tematach hydroizolacji

----------


## maxus79

witam mam takie pytanie  kiedy  malowac  dysperbitem  wierzchnia  strone sciany fundamentowej tam gdzie idzie pozioma izolacja z papy  przed zasypaniem i wylaniem chudego betonu czy po  wylaniu chudego?

----------


## rojan-58

witam , wykonałem hydroizoizolację,jak się cieszą właścicile,nie mają wody już w piwncy,to jest  bardzo dobry produktt.

----------


## maxus79

witam  z czego zrobic izolacje pozioma sciaqn fundamentowych  
folia  czy papa ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## grend

> witam  z czego zrobic izolacje pozioma sciaqn fundamentowych  
> folia  czy papa ?
> pozdrawiam


Teoretycznie obojętnie - 2 warstwy
Ja zrobiłem z papy ze względu na to że papa jest bardziej elastyczna i lepiej ułoży się do nierówności murów a także w momencie jakiś ewentualnych ruchów budynku nie ulegnie przedarciu - tak to sobie tłumaczyłem
Jakbym robił to drugi raz to na poziomie wylewki podłogowej dałbym kolejna warstwę izolacji poziomej

----------


## grend

> Zamieszczam schemat izolacji.
> Załącznik 315227


Ciekawe warstwy - tylko nie rozumiem jednego dlaczego warstwy temicznej nie chroni się przed zawilgoceniem - ocieplenie mokre to o wiele gorzej izoluje. Podłoga na schemacie tak faktycznie nie ma żadnej hydroizolacji a jedyną bariera jest folia pod wylewką. Co wtedy pozostaje ? Całość - np. 20 cm izolacji zrobić w XPS dokładając 2000-3000 pln ?. Następna sprawa jest izolacja na scianach - generalnie robi się izolację ścian poziomą na wysokości góry chudziaka - i co wtedy się dzieje, jeżeli pojawi się woda w warstwie 20 cm izolacji to może przez sciane dostać się do pomieszczeń.
Następna sprawa izolacja ściany fundamentowej - tam tez nie ma hydroizolacji na styro, wtedy na sciane koniecznie XPS do tego drogi system kleju i fug do płytek aby tego nie rozsadziło od srodka - kolejne dodatkowe 2000pln dodane bezsensu....

----------


## retro89

Witam, 
Startuje z robotą i plan jakiś w głowie jest, ale chciałbym zapytać co o tym myślicie? 

Dom z piwnicą. Teren gliniasty, twardy, typowa celina na głębokości około 0.5m pod ziemia. Wjazd do domu wykopany na 1metr głębokości i po  większych opadach woda stoi więc jak się szło domyśleć słabo chłonny teren. 

Pytam o izolacje ścian fundamentowych:
-izolacja przeciw wilgociowa (jakaś masa, konkretnie nie wybrałem, może coś poradzicie? )
-na to styropian 
-na to folia kubełkowa 
- przy ławach drenaż i całość zasypana żwirem płukanym
(izolacja pozioma prawdopodobnie z papy)
Dołożyć coś jeszcze czy wystarczy na Wasze oko?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## grend

W blokach mieszkalnych z garażami podziemnymi gdzie sam garaż, to najpierw masa nakładana szpachelka czyli nie dysperbit na to papa i jeszcze dodatkowa masa na łączeniach papy i folia kubełkowa. W momencie gdzie część mieszkalna - klatka schodowa itp. - najpierw styro wodoodporne na to tynk na siatce i na to jak wyżej papa itd.

----------


## rojan-58

> W blokach mieszkalnych z garażami podziemnymi gdzie sam garaż, to najpierw masa nakładana szpachelka czyli nie dysperbit na to papa i jeszcze dodatkowa masa na łączeniach papy i folia kubełkowa. W momencie gdzie część mieszkalna - klatka schodowa itp. - najpierw styro wodoodporne na to tynk na siatce i na to jak wyżej papa itd.


witam,dawno mnie nie było,no,ale prace są ważniejsze niż pisanie,choć też muszę nie raz coś wam odpisać.Odnośnie wykonania nowej izolacji przeciwwilgociowej,ja bym papy nie położył,papa po 60 70 latach mruszeje i potem jest problem i ja takie budynki teraz naprawiam,odtwarzam izolację np.poziomą.Na naszym rynku jest dostęp do wielu środków  odnośnie izolacji czy hydroizolacji,ostatnio właśnie używałem super środek o nazwie MAXPLUG produkt  hiszpański ale jest do kupienia w polsce,pzdr.

----------


## Knauf Therm

Przedstawiam kilka porad związanych z wykonaniem izolacji fundamentów dla budynków podpiwniczonych.
1. Podstawowa izolacja termiczna musi być ciągła i wykonana w pełnej grubości projektowej. Nie należy zastępować izolacji cieńszą warstwą - np. na grubszej warstwie klejowej (problem ten omówiony jest w dalszej części opisu); nie wskazane jest również układanie warstwami np. 2 grubości 3 cm zamiast 6 - zabieg ten może bowiem spowodować podwójny błąd w ciągłości izolacji, a ponadto nie ustrzeżemy się powstania rozdzielnia izolacji przy obwodzie od strony fundamentu na górnej krawędzi na połączeniu z nadziemną izolacją termiczną - warstwa kleju oddzieli warstwy izolacyjne.
2. Należy ograniczyć do minimum przebicia izolacji, najlepiej przez zastosowanie klejów które dopuszczają eliminację łączników (kołków) - każde punktowe przebicie izolacji powoduje lokalne osłabienie ocieplenia, a ponadto możliwość penetracji wody.
3. Prace powinny być wykonywane w taki sposób i w takim czasie aby nie dopuścić do zamknięcia wody technologicznej (większość materiałów budowlanych używanych do wznoszenia budynków wymaga użycia wody, która z czasem odparuje). Wszelkie prace izolacyjne powinny być prowadzone po całkowitym wyschnięciu podłoża, jak również w okresie suchym. Niedopuszczalne jest prowadzenie takich prac bezpośrednio po wykonaniu konstrukcji np. na drugi dzień po zabetonowaniu ścian fundamentowych, a także w okresie dużych opadów deszczu, kiedy na ścianę "zacina" deszcz. Czas realizacji można skrócić przy zastosowaniu elementów murowych bo wtedy jedynym materiałem "mokrym" jest zaprawa, niemniej jednak kiedy ściana jest tynkowana, a to wymagane jest np. dla pustaków szalunkowych to już należy takie rozwiązanie traktować jako całkowitą powierzchnię mokrą.
4. Prace dotyczące wykonania izolacji w budynku są etapowane (rozłożone w czasie - najczęściej na 2, a czasem 3 etapy) dlatego też ważne jest, aby właściwie je połączyć oraz zwrócić uwagę na zagrożenia wynikające z procesu etapowania. Cześć podziemną najczęściej wykonuje się równolegle z tzw. "stanem zerowym" czyli łącznie z wykonaniem ścian piwnicznych (należy pamiętać o wodzie technologicznej). Na tym etapie należy pamiętać, że pozostawianie na okres zimowy odkrytych (nie zasypanych) ścian podziemnych, może spowodować zastój wody w wykopach przy ścianach budynku, następnie jej zamarznięcie, a w konsekwencji uszkodzenie konstrukcji. Kolejnym etapem prac jest budowa części nadziemnej tzn. ścian i dachu oraz wykonanie ich ocieplenia. Izolację tych elementów oraz połączenie ich z izolacją części podziemnej można wykonać jednocześnie lub można pozostawić przerwę na części cokołowej - ok. 50 cm nad gruntem, a dopiero na samym końcu uzupełnić izolację na odcinku między częścią podziemną i nadziemną. Niestety w procesie izolowania budynku etapowania prac nie da się uniknąć dlatego ważne jest, aby każdy etap wykonać bardzo starannie, a przede wszystkim zadbać o właściwe połączenie izolacji wykonanych na każdym etapie tzn. zachować ciągłość izolacji.

----------


## rojan-58

> Przedstawiam kilka porad związanych z wykonaniem izolacji fundamentów dla budynków podpiwniczonych.
> 1. Podstawowa izolacja termiczna musi być ciągła i wykonana w pełnej grubości projektowej. Nie należy zastępować izolacji cieńszą warstwą - np. na grubszej warstwie klejowej (problem ten omówiony jest w dalszej części opisu); nie wskazane jest również układanie warstwami np. 2 grubości 3 cm zamiast 6 - zabieg ten może bowiem spowodować podwójny błąd w ciągłości izolacji, a ponadto nie ustrzeżemy się powstania rozdzielnia izolacji przy obwodzie od strony fundamentu na górnej krawędzi na połączeniu z nadziemną izolacją termiczną - warstwa kleju oddzieli warstwy izolacyjne.
> 2. Należy ograniczyć do minimum przebicia izolacji, najlepiej przez zastosowanie klejów które dopuszczają eliminację łączników (kołków) - każde punktowe przebicie izolacji powoduje lokalne osłabienie ocieplenia, a ponadto możliwość penetracji wody.
> 3. Prace powinny być wykonywane w taki sposób i w takim czasie aby nie dopuścić do zamknięcia wody technologicznej (większość materiałów budowlanych używanych do wznoszenia budynków wymaga użycia wody, która z czasem odparuje). Wszelkie prace izolacyjne powinny być prowadzone po całkowitym wyschnięciu podłoża, jak również w okresie suchym. Niedopuszczalne jest prowadzenie takich prac bezpośrednio po wykonaniu konstrukcji np. na drugi dzień po zabetonowaniu ścian fundamentowych, a także w okresie dużych opadów deszczu, kiedy na ścianę "zacina" deszcz. Czas realizacji można skrócić przy zastosowaniu elementów murowych bo wtedy jedynym materiałem "mokrym" jest zaprawa, niemniej jednak kiedy ściana jest tynkowana, a to wymagane jest np. dla pustaków szalunkowych to już należy takie rozwiązanie traktować jako całkowitą powierzchnię mokrą.
> 4. Prace dotyczące wykonania izolacji w budynku są etapowane (rozłożone w czasie - najczęściej na 2, a czasem 3 etapy) dlatego też ważne jest, aby właściwie je połączyć oraz zwrócić uwagę na zagrożenia wynikające z procesu etapowania. Cześć podziemną najczęściej wykonuje się równolegle z tzw. "stanem zerowym" czyli łącznie z wykonaniem ścian piwnicznych (należy pamiętać o wodzie technologicznej). Na tym etapie należy pamiętać, że pozostawianie na okres zimowy odkrytych (nie zasypanych) ścian podziemnych, może spowodować zastój wody w wykopach przy ścianach budynku, następnie jej zamarznięcie, a w konsekwencji uszkodzenie konstrukcji. Kolejnym etapem prac jest budowa części nadziemnej tzn. ścian i dachu oraz wykonanie ich ocieplenia. Izolację tych elementów oraz połączenie ich z izolacją części podziemnej można wykonać jednocześnie lub można pozostawić przerwę na części cokołowej - ok. 50 cm nad gruntem, a dopiero na samym końcu uzupełnić izolację na odcinku między częścią podziemną i nadziemną. Niestety w procesie izolowania budynku etapowania prac nie da się uniknąć dlatego ważne jest, aby każdy etap wykonać bardzo starannie, a przede wszystkim zadbać o właściwe połączenie izolacji wykonanych na każdym etapie tzn. zachować ciągłość izolacji.


jak ładnie opisane,to dlaczego firmy robią poważne błędy i nie zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną,a ludzie potem mają problemy.Muszę coś napisać,ja znam się trochę na różnych pracach,ale jak widzę okna montowane są nie tak,to wiem że będzie z nimi problem,przecierz wiadomo jest to jak zamontujemy ramę okna nie poziomując jej,piony ważne,współrzędne zwłaszcza przy montażu okna balkonowego,nie wytworzyć tzw.łódki itd.Dlatego ja wykonuję swoją pracę tj.izolacje przeciwwilgociowe przeważnie w starych budynkach i obiektach budowlanych soldnie wg.sztuki budowlanej i technologi opracowanej przez firmę IZOMUR WROCŁAW.

----------


## doktor77

Fundament jak sam nazwa wskazuje to podsatwa, wykonywać powinni tylko profesjonaliści dla siebie stanąłbym na głowie żebny tacy byli, do tego dobra izolcja markowym styropianem

----------


## heniu 1

Witam.Czy izolował ktoś czymś takim?Bitumiczna powłoka Ultrament Isolastik  .Produkt dostepny w marketach i bardzo polecany przez sprzedawców.

----------


## rojan-58

jaa stosuje nie raz ultrament,ale do izolacji przeciw wilgoci  do ścian fundamentowych piwnicznych jest super

----------


## heniu 1

a oprócz ultrament-u dajesz folię i styro? wielu fachowców wiele sposobów. może podeślesz swoją metodę?

----------


## rojan-58

moje metody już opisywałem nie raz

----------


## heniu 1

dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź

----------


## rojan-58

a nie widać jakie metody stosuje?kto chce to wie jak sobie radzić.

----------


## synec

Witam,
Przeczytałem cały temat ale mam mały dylemat odnośnie moich fundamentów. Sprawa ma się następująco. Woda gruntowa poniżej 4m, teren gliniasty raczej w miarę sucho.
Chodzi o to że wykonawca wykonał fundamenty w następujący sposób
Dysperbit - > Bloczek betonowy -> Styropian 18 cm HYDRO -> siatka zatopiona w zaprawie -> Dysperbit.
Czy brak dysperbitu (czy tam innej maziai) między bloczkiem betowym a styropianem jest jakimś kardynalnym błędem? Zostawić to tak jak jest czy kombinować z tym coś jeszcze?

----------

